# Longest ''Wrist Check'' thread ever.....



## GJ

Since we all love to take pictures *and* we all own a few nice watches (;-) ), wouldn't it be great to create a *VERY* long ''Wrist Check'' thread..?

Let me be the first...B-)

I am wearing this one today...










*Lets show them* *people*...


----------



## Brian D.

*Wearing my new Timex again today. This is the seller's pic, will get some taken and posted ASAP.*


----------



## allanvalle

*Wednesday, Nov. 29, 2006*

It's hump day and I'm going with the Spring Drive diver while waiting for the white stuff


----------



## crimbocop

Wearing this chap for work ......


----------



## DigitalQuirk

It's a work day, so I wore my work watch:








Going to the in-laws for dinner tonght, so changed over to my chrono:


----------



## Tragic

My newest, a UX.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01




----------



## NEG




----------



## 04lund2025

Great idea!!! |> This will be great we all will get to see all different types, brands, etc watches.

I would like to add we also do not post duplicate pictures of the same watch. That way we have to go take more pictures (boy twist my arm)!!!!! |> |> That is what this is all about!!!!!! |> What do you think????? :think:

So here is what we had on today:

Sandra - UN MMC
Stephen - Bathys UV 1st Gen


----------



## Searambler

Here's my favorite and I'm wearing it all week. Limited Edition Doxa Sub600T Divingstar, #4/100.....

Paul


----------



## Bruce Reding

GJ said:


> Since we all love to take pictures *and* we all own a few nice watches (;-) ), wouldn't it be great to create a *VERY* long ''Wrist Check'' thread..?


Great idea, GJ! I'm wearing an Omega today, too...


----------



## allanvalle

*For tomorrow*

I'm wearing this one tomorrow 11/30/06


----------



## GJ

Hey..another day, another watch....B-) B-) B-)

Today my 145.012-68 on black Hirsch Carbon..;-)










Love this combo..


----------



## ppaulusz

My thermocompensated Longines Conquest VHP Perpetual Calendar will make sure that I won't be late today...


----------



## Brian D.

*Think I'll go with my new Croton today.*


----------



## allanvalle

*11/30/06*

I'm going American today. I miss my old '95 Chevy Blazer:-(


----------



## louis

*Re: For tomorrow*









 Watch out ! Tim is watching you !!! B-)


----------



## XTrooper

I'm wearing my Stowa Seatime Yellow Chronometer today!


----------



## Guest

Ok let´s go:

GO and its little sister:


----------



## Verner

My baby......


----------



## NEG

Volmax Shturmanskie (Yuri Gagarin edition)


----------



## colinmet

*Re: For tomorrow*



allanvalle said:


> I'm wearing this one tomorrow 11/30/06


Sorry, still struggling to see the watch in this picture. Watch, what watch?

I'm with the Bathys Silver Ti today!


----------



## GJ

04lund2025 said:


> I would like to add we also do not post duplicate pictures of the same watch. That way we have to go take more pictures (boy twist my arm)!!!!! |> |> That is what this is all about!!!!!! |> What do you think?????


Excellent idea...:thanks :thanks :thanks

This thread is growing fast..:-! :-!


----------



## Mufflon

Okay, every day another watch. I begin with my old Citizen:










Bye, Klaus


----------



## NEG

Marine Original (and friends)....


----------



## cnmark

November 30, 2006:


----------



## rbt

Something orange for me.


----------



## GronK

Re-issue Autavia for me today.


----------



## Sjors

I tried the same combo as yesterday again. An orange DW-95500HH and an Orange Atari shirt;-)




























Cheers,

Sjors


----------



## JCKoLnturn

Leaving for a long weekend in MIAMI wearing this:


----------



## eptaz

*'72 Seamaster chrono*

Wearing my good ol' '72 Seamaster chrono.










eric


----------



## Dave E

Today I'm wearing this one:


----------



## Pascal S

*Omega Speedmaster Automatic 176.0012*


----------



## Micha

Black Monster today :-D


----------



## acour_jeroen

Sold the Pontiac though (lack of wrist-time)


----------



## leewmeister

I'm photography challenged, but here's what I've got on today, Orient multi-function:









SNBC pic


----------



## quoll

Well it was this one this morning...


----------



## quoll

...and this one this afternoon.


----------



## dalstott

Excell-O Graph


----------



## Cinq

OK, I'll play too:










Do you want all pictures in one message or one pic per message?

Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## JohnF

Hi -

Well, today was a vintage Stowa with the 174 movement, but tomorrow it'll be...

Not something vintage, but my red-gold Poljot Journey that I bought last year. Haven't had it on the wrist for a while, and now's about as good a time as ever!

JohnF


----------



## Cinq

And another...










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## kjw

Seiko Orange Monster


----------



## watchwinder




----------



## wbarker

I am a day late and a dollar short. I posted my entry to the wrong thread. Here are two shots for the price of one. I wear these on opposite days:


----------



## Cinq

I still have some more wristshots:










Kind regards (again :-D)

Cinq


----------



## UVox

wearing the Zenith Rainbow of course ;-)


----------



## Cinq

I found another one!










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## bldonthtrx

Steinhart Grand Marquis


----------



## Cinq

How much more until we have the record?










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## GJ

Cinq said:


> How much more until we have the record?
> 
> Cinq


Hi, we will see about that record...B-)

Just try to visit here once a day and post a picture..;-)


----------



## Cinq

What about visiting after every newly added pic?










That way, we will have the record much quicker!

Cinq


----------



## tribe125

I'm turning Seiko...


----------



## Cinq

Hmm, out of Navitimer wrist shots but I still have some others:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## 04lund2025

We had an all Bathys |> Day today:

Sandra - Bathys Silver Ti w/Sharkie strap
Stephen - Bathys Silver 1st Gen


----------



## Cinq

B-1 on Kevlar-style strap. Unfortunately it is not comfortable at all so I won't use it very much :roll:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## GJ

Cinq said:


> What about visiting after every newly added pic?
> 
> That way, we will have the record much quicker!
> 
> Cinq


Like I said B4, once a day....B-) B-) B-)


----------



## Cinq

Nah, once a day takes too long . Here is the first shot I made after buying the b-1:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## GJ

Cinq said:


> Nah, once a day takes too long . Here is the first shot I made after buying the b-1:
> Kind regards,
> 
> Cinq


This is *not* about breaking a record, just people who love watches and taking pictures of them having a great time...

So *once a day* will be fine.....;-)


----------



## altro

*Breitling Aviastar*

Pic taken some months ago.............










Cheers,


----------



## NEG




----------



## gsm

t-graph today


----------



## WNUT

OK I'm in....
This new one again today  








Dave


----------



## Brad Trent

Well, just 'cuz bandwidth is cheap, here ya go.....










I'll be back tomorrow!

BT


----------



## dalstott

How about some pocket watches on the desktop. These make working more pleasant.


----------



## Dxomas




----------



## 04lund2025

dalstott said:


> How about some pocket watches on the desktop. These make working more pleasant.


 :thanks for posting.


----------



## srh_pres

A time-warped VIXA Nettuno...


----------



## Guest

/Stefan


----------



## Fagan




----------



## Viper

I'll add a few.


----------



## Scott3670

I am wearing this today. It's my favorite watch in my collection.


----------



## Docrwm




----------



## Brad Trent

And another one...










Later!

BT


----------



## roberev

It's nice to be able to read the time during the evening commute home:



















Rob


----------



## Schmed




----------



## Johnny P

This one


----------



## pacifichrono

*Here's my contribution, Gerard: my 1955 Omega Seamaster...*


----------



## 04lund2025

Brad Trent said:


> And another one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later!
> 
> BT


Check this out hanging with "the Bus"!!!!! That is fantastic Brad!!!!!

Stephen


----------



## NSG1Tausend

Ok my current 1000M divers.

Regards


----------



## MedPro

Here is one of mine


----------



## scamp




----------



## cnmark

Friday, December 01, 2006:


----------



## ISAIL

Cool: Wore this most of the day, 'cause its new, and so far, EXTREMELT accurate.


----------



## dalstott

What is better than having a favorite watch on your wrist?
Well having two or more of them is great fun.


----------



## Phil_Qc

Archimede Pilot M on a Hirsch carbon strap...

Philippe


----------



## KenC

*My circa 1964 Glycine Airman..............to hell and back!*










*Used to wear it to the "office" every day ....Phu Loi 1968~*


----------



## pengator

the mighty Q&Q! B-)


----------



## Zidane

How about a SeMP wrist shot from the beach?


----------



## Alty

Renato Wildebeast
Yellow carbon fibre dial


----------



## GJ

Today, the last (working) day of the (my) week...;-)

So it's Speedy time again...B-)










Have a great day....:-!


----------



## Mufflon

Today here is my Poljot Kirova:










Bye, Klaus


----------



## CMa

wearing it today ... and tomorrow... and next week, but NOT anymore in 3 weeks :-!


----------



## roba

*Node time here*


----------



## MSAINT

Aristo Sextant on my wrist today










Will change it for my Omega Dynamic tonight :-D


----------



## john wilson

John Wilson.


----------



## NEG

> Today here is my Poljot Kirova:


Hey, I have one of those as well :-! Nice one Klaus!


----------



## NEG

Poljot Aviator IL-2


----------



## Mufflon

NEG said:


> Hey, I have one of those as well :-! Nice one Klaus!


The strap of your Kirova looks good, too. Where did you order this?

Klaus


----------



## colinmet

Friday, end of the week, start of the weekend, whatever way you look at it, its a Bathys day for me.

See you all tomorrow again!


----------



## NEG

Mufflon said:


> The strap of your Kirova looks good, too. Where did you order this?
> 
> Klaus


Ordered it from WUS! It's a Juergen Mil. strap, see:

http://www.watchuseek.com/site/straps_shop.htm

It's the Tropic version, the standard version is sold out...


----------



## Mufflon

NEG said:


> Ordered it from WUS! It's a Juergen Mil. strap, see:
> 
> http://www.watchuseek.com/site/straps_shop.htm
> 
> It's the Tropic version, the standard version is sold out...


Thanks. Bye, till tomorrow


----------



## 04lund2025

Just like Colin (looking good Colin |> ) we are wearing Bathys |> today here also for us:

Sandra - Bathys UV 1st Gen
Stephen - Bathys Silver Ti


----------



## Micha

*Sinn 103*

The Sinn 103 for me today


----------



## Brad Trent

Ohhhhhhh, what to wear?!!


----------



## ISAIL

Titanium Traser on Raptor now:









This to a semi-casual meeting later:


----------



## sikniss

Breitling super ocean pro today.......


----------



## ripper




----------



## dalstott

What a great thread. So many beautiful watches to wish for.

In the pic the vehicles are Lancia 3000cc sport racing cars. The open models are like those driven to the first three places in the "Carrera Panamerica Mexico 1953". 1st J. M. Fangio, 2nd P. Taruffi, 3rd E. Castellotti.


----------



## Brian D.

*Getting snowed in here today :rodekaart . Going with my DW-6900 for some serious snow blowwing later.*


----------



## roberev

A blustery Autumn day. Orange seemed the right color to choose when I woke up. My last time wearing this watch before I unload it to get the new orange GMT from Doxa:









Rob


----------



## mko

Here is mine. :-! Paolo.


----------



## 04lund2025

We had some new straps show up today and so I did a change on my Bathys Silver Ti.

So this is now what I have on. Bathys Silver Ti on a Stingray strap.

Stephen


----------



## botudi

not exactly my wrist, but on a second thought you can say that the nectar is runnig through my veins


----------



## Cinq

First of the month so a lot of us had to set the date I guess. Without a quick-set date, hacking the seconds always takes some time but that's part of the fun! Next time will be end of February so it's worth taking some time to do it right :-!

Took this one about 1 hour ago:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## allanvalle

*12/01/06*

Wearing this today to accompany my sis to pick up her new black camry hybrid


----------



## kjw

Great watches everybody! On December 1st I'm wearing Invicta Swiss Made Black MOP.


----------



## crimbocop

M:I:III today, will post another watch tomorrow! ... B-)


----------



## Dracha

for today............


----------



## dalstott

Dracha,
I love that watch.



Dracha said:


> for today............


----------



## ISAIL

I'm going to make one more post today, but I've worn one more watch than planned today, and its almost tomorrow anyway. My favorite, worn to a nice dinner with my wife, and favorite bartender:


----------



## gsm

750 pro for me.


----------



## GJ

Saturday.....wearing my latest...;-)



















Have a great weekend...:-! :-!


----------



## Mufflon

Today Stowa Antea KS with mesh:










Bye, Klaus


----------



## MSAINT

Still wearing swiss today


----------



## Brian D.

*Bulova Marine Star today.*


----------



## cnmark

December 02, 2006:


----------



## JohnF

Hamilton broad arrow vintage today. Bought this on Portobello Road in London about 2 years ago, absolutely NOS (you could still feel the machining marks on the case), great timekeeper, very comfortable to wear...

JohnF


----------



## Micha

Citizen Promaster


----------



## 04lund2025

Starting off our Saturday with the following:

Sandra - Bathys UV 1st Gen
Stephen - UN Blue Surf


----------



## crimbocop

It's Saturday, I have the weekend off, so it's the Omega "Bond" Seamaster for the weekend ... ;-)


----------



## Chris B.

Wore my Citizen "ORCA" on Friday









Have my Luminox 8401 for Saturday....


----------



## dalstott

An oldie.

There is a problem with posting pictures directly today. Solved it by removing & from pic.


----------



## ISAIL

Wearing this Citizen Promaster now:









Will switch to the Traser tonight for a boat parade where we cruise along a sea wall and throw candy, beads, and stuffed toys at.. I mean TO people.


----------



## kjw

An Invicta Saturday.


----------



## WNUT

Switched to the seiko orange knight this afternoon








Have a great weekend ;-) 
Dave


----------



## GJ

This morning I was wearing my 1966 SS Omega Constellation Pie-Pan.. 

Just put the Connie back in the box and wrapped this one arround my wrist..B-)


----------



## NSG1Tausend

" Kronos " Type 1 Class A Hommage to the Benrus
Regards


----------



## Cinq

A very rainy day today so I chose this one to cheer you up a bit. Pic taken when the Volvo Ocean Race visited Rotterdam and I was invited by Ericsson on a splendid 3-master.

Music was great, catering super and the whole event unique! We even witnessed the finish of some racers!


----------



## JOE P.

*Today -Divingstar 300T Reissue*


----------



## chrishiew

Here's mine ...










Have a nice weekend .. :-!


----------



## GJ

Sunday again, back to my Speedy on ''the Mesh''...;-)










Have a great day...|>


----------



## Mufflon

On sunday my Citizen Ecodrive:










Bye, Klaus


----------



## 04lund2025

We are starting off the Sunday morning with:

Sandra - UN MMC
Stephen - Casio Sea Pathfinder


----------



## JohnAC

Stowa Marine Automatic


----------



## chgo

Cheers,
Christian


----------



## JohnF

Today I wore an oldie from my collection that hasn't gotten much wrist time.

Gruen Precision Autowind, day/date complication, 17 jewel autowind, from the late Gruen period in the 1960s. AS caliber inside rebranded as Gruen...

JohnF


----------



## ecortes

Wearing this one today


----------



## ISAIL

Wearing this today, to help make work and housekeeping a little more cheerful.


----------



## Brian D.

*Wearing my new Sector today.*


----------



## dalstott

Schauer "Kulisse" Edition 12.


----------



## Onkel C

*Kitchen Shots!*



















fresh from today!


----------



## Cinq

The weather is still afwull so here is a more sunny picture again:









Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Sjors

I'm wearing a few days a Marc Aurele Codename Cipher with matching T-Shirt (well, not today, I'm out of yellow Tees).










Below are very old shots, so sorry that they are a bit big. The EL shot was one of my first ever made...



















Cheers,

Sjors


----------



## GJ

Hey Sjors..:-! :-! :-!

You there nippin' on a nice beer made me kind of thirsty..;-)










Starting my week with this one..|> |>


----------



## MSAINT

Sinn today :-!


----------



## 04lund2025

When we got home Sandra changed watches to the Bathys UV 1st Gen.


----------



## NEG

Space Exploration today:


----------



## dalstott

GJ said:


> Hey Sjors..:-! :-! :-!
> 
> You there nippin' on a nice beer made me kind of thirsty..;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starting my week with this one..|> |>


GJ,

Your Time and a bottle (or two) reminded me of this pic of a rallye car from the 60s. You can really work up a thirst by doing those time-distance calculations with a slide rule.


----------



## allanvalle

*12/03/06*

Had the Orient 200m, auto diver on today


----------



## Mufflon

Wear my Seatime on monday:










Bye, Klaus


----------



## Sjors

GJ said:


> Hey Sjors..:-! :-! :-!
> 
> You there nippin' on a nice beer made me kind of thirsty..;-)


Hi GJ,

It was indeed a very good beer, a Gouden Carolus of the 2003 vintage I think. I must have a few bottles left. There are members living farther from me away than you are, so if you are in the neighborhoood, give me a call, I arrange some good beers for you;-)

Cheers,

Sjors


----------



## quoll

A squeaky-new Orient for me today:


----------



## NEG

Another N1 view:


----------



## NEG

Today wearing my new baby:


----------



## tompw

*Here goes...*

nt


----------



## tompw

*Here goes part 2!*

;-)


----------



## ISAIL

Wearing the 7002 today.


----------



## allanvalle

*12/04/06*

Wearing the samurai today (One on right)


----------



## Dean in Canuckistan

Today's choice: Precista










Tomorrow, might end up with the Precista again or with any of:


----------



## Brian D.

*G-Shock G-7301 for work today.*


----------



## dalstott

Hanhart TT


----------



## MSAINT

Strela for this rainy monday


----------



## kjw

I'm wearing one of my older watches today. Its a Wittnauer swiss made quartz. It was the one watch that I wore everyday for about three years before discovering Watchuseek and seeing that you all were wearing a different watch every day. So now my watch rotation has gone from one to about seven in a very short period of time. I have a Vostok in the mail and who knows how large the collection will get. My wife doesn't understand at all.


----------



## GJ

Sjors said:


> Hi GJ,
> 
> It was indeed a very good beer, a Gouden Carolus of the 2003 vintage I think. I must have a few bottles left. There are members living farther from me away than you are, so if you are in the neighborhoood, give me a call, I arrange some good beers for you;-)
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Sjors


Thanks for the invitation Sjors...:-! :-! :-!


----------



## chgo

Speedy Pro all day.
This baby now,
Cheers
Christian


----------



## Axel66

Certina Waterking (sorry for the poor quality tools ;-) ):









Gruß,

Axel


----------



## 04lund2025

Fantastic watch guys and gals!!!!! |> Lets keep the thread going!!!! |>

Here is what we had on today. Oh, by the way I am traveling this week and only brought along one watch. So you will only see pictures of my one watch this week. Sandra will have different ones on.

Sandra - Bathys Silver Ti w/Stringray strap
Stephen - UN Blue Surf


----------



## WNUT

Going out tonight. Nothing fancy, so I'll put on the Seiko Knight again ;-) 








Dave


----------



## allanvalle

*Wearing my latest addition tonight*


----------



## NSG1Tausend

STOWA PD
Regards
Robert


----------



## Alan From New York

*Breitling Aerospace Avantage*

Teddy likes it, too.


----------



## GJ

Hey guys, this thread is really growing now....:thanks :thanks :thanks

The weather is real bad today here in the Netherlands, so a Diver would be a nice choice..;-)










Omega SM300 on a Hirsch carbon strap..|>

Have a great day....


----------



## Mufflon

Thursday, my old Citizen Crystron:










Bye, Klaus


----------



## MSAINT

Swiss today with the Tissot PRS516 :-D


----------



## Dave E

Tuesday the 5th, Breitling day:


----------



## quoll

NEG said:


> Today wearing my new baby:


Superb photos NEG! :-!


----------



## quoll

Still this for me.


----------



## JohnF

A Technos Lyx for me...one of the first watches I bought on eBay... 

JohnF


----------



## allanvalle

*12/04/06*

I'm going with this 12/05/06


----------



## WNUT

Tuesday....SS18 day!








Dave


----------



## Brian D.

*G-Shock MTG-900 today.*


----------



## Dean in Canuckistan

This one, but now on a Timefactors Aviator strap (I have to be in a suit for the next couple days).


----------



## Axel66

An old little Enicar this evening:








But on an orange strap:









Cheers,

Axel


----------



## MSAINT

Axel66 said:


> An old little Enicar this evening:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But on an orange strap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Axel


This Enicar is a real beauty Alex!


----------



## chgo

Navitime tonight


----------



## dutchguy2

Wearing my X-33 tonight:


----------



## GJ

Tuesday evening...Connie time....B-) B-) B-)


----------



## dalstott

Atlantic Mariner


----------



## Lou

This little one this morning and the Po as i type.


----------



## Cinq

Another 'oldie':










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## 04lund2025

For Tuesday here is what we had on:

Sandra - Bathys UV 1st Gen
Stephen - UN Blue Surf

The one in front:









The one on the right:


----------



## GJ

SM300 for me again....|> |> |>










Love this watch..;-)


----------



## allanvalle

*12/6/06*

Mr-G 7100 today


----------



## Mufflon

Wednesday, 06.12.2006 my OM:










Bye, Klaus


----------



## MSAINT

Swiss... Hamilton Khaki


----------



## Dave E

Wednesday morning, Damasko time:


----------



## quoll

Military time:


----------



## MedPro




----------



## JohnF

Hi -

What American could resist a watch called the Pontiac Hydraulica?

Has nothing to do with the car brand and I haven't a clue as to why it was called the Hydraulica (it most certainly ISN'T waterproof!).

But one of my early eBay purchases, in perfect condition too...

JohnF


----------



## MedPro




----------



## WNUT

I'm going to be wild and daring today...:-D and wear my Raketa  








Have a good day everyone! 
Dave


----------



## Cinq

Quick pic from today:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## chgo

Dayto-time,
Cheers,
Christian


----------



## dalstott

Silver Carrera


----------



## Brian D.

*G-2210 G-Shock for work today.*


----------



## GJ

Just switched to one of my favourites....;-)










Omega Speedmaster Professional
Caliber 321
1968


----------



## NSG1Tausend




----------



## 04lund2025

Here is what we had on today:

Sandra - UN MMC and Bathys Silver Ti on Stingray strap
Stephen - UN Blue Surf


----------



## GJ

Still the Cal.321....:-! :-! :-!










Cheers...B-)


----------



## Alan From New York

*My Favorite Seiko*

The All Nippon Airways.


----------



## MSAINT

Sinn Flieger


----------



## allanvalle

*Thursday, Dec. 7 2006*

Going with the Eco-drive diver


----------



## dalstott

A number of UN watches are being shown so here is another.

UN Marine Chronograph 38mm


----------



## Sjors

An olive Drap Dragon G today. Don't mind the mess on my office desk.










Cheers,

Sjors


----------



## Dean in Canuckistan

No change for today: This one on a Timefactors Aviator


----------



## Brian D.

*GW-500 today.*


----------



## ISAIL

This one again. You guys are going to get tired of seeing it.


----------



## 04lund2025

Here is what we had on today:

Sandra - UN MMC and UN DTL
Stephen - UN Blue Surf


----------



## 04lund2025

dalstott said:


> A number of UN watches are being shown so here is another.
> 
> UN Marine Chronograph 38mm


Very nice!!!!!!! :gold |> :-!

Stephen


----------



## NEG

Guys, guys, you are seriously missing some Russian beauty!

posted from a very wet Lisbon; Portugal....


----------



## MSAINT

NBY ILS in windy and rainy Paris!


----------



## 04lund2025

We are starting off the weekend with an all Breitling Friday:

Sandra - SO
Stephen - SOS


----------



## dalstott

Oris BC chrono


----------



## kjw

It's an Orange Monster Friday. Shown is my favorite watch along with my favorite brand of running shoe. Any other runners out there?


----------



## Cinq

Started with this this morning:










And around one o clock, switched to this one:










Kind regards,

Cinq

PS: still lousy weather over here :-(


----------



## WNUT

Cold and snowy in Pittsburgh. Aviator today.








Dave


----------



## dalstott

Switched for the evening.


----------



## allanvalle

*G-shock day*

Mr-G 7100


----------



## roberev

I sold this and then bought another (seller's remorse):


----------



## Alan From New York

*For Saturday, The Fortis Cosmonaut...*

with the Lemania 5100 movement.


----------



## MSAINT

Altanus Flieger Unitas powered!


----------



## 04lund2025

We are headed to Ravenna, OH today to spend the day at the UN dealer. They are having an open house/watch show. They are expecting to have folks from UN at the show. We should see some really interesting watches today.

So guess what we will be wearing???????

Sandra - UN MMC
Stephen - UN Blue Surf

Boy that was tough was it not????????


----------



## Dracha

Today its my black 1461/52

really love these watches !


----------



## WNUT

Today my lowly Raketa :-D :-D :-D








Dave


----------



## crimbocop

SMP for me this fine Saturday!










:-!


----------



## Brian D.

*Starting the day off with my new Seiko 5*









*Then switching to Sector Expander*


----------



## Cinq

The weather is much better than yesterday! I found a nice spot for this picture to include one of the many mills we have around here:










Oh, I also removed the power cable from the TomTom that you saw in my 'rainy' pics from yesterday :-D

Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## allanvalle

*My video of what I'm wearing*

Click on link to my video


----------



## dalstott

Dracha said:


> Today its my black 1461/52
> 
> really love these watches !


Dracha,

Very cool watch, I love it too.

David


----------



## GJ




----------



## Dracha

dalstott said:


> Dracha,
> 
> Very cool watch, I love it too.
> 
> David


Thanks David !, i'll wear and post my blue 1461 with arabics tommorow , and will pull my rose gold one from the safe on monday 

-Rene


----------



## dalstott

Anyone for a boat ride? Lots of color on this type of watch.

Atlantic skipper.


----------



## GJ




----------



## Alan From New York

*Sunday Double Feature*

A pair of Tissot.


----------



## MSAINT

Poljot Aviator ETA inside this sunday


----------



## NEG

Kirova this weekend:


----------



## beard

GJ said:


> Since we all love to take pictures *and* we all own a few nice watches .... to create a *VERY* long ''Wrist Check'' thread..?
> ...


Here is a 
*ZENO Hercules chrono carbon*
46mm case without buttons
bracelet is 24mm at lugs
7750 movement

Usually it comes with SS caseback, but I got a display caseback on this one (special order).
SS bracelet is from Zeno, but standard model is shipped with rubber one

VERY NICE WATCHES IN THIS THREAD SO FAR. KEEP IT UP AND GROWING.


----------



## GJ

Just switched to the Speedy 321 on ''the mesh''.....B-)


----------



## dalstott

The It was a sunny day so I was able to use the Nomos Sunwatch. Wear it around your wrist or neck and if it fits then on your finger too. No batteries, no winding, and no maintainence.


----------



## Cinq

dalstott said:


> The It was a sunny day so I was able to use the Nomos Sunwatch. Wear it around your wrist or neck and if it fits then on your finger too. No batteries, no winding, and no maintainence.


Hey, I have something similar too somewhere, just not as nice as yours. Will see if I can dig it up!

Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Cinq

I was having a nice evening with colleagues in a great restaurant. One of my colleagues loves my Navitimer and doesn't miss an opportunity to try it. I think it looks great on him:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Brad Trent

I kept the 1938A on all weekend...it's my wife's favorite watch! Oh yeah...one of the 5 cats decided to get into the shot...










BT


----------



## Dracha

the blue 1461/52 today


----------



## WNUT

Back on the BIG THREAD :-D 
I switched to the Trias this evening. Just for the FUN of it 








Dave


----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra and I got back from Ravenna, OH and the watch show. So yes we did buy something. So here is what we had on today:

Sandra - UN MMC
Stephen - UN Blue Surf and UN MMD brown dial (this one is new)


----------



## roberev

Saying goodbye to this Limes Cartouche tonight to make way for a new Ball Trainmaster Louisville and Indiana RR Ltd Ed.










Rob


----------



## Brian D.

*Going with a Eco Drive today.*


----------



## GJ




----------



## MSAINT

Sinn 356 this monday


----------



## crimbocop

Dull morning this morning, the sun is poking through but not quite there yet, so decided to brighten my day up with my yellow DW6630 Fox-Fire ...


----------



## Dracha

wearing something to brighten an otherwise dull day


----------



## Brian D.

*G-2310 G-Shock today.*


----------



## GJ




----------



## MSAINT

Going to the gym, so I switched to this:


----------



## allanvalle

*12/11/06*

Seiko Marine Master Spring Drive


----------



## dalstott

Girard Perregaux Richeville Chronograph. 
Ref 27100 - 34x45mm - Lemania 1872 mvt.


----------



## 04lund2025

I am traveling again this week. But this is my last week for the rest of the year for me to travel. I will be off work starting next week for the rest of the year. So I only brought one watch with.......yep you guessed the "new kid".

Sandra - Bathys Silver Ti
Stephen UN MMD


----------



## GJ

Today my good old SM300


----------



## NEG

Back round to the PRS today....


----------



## Dracha

guess what ! ..its sunny today !


----------



## NEG

Flipped over to a forgotten gem ;-)


----------



## Don Indiano

On the wrist today...









Cheers!
-Don


----------



## Cinq

I was up early today and went to a customer for a firewall issue. While waiting for the lights to turn green, I saw a nice opportunity for a sunrise shot:










The job went well so I headed home earlier than expected. I decided to check out if I could get a nice shot of the 'Alkmaarder Meer':



















It was cold and windy so I stayed in the car :-!

Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## MSAINT

Omega Day!










then... as "IT" just arrived from Tokyo (Tokyo-Paris in 5 days:-!) the Graal...


----------



## Brian D.

*G-100 G-Shock today for work.*


----------



## dalstott

Birds of a feather....


----------



## Dean in Canuckistan

This one for the last while:










Switched to this one today, primarily because it needed a new battery. That said, I am rather fond of its looks despite it being a way overpriced fashion watch.


----------



## 04lund2025

Here is what we had on today:

Sandra - Breitling SO
Stephen - UN MMD


----------



## GJ




----------



## allanvalle

*12/13/06*

Going with the Sping Drive again


----------



## MSAINT

Aristo Sextant 40mm


----------



## Cinq

Picture of the new soccer stadium of AZ:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## NEG

Little Seiko 5 today...


----------



## Sjors

Today I wear my GW-1210 "Firestorm". Nice flashy model.



















Cheers,

Sjors


----------



## Dracha

as it arrived today .. what else would i wear !!


----------



## Dean in Canuckistan

SMP today


----------



## dalstott

Speedy


----------



## Brian D.

*Starting the day off with Seiko 5*









*Then switching to an Eco Drive for work.*


----------



## 04lund2025

Just got in from work.....another long day. So here is what we had on today:

Sandra - UN MMC
Stephen UN MMD


----------



## GJ




----------



## MSAINT

Glycine Combat 3


----------



## dalstott

Junghans re-issue of the 1951 mechanical chronograph, Valjoux 7760, hand wound.


----------



## Brian D.

*Luminox Navy Seals Series 1 today.*


----------



## JCKoLnturn

Stowa Seatime


----------



## Brad Trent

I thought I'd go GOOFY today........










BT


----------



## allanvalle

*12/14/06*

Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Chrono


----------



## 04lund2025

I got home early from traveling.....no more traveling till next year!!!! |>

Here is what we had on today:

Sandra - UN DTL
Stephen - UN MMD


----------



## allanvalle

*Putting my chrono to good use*

Two 10lb hams and a Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon chrono


----------



## GJ




----------



## MSAINT

Speedy Pro on RAllye

Don't have my own pics yet


----------



## Brian D.

*Citizen 300M Pro Diver.*


----------



## 04lund2025

Here is what we have on today:

Sandra - UN MMD (yep my UN)
Stephen - NauticFish Diver


----------



## Cinq

Driving back to the office in the car of a colleague yesterday. As you see, mobile cams are less appropriate in situations with bad light:










This morning, I decided to give the B-1 some wrist time:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Sjors

I am sporting around the lab with my MIB Mudman in Sheep Clothes...and how I love this watch! :gold 





























































Cheers,

Sjors


----------



## allanvalle

*12/15/06*

Wearing this right now









Later on to the Holiday party


----------



## dalstott

Vollmer LE Titanium Flieger Chronograph


----------



## kjw

My new Vostok. It came head only and I quickly bought an affordable band to wear immediately. Any suggestions on a different band/bracelet? Thanks, Ken


----------



## GJ




----------



## JCKoLnturn

Orange Monster


----------



## GJ




----------



## OliT

Today it's the Suunto Stinger, quite big and heavy


----------



## Ernie Romers

Here's my contribution to this longest wrist check thread ever!


----------



## 04lund2025

We are starting off our Saturday with:

Sandra - Bathys Silver Ti on Stingray strap
Stephen - UN MMD


----------



## WNUT

Happy holidays with the Alpha








Dave


----------



## gsm

My new doxa. Gsm


----------



## allanvalle

*12/16/06*

G-shock Mr-G 7100


----------



## NSG1Tausend

RASMUS


----------



## dalstott

Rolex 6238 Chronograph I have owned since new.


----------



## JCKoLnturn

SKX007


----------



## Brian D.

*Starting off with my SBS Mission Timer*









*Then switching to an Eco Drive for my girlfriends birthday party tonight.*


----------



## Cinq

My Navitimer looks great on my youngest son too :-!:










What do you think?

Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## GJ

dalstott said:


> Rolex 6238 Chronograph I have owned since new.


Now that is a VERY cool chrono...:gold :gold :gold 
Never seen a piece like this before, is there more info of this particular piece?


----------



## Capt. Canuck

*Pam 112 F*

Memories of warmer days... B-)


----------



## 04lund2025

Cinq said:


> My Navitimer looks great on my youngest son too :-!:
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Cinq


 shot!!! Get them start off young!!!!! |> |>

Stephen


----------



## dalstott

GJ said:


> Now that is a VERY cool chrono...:gold :gold :gold
> Never seen a piece like this before, is there more info of this particular piece?


GJ

This model is also known as the "Pre Daytona" as it was the last of 
the plain bezeled models. They were replaced by the tachymeter 
bezeled models begining with the 6239 Cosmograph.

I bought this Watch in 1968 for $219.30 with bracelet. For some
perspective, at that time a VW Beetle cost around $2000. Since few 
people in the 60s wanted chronographs not many were made. Once in 
a while they become available for bid on eBay or Antiquorum. Here is
another picture.










And since you are an admirer of Omegas (as am I) here is a picture comparison with an 
Omega Seamaster of similar vintage.


----------



## GJ

dalstott said:


> GJ
> 
> This model is also known as the "Pre Daytona" as it was the last of
> the plain bezeled models. They were replaced by the tachymeter
> bezeled models begining with the 6239 Cosmograph.
> 
> I bought this Watch in 1968 for $219.30 with bracelet. For some
> perspective, at that time a VW Beetle cost around $2000. Since few
> people in the 60s wanted chronographs not many were made. Once in
> a while they become available for bid on eBay or Antiquorum. Here is
> another picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And since you are an admirer of Omegas (as am I) here is a picture comparison with an
> Omega Seamaster of similar vintage.


Thanks a *LOT* for the info and the pictures David..:-! :-!

A rare watch, take good care of it..:-!

In a few weeks I am going to get this one home from her vacation @ my watchmaker..




























Pics made my my watchmaker..B-)


----------



## NEG

That 6238 is so beautiful, thanks for posting the pics :-!

LOL, I'm beginning to think I don't have enough watches to flip!! I'm back 'round to my Strela reissue this weekend.....I feel the need for more! ;-)


----------



## MSAINT

Omega Speedmaster on a sunny Sunday B-)


----------



## Cinq

I had to work (well, just monitor some stuff) so I couldn't go biking myself. In that case, I enjoy watching my MTB DVD's on the beamer with surround sound system:










Kind regards,

Cinq

PS: any bikers here that know what DVD this is?


----------



## dalstott

Vollmer (Aristo) Navigator


----------



## 04lund2025

Here is what we are wearing Sunday:

Sandra - UN MMC
Stephen - Bathys Silver Ti on Stingray strap


----------



## Brian D.

*Seiko 5 today.*


----------



## roberev

New Doxa Caribbean GMT










Rob


----------



## GJ

Moonwatch for me again...;-)


----------



## MSAINT




----------



## 04lund2025

We are starting off the week with the following:

Sandra - Casio Fishing Time
Stepen - NaufticFish Diver Advance


----------



## Verner

Today I'll be mostly wearing my Emergency Mission, well you never know.......


----------



## Cinq

Happy Holiday Season to all!










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Dean in Canuckistan

Oris XXL (36mm) simple date for me today. Been a while since this one saw wrist time - how I missed her simple and functional design.


----------



## dalstott

Yantar Sub Marine 24 II


----------



## AndyC

My contibution.










Best regards
Andy


----------



## Brian D.

*GW-1500 G-Shock today.*


----------



## MSAINT

Swiss time


----------



## Cinq

It was misty this morning:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## 04lund2025

We are having an all Breitling day for Tuesday:

Sandra - SO
Stephen - SOS


----------



## allanvalle

*12/19/06*

Happy Holidays


----------



## Dean in Canuckistan

This one:

*A placeholder until I can get my own photo of my Rado DiaStar ("The Original")


----------



## kl3p

And here it's


----------



## dalstott

Regulateur


----------



## GJ




----------



## HR F1

Have to show support for my favorite team in F1.  
I do miss the old McLaren-Honda days of dominance with Senna though!


----------



## MSAINT

Still wearing Swiss


----------



## Brian D.

*Eco Drive today.*


----------



## 04lund2025

We are going with an all Bathys day today:

Sandra - Silver Ti on Stingray strap
Stephen - UV 1st Gen


----------



## allanvalle

Happy Holidays


----------



## dalstott

Vollmer Titanium - Traditional Pilot Dial


----------



## Verner

I wish I could take photographs like you guys! I'm not overly talented in the photographic department. Anyway....this was taken with my phone...


----------



## WNUT

Wednesday - 20th  
Wearing the SS-18 today with it's new Zulu strap.








Dave


----------



## Dean in Canuckistan

The silver one today


----------



## 04lund2025

Verner said:


> I wish I could take photographs like you guys! I'm not overly talented in the photographic department. Anyway....this was taken with my phone...


That is a great shot with a phone camera!!! :gold |> :-! Keep at it. :-!

Stephen


----------



## OliT

Vintage tissot from around -55, 27B-21 movement, crystal quite scratched, but other than that the watch is in great shape


----------



## MSAINT

Aristo Sextant


----------



## GJ

MSAINT said:


> Aristo Sextant


Very nice watch...:-! :-! :-! :-! :-! :-! :-!

I strapped this one on today..


----------



## MSAINT

GJ said:


> Very nice watch...:-! :-! :-! :-! :-! :-! :-!
> 
> I strapped this one on today..


Carbon rules my friend! ;-)


----------



## 04lund2025

Here is what we have on today:

Sandra - UN MMC
Stephen - Bathys Silver


----------



## allanvalle




----------



## Verner

04lund2025 said:


> That is a great shot with a phone camera!!! :gold |> :-! Keep at it. :-!
> 
> Stephen


Thanks Stephen,

I'd love to be able to do some of the fantastic photography on this forum.
Anyway, never mind...best wishes to you and your Family for Christmas,

Be good,

Verner


----------



## Dean in Canuckistan

Still with the searambler










Man... I need to spend an hour or two this weekend getting some new pics...


----------



## Brian D.

*Luminox Navy Seals today.*


----------



## dalstott

Omega Dynamic Chronograph. A very nice watch overshadowed by its more famous brothers.


----------



## Cinq

I got a nice Breitling calender from my AD:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## NEG




----------



## GJ




----------



## MSAINT

Hamilton Khaki today


----------



## Brian D.

*G-2310 G-Shock today.*


----------



## 04lund2025

So here is what we are starting this Christmas weekend with.

Merry Christmas everyone!!!!!

Sandra - Breitling SO
Stephen - Bathys Silver Ti on Stringray strap


----------



## Dean in Canuckistan

Going with the SUB750T Professional today. Not sure for the weekend yet.


----------



## allanvalle

*New Arrival*

Seiko Flightmaster Auto









Happy Holidays


----------



## Cinq

Picture taken by my colleague while having a little drink at the office for Christmas:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## dalstott




----------



## 04lund2025

We got a couple of new additions to the family today so we are wearing them now.

Sandra - Bathys Automatic Black/Black on Sharkie strap
Stephen - Bathys Automatic Black/Ruthy on Sharkie strap


----------



## Brian D.

*Eco Drive today.*


----------



## tompw

Have another!:-D


----------



## GJ




----------



## allanvalle

*12/23/06*

Happy Holidayssantasmile


----------



## 04lund2025

We are going with the new arrivals from yesterday. |> santasmile santasmile santasmile Merry Christmas everyone!!!!! santasmile

Sandra - Bathys Automatic Black/Black on Sharkie strap
Stephen - Bathys Automatic Black/Ruthie on Sharkie strap


----------



## WNUT

Strapping on the 24 hour today - 2 days before Christmas santasmile 








Dave


----------



## Don Indiano

Another 24-hour timepiece here for today! :-!









Cheers, Don


----------



## dalstott

A gift in olive drab a few days early.


----------



## MSAINT

A Sinn 356 for me









santasmile Merry Christmas to all! santasmile Joyeux Noël santasmile


----------



## WNUT

dalstott said:


> A gift in olive drab a few days early.


That is such a NICE B&R :gold :-! 
Dave


----------



## GJ




----------



## 04lund2025

For this Christmas Eve we are wearing Santa's Presents to us. santasmile

Merry Christmas everyone!!!!!! santasmile santasmile santasmile

Sandra - Bathys Auto PVD Black Black dial on Sharkie Strap
Stephen - Bathys Auto PVD UV Ruthy dial


----------



## dalstott

WNUT said:


> That is such a NICE B&R :gold :-!
> Dave


Thanks Dave,I think it will be an all time favorite.
David


----------



## dalstott

Swiss Hamilton Chronograph, Valjoux 7733


----------



## GJ

A gorgeous vintage piece..|> |> |>


----------



## WNUT

Christmas eve. For tonight's family dinner maybe the Alpha.








santasmile Dave santasmile


----------



## Dean in Canuckistan

That B&R is gorgeous. And I love the 24-hour Breitling as well. Wow... nice watches gents!

For me:

Most of the weekend thus far: SUB750T Pro









But for a few minutes yesterday, since she's for sale, the Oris:


----------



## allanvalle

*Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays everyone*

santasmile


----------



## Alan From New York

*Ventura V-Tech Alpha*


----------



## Marc-B1

Yellow faced Breitling Avenger Seawolf ! Got it from santasmile


----------



## Hobbes

My new B-1 , I got it from Santa too


----------



## MSAINT

Speedy X-mas santasmile


----------



## Hobbes

merry xmas, look what santa brought me


----------



## 04lund2025

So lets see what you got from Santa this morning!!!!!! |>

santasmile santasmile santasmile santasmile santasmile santasmile santasmile

We are wearing our early Santa presents that we got from John at Bathys Hawaii!!!! :-!

Sandra - Bathys Auto "Stealth" on Sharkie strap
Stephen - Bathys Auto PVD UV Black Dial




























Merry Christmas everyone.....hope Santa brought that watch you wanted!!!!!!

santasmile santasmile santasmile santasmile santasmile santasmile santasmile santasmile


----------



## dalstott

Hamilton Chronomatic


----------



## Dean in Canuckistan

Starting off the day with the Doxa and considering moving on to the Tag Heuer for this afternoon's family gathering.


----------



## allanvalle

*12/25/06*

Still the Flightmaster Autosantasmile


----------



## Brian D.

*Was gone for a couple days to see the folks up north. Took this one along.*


----------



## GJ

Still the SM300 for me...santasmile santasmile santasmile


----------



## 04lund2025

Here is what we have on today Tuesday 26 Dec:

Sandra - Bathys Auto "stealth" on Sharkie strap
Stephen - Bathys Auto "stealth" Ruthy dial on Sharkie strap


----------



## MSAINT

Sinn still on my wrist santasmile


----------



## Alan From New York

*A Pair O' Aero*

The first...










...which was replaced by the second.


----------



## Cinq

It was cold and misty, here is a shot from the 'IJsselmeer' at Medemblik:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Brian D.

*GW-1500 G-Shock today.*


----------



## dalstott

Yachting anyone?


----------



## GJ




----------



## Brian D.

*Eco Drive today.*


----------



## allanvalle

Still wearing the Flightmaster


----------



## 04lund2025

We are still on an all Bathys Auto day here.

Sandra - "Stealth" Black Dial on Sharkie strap
Stephen - PVD UV Ruthy Dial


----------



## MSAINT

I'm on Swiss time today santasmile


----------



## dalstott

Heuer Pasadena (dedicated to ...)

It's the little old lady from Pasadena

The little old lady from Pasadena
Go granny, go granny, go granny go
Has a pretty little flower bed of white gardenias
Go granny, go granny, go granny go
But parked in her rickety old garage
Is a brand new shiny red Super Stock Dodge

And everybody's saying that there's nobody meaner
Than the little old lady from Pasadena
She drives real fast and she drives real hard
She's the terror of Colorado Boulevard

Go granny, go granny, go granny go
Granny go
Go granny, go granny, go granny go
Granny go


----------



## WNUT

12/27/06 The Seiko Orange Knight today santasmile  santasmile 








Dave


----------



## GJ




----------



## timetokill

Here are some more


----------



## Brian D.

*Timex IronMan today.*


----------



## MSAINT

Sinn Flieger santasmile


----------



## Mufflon

Marine Original:










Bye, Klaus


----------



## allanvalle

Mr-G 7100 G-shock today


----------



## 04lund2025

Here is what we have on today.

Sandra - UN MMC
Stephen - Bathys Auto "Sealth" Black dial


----------



## Cinq

Swapped the classy strap for the blingy bracelet for a festive New Years Eve:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## XTrooper

My newly-arrived OCEAN7 LM-1 Diver. b-)


----------



## dalstott

Jack Heuer 40th Anniversary Carrera

Solo on the wrist









Four of a kind


----------



## dalstott

Just a fun post.

A suggestion for recycling an old broken watch. Old Macs have been turned into fishbowls so why not a watch.

Presenting the Seiko Aquarium


----------



## allanvalle

Are we there yet? Has the longest wrist check record been smashed?


----------



## GJ

Let's go on untill ''Guinness'' gives us a call..;-)


----------



## Brian D.

*G-7301 G-Shock today.*


----------



## 04lund2025

I don't here the phone ringing!!!!!!!! :-d

Here is what we are wearing for Friday 29 Dec.

Sandra - Bathys Silver Ti
Stephen - Bathys Auto "Stealth" Ruthy dial on Sharkie strap


----------



## dalstott

Heuer pre-TAG Autavia GMT. Valjoux 724 movement.
Makes a good Pepsi Ad.


----------



## SHANE 1000

*CX 12,000.*


----------



## AndyC

Here is my weekend watch.










Andy


----------



## Mufflon

I changed to my OM because the weather here is very bad and i want to save my MO.










Bye, Klaus


----------



## Alan From New York

*Kinda Stuck On This*


----------



## Scott3670

Here are my contributions to the post...


----------



## GJ

Moonwatch for me..;-)


----------



## allanvalle

Going with the Flightmaster today


----------



## MSAINT

Dynamic today :-!


----------



## starkweather




----------



## Axel66

This old Roamer Anfibio:









Cheers,

Axel


----------



## Brian D.

*Starting the day off with a Citizen chrono.*


----------



## dalstott

Epos Triad/Tri Compax - Automatic Chrono, Triple Date, Moonphase


----------



## 04lund2025

We are having an all Bathys Auto day here.

Sandra - "Stealth" Black dial on Sharkie strap
Stephen - PVD UV Ruthy dial


----------



## dalstott

Swatch Irony Skeleton, automatic ETA 2842


----------



## 04lund2025

Here is what we have on for the last day of 2006.

Sandra - Bathy UV quartz 1st gen
Stephen - Bathys Auto "Stealth" Ruthy dial on Sharkie strap


----------



## Sjors

Men In Black Mudman in sheep clothes tonight. Just 6 hours to go before 2007 begins. Looks like a gugged watch to start the new year;-)










Cheers,

Sjors


----------



## Brian D.

*Starting off with SBS Mission Timer*









*Then I think Seiko 5 for later tonight.*


----------



## dalstott

Best wishes to all for the coming year. Sadly this will be my last post of 2006, but on the bright side there is always next year.

Sailing, sailing over the bounding main
Where many a stormy wind shall blow
'Ere Jack comes home again
Sailing, sailing over the bounding main
Where many a stormy wind shall blow
'Ere Jack comes home again

Link to tune http://www.niehs.nih.gov/kids/lyrics/sailing.htm


----------



## Alan From New York

*First Watch Of 2006*

Yes, no typo, 2006 began with the Avantage, and so the year ends.

New Year Greetings To All 'Seekers!


----------



## 04lund2025

Happy New Year everyone!!!!!!!! |> |> |> |> |> |> We wish everyone a wondereful 2007!!!!!! |> |> |>

We are starting the new year with an all Bathys Auto day.

Sandra - "Stealth" black dial on Sharkie strap
Stephen - PVD UV Black dial


----------



## NSG1Tausend

Today









and then tonight the 07


----------



## WNUT

If I were wearing one of my Vostoks today, it might be this one :-d 








Have a great day :-! Dave


----------



## crimbocop

Happy New Year everyone! ....


----------



## GJ

Happy newyear ...!!!


----------



## dalstott

Nice old clebar chrono


----------



## allanvalle

Let's all have a splendid 2007


----------



## GJ




----------



## dayz

i just have to add to this


----------



## dayz

I just have to add to this


----------



## WNUT

Trias coin edge with Unitas beating it's little heart out on my wrist today  








Have a great day! Dave


----------



## Brian D.

*G-2300 G-Shock for today.*


----------



## Dean in Canuckistan

dayz said:


> I just have to add to this


Very sharp :-! Been eyeing one for myself lately...

Last week, while I was away, I went for the trusty SM300










For New Year's I went Orange:










And for my first day back after the hols it Precista time:


----------



## allanvalle




----------



## 04lund2025

Well I am back to traveling this week. So I only brought along one watch.

Sandra - Breitling SO
Stephen - Bathys Auto "Stealth" Ruthy Dial on Sharkie strap

Pictures later.....photobucket not working....o| o| o| o| o|


----------



## dalstott

DJR Chronograph


----------



## GJ




----------



## Dean in Canuckistan

Sticking with the PRS-18A today. Definitely changing tomorrow.


----------



## Brian D.

*SBS Mission Timer today.*


----------



## GJ




----------



## MSAINT

My Graal:










then:


----------



## allanvalle

Seiko Marine Master 600m Spring Drive
Accuracy update: After 3 months it is runng +4seconds


----------



## WNUT

Started off with Trias, then switched to the Aviator this afternoon...








regards, Dave


----------



## dalstott

LeJour, France


----------



## 04lund2025

Here is what we had on today 03 Jan 2006.

Sandra - UN MMC
Stephen - Bathys Auto "Stealth" Black dial on Sharkie strap


----------



## GJ




----------



## MSAINT

To infinity and beyond! ;-)


----------



## Brian D.

*GW-1500 G-Shock today.*


----------



## Dean in Canuckistan

Change of pace today - haven't worn the Russian beauty from 1MWF in a while


----------



## allanvalle

Flightmaster today


----------



## Mufflon

My Citizen Eco today:










Bye, Klaus


----------



## 04lund2025

Here is what we had on today 04 Jan 2007.

Sandra - UN DTL
Stephen - Bathys Auto "Stealth" Black dial on Sharkie strap


----------



## dalstott

Wittnauer Chronograph


----------



## GJ

Nice Wittnauer..:-! :-!

For me this one...


----------



## Brian D.

*Eco Drive 300M Diver today.*


----------



## WNUT

Aviator Pilot today.








 Dave


----------



## Dean in Canuckistan

Back to classic silver


----------



## allanvalle

1/5/06 11:56am


----------



## dalstott

Ménage à trois!


----------



## 04lund2025

Just got home from traveling.....long week.....being Monday was a holiday. So here is what we had on Friday.

Sandra - Bathys Silver Ti on Stingray strap
Stephen - Bathys Auto "Stealth" Ruthy dial on Sharkie strap


----------



## allanvalle

1/06/07 10:17am EST
Seiko MM 600m SD


----------



## MSAINT

Chronoris today


----------



## WNUT

Dean in Canuckistan said:


> Back to classic silver


Great looking watch! Plus the bracelet isn't too shabby either :-d :-! 
Wearing the Trias Regulator today:








regards, Dave


----------



## dalstott

Twin Chronomatics, A and B


----------



## 04lund2025

For Saturday 06 Jan 2007 here is what we were wearing.

Sandra - Bathys Auto "Stealth" Ruthy dial on Sharkie strap (yes.....this is Stephen's watch....like I said before; what is her's is her's and what is his is her's. :think: :think: )

Stephen - UN MMD Brown dial


----------



## JCKoLnturn




----------



## GJ




----------



## MSAINT

Still on Swiss time


----------



## allanvalle

1/7/07 12:31pm EST
Happy Birthday to my Sis' 
& Let's Go Eagles! E-A-G-L-E-S EAGLES!


----------



## Dean in Canuckistan

WNUT said:


> Great looking watch! Plus the bracelet isn't too shabby either :-d :-!
> regards, Dave


Thanks! She's been on my wrist all weekend as well - no new pictures so I'm not adding one. Tomorrow, however, is a different story...


----------



## roberev

Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Ti "Mad Cow" on OEM rubber:


----------



## 04lund2025

Here is what we had on Sunday 07 Jan 2007

Sandra - Bathys Auto "Stealth" Black dial on Sharkie strap
Stephen - Bathys Suto "Stealth" Ruthy dial on Sharkie strap


----------



## Brian D.

*Haven't worn this one in a while. The first Citizen I ever bought.*


----------



## GJ




----------



## vejarmr2

I


----------



## vejarmr2

I am wearing this one tomorrow


----------



## MSAINT




----------



## dalstott

A study in black and white.


----------



## allanvalle

*Aahhhh the sun has come out & no more rain*

1/8/07 3:08pm EST
Seiko Flightmaster Auto


----------



## WNUT

RLT watch came in today :-! 








Dave


----------



## 04lund2025

Back to traveling again this week. Just got in from work. I only brought along one watch again this week. So here is what we are wearing for Elvis's birthday!!!!! :-d Oh, and someone else's.

Sandra - Bathys Silver Ti on Stingray strap
Stephen - Bathys Auto UV Ruthy dial


----------



## roberev

Sharkie on Doxa rubber tonight:


----------



## GJ




----------



## Brian D.

*G-7301 G-Shock today.*


----------



## allanvalle

1/9/07 10:23am EST
Seiko Marine Master Spring Drive


----------



## Dean in Canuckistan

Today:









Yesterday was a sick day so I used this to tell the time:


----------



## crimbocop

Very grey day today in Scotland, so thought I'd brighten it up with a bit of orange! b-)


----------



## WNUT

crimbocop said:


> Very grey day today in Scotland, so thought I'd brighten it up with a bit of orange! b-)


Great looking watch, crimbo :-! 
It's my new RLT for me today - Jan. 9, 2007
















regards, Dave


----------



## dalstott

A good running old timer.


----------



## 04lund2025

Here is what we had on today 09 Jan 2007:

Sandra - UN MMC
Stephen - Bahtys Auto UV Ruthy dial


----------



## GJ




----------



## Brian D.

*Luminox Navy Seals today.*


----------



## Dean in Canuckistan

Back to the PRS 18-A today.


----------



## WNUT

It's Monster Time today :-d 








Dave


----------



## Hippocampus

42mm Seamaster PO w/ a vintage mesh band.










I'm considering selling it, and upgrading to a 45mm. :think: But I'm really split on whether I should do so or not.


----------



## dalstott

Vollmer Limited Edition Titanium - Pilot Dial


----------



## 04lund2025

Here is what we had on for 10 Jan 2007.

Sandra - Bathys Auto "Stealth" Ruthy dial on Sharkie strap (yes.....again she is wearing my watch!!!! :-d :-d :-d )
Stephen - Bathys Auto UV Ruthy dial


----------



## GJ




----------



## Dean in Canuckistan

Still the 18


----------



## allanvalle

1/11/07 12:30pm EST
Casio G-shock Mr-G 7100


----------



## Brian D.

*DW-6900 G-Shock today.*


----------



## 04lund2025

For 11 Jan 2007 we had the following on:

Sandra - UN MMC
Stephen - Bathys Auto UV Ruthy dial


----------



## dalstott

Thank goodness for Mr. Hayek. If it were not for him we would all be wearing electrics. Hip hip hooray!



GJ said:


>


----------



## dalstott

Black dial Carrera re-issue.


----------



## WNUT

RLT One Hand today








Dave


----------



## GJ

Diver again for me..b-)


----------



## 04lund2025

We are starting off the weekend with an all Bathys Silver Ti day.


----------



## Mufflon

This weekend my old Promaster:



















Bye, Klaus


----------



## Dean in Canuckistan

PRS-18 still... haven't had time to wind and set another watch in the AM as I rush off to work.


----------



## dalstott

Cold war Soviet Poljot Automatic


----------



## allanvalle

1/12/07 2:35pm EST
Seiko Marine Master 600m Spring Drive


----------



## 04lund2025

For us this rainy Saturday 13 Jan 2007 we are going with the following:

Sandra - Breitling SO
Stephen - Bathys Auto "Stealth" Ruthy dial on Sharkie strap


----------



## AndyC

Stowa Seatime today.










Andt


----------



## dalstott

Buran Regulator dial Chronograph


----------



## 04lund2025

For Sunday 14 Jan 2007 here is what we have on:

Sandra - Bathys Silver Ti on Stingray strap
Stephen - Bathys Silver 1st gen


----------



## NSG1Tausend

Nice Stephen and Sandra, I am with the STOWA and 07.
Regards
Robt


----------



## Brian D.

*Eco Drive today.*


----------



## dalstott

How about some brown bands with black dials.


----------



## allanvalle

1/14/07 5:23m EST
Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Chrono


----------



## 04lund2025

For a very rainy Monday 15 Jan 2007:

Sandra - Bathys Auto "Stealth" Black dial on Sharkie strap
Stephen - Bathys Auto "Stealth" Ruthy dial on Sharkie strap


----------



## Dean in Canuckistan

This one all weekend and today:









*http://www-news.uchicago.edu/releases/07/video/070129.friedman.memorial-512k.mov*


----------



## dalstott

Sometimes the back side can be interesting.


----------



## allanvalle

1/15/07 11:30am EST
Mr-G 7100


----------



## Brad Trent

The LM-1 on a Schaumburg Bracelet...










BT


----------



## GJ

The one in the middle...


----------



## 04lund2025

For Tuesday 16 Jan 2007:

Sandra - Bathys Silver Ti
Stephen - UN Blue Surf


----------



## MSAINT

Wearing my Omega Dynamic :-!


----------



## Brian D.

*Citizen Eco Drive today.*


----------



## allanvalle

1/16/07 1:30pm EST
Seiko 600m MM SD


----------



## Dean in Canuckistan

Still with the B&M. No new pics right now. :-(


----------



## dalstott

Back with more backs.


----------



## NSG1Tausend

SBM


----------



## Verner

Emergency Mission for me today....


----------



## 04lund2025

Wed 17 Jan 2007:

Sandra - Breitling SO
Stephen - UN MMD


----------



## allanvalle

1/17/07 11:39am EST
Mr-G 7100


----------



## Brian D.

*G-2310 G-Shock today.*


----------



## GJ

Today the Speedy for me..










My daughter also wanted to add to this thread..b-)


----------



## 04lund2025

GJ said:


> My daughter also wanted to add to this thread..b-)


Absolutely Fantastic Shot!!!!!!!!! :gold :gold :gold :gold :gold

Stephen


----------



## dalstott

I'll be back.


----------



## roberev

A watch for all seasons:


----------



## 04lund2025

For Thursday 18 Jan 2007:

Sandra - Bathys Auto "Stealth" Black dial on Sharkie strap
Stephen - Breitling SOS


----------



## WNUT

Unitas Trias w/Hirsch Liberty today, 1-18-07:








Dave


----------



## Sjors

I'm wearing a GW-1210 Firestorm for several days now. It's an European watch with dual band atomic time reception. This is probably the worst wrist shot I ever made...



















So here some old pics:




























Cheers,

Sjors


----------



## Brian D.

*G-300 G-Shock for today.*


----------



## dalstott

Backs from Germany


----------



## crimbocop

Trying out my new Citizen "Blue Angels" .....


----------



## AndyC

Changed back to the Sea-Dweller for Friday.










Best regards
Andy


----------



## GJ




----------



## 04lund2025

Friday - 19 Jan 2007:

Sandra - Bathys Silver Ti on Stingray strap
Stpephen - NauticFish Advance Diver


----------



## Dean in Canuckistan

Starting off with:










Plan to move on to the Baume later on:


----------



## Sjors

I'm wearing a classic G today. It's my DW-5200:










Cheers,

Sjors


----------



## dalstott

Black dial Wittnauer


----------



## allanvalle

1/19/07 1:34pm EST
Marine Master Spring Drive


----------



## bestak

WNUT said:


> It's Monster Time today :-d
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dave


Great photo :-! 
Black monster for me too ;-)


----------



## GJ




----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

Wore this to work.









And found this at the doorstep when I got home.


----------



## Brad Trent

BT


----------



## GJ

Just a few days B4 this baby arives back home..   
It has been serviced..;-)


----------



## bullitt411

Sinn U2


----------



## Brian D.

*Heading to work this morning with my G-2110 G-Shock*









*Then going with one of these two for tonight*


----------



## Chris B.

Wearing my bead-blasted Seiko Sawtooth today...


----------



## WNUT

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> Wore this to work.
> And found this at the doorstep when I got home.


And where exactly is your doorstep? 
:-d :-d :-d 
You are really building a nice collection! :-! 
Keep up the good work. 
Dave


----------



## popeye




----------



## Sjors

I'm wearing my DW-003 G-Lide today. It was the 2nd watch of my collection almost 7 years ago.










Cheers,

Sjors


----------



## bestak

Today Seiko Monster


----------



## Hobbes

today B-1


----------



## Dave E

Saturday Jan 20th, Breitling SO:


----------



## AndyC

I breaking in my G-Shock today.










Best regards
Andy


----------



## allanvalle

1/20/07 3:03pm EST
Mr-G 7100


----------



## GJ




----------



## Brian Johnson

I'll play. Wearing the O&W today. (although the pic is from a couple of weeks ago)


----------



## dalstott

The Speedy Reduced on the right belongs to my wife.


----------



## 04lund2025

Saturday 20 Jan 2007:

Sandra - Bathys Auto "Stealth" Black dial on Sharkie strap
Stephen - Bathys Auto UV Ruthy dial on Sharkie strap


----------



## 04lund2025

For Sunday 21 Jan 2007 (we have 3 inches of snow on the ground and still coming down) we are wearing:

Sandra - Bathys UV Quartz 1st gen
Stephen - Bathys Silver Quatz 1st Gen


----------



## allanvalle

1/21/07 1:18pm EST
Mr-G 7100


----------



## WNUT

Sunday 1-21-07
Have the T0064 strapped on again today!
Love it! :-d :-! :-d 








Dave


----------



## NSG1Tausend

Sat









Sun


----------



## AndyC

Changing over to this for work tomorrow.










Best regards
Andy


----------



## Brian D.

*Put on the DW-6900 for blowing some snow this afternoon.*


----------



## northerner

*Re: Seiko 009 diver on the wrist today...*

009


----------



## Sjors

Today I wanted to start with a Black Helios Frogman, but before I could strap it my 6yo son asked me to wear "that watch", pointing with his finger to a charging I.C.E.R.C. Gulfman. He loves the yellow straps on it.










Check out my new Mudman Mug. I used the same picture to make a New Years card. It was noticed on the other side of the world:

http://geocities.yahoo.co.jp/gl/dive_frogger/

Cheers,

Sjors


----------



## bestak

Swatch Diaphane Blue Strap


----------



## dalstott

Ah! The "Phantom" strikes again.


----------



## 04lund2025

Monday 22 Jan 2007:

Sandra - UN MMC
Stephen - Bathys Auto "Stealth" Ruthy dial on Sharkie strap


----------



## nicholasmk

my Sinn U1...


PS: how do i post a picture as an "inline" content?


----------



## Sjors

Today my Black Helios Frogman.










Hi Nicholaskmk,

Check this link for your question...

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=28301

Cheers,

Sjors


----------



## allanvalle

1/22/07 11:51am EST
Seiko Flightmaster Auto


----------



## Brian D.

*MTG-900 G-Shock for today.*


----------



## Dean in Canuckistan

Weekend was a hodgepodge of watches:

Saturday AM for a few hours:









Then moved on to a fashion watch the wife adores (not well made, but I'll admit that D&G did a nice job with the looks).

Then moved on to this for an hour on Sunday:










Now sporting my Movado Eliro for the day (no photo).


----------



## dalstott

Yantar Mantar or Jantar Mantar (from a Sanskrit word yantra mantra meaning instruments and formulae.)

Below is pictured a Yantar Sub Marine 24 II upon a book cover illustrating the Jantar Mantar, Delhi


----------



## MSAINT

Sinn 356


----------



## Brian D.

*DW-004 for today.*


----------



## MSAINT

NBY ILS


----------



## Dean in Canuckistan




----------



## allanvalle

1/23/07 11:41am EST
Casio G-shock MTG-500


----------



## Brian D.

*G-100 G-Shock for today.*


----------



## bestak

Swatch Diaphane Noir de Noir automatic


----------



## 04lund2025

Tuesday 23 Jan 2007

Sandra - Bathys UV Quartz 1st Gen on Nylon strap
Stephen - Bathys Auto UV Ruthy dial on Sharkie strap


----------



## dalstott

bestak said:


> Swatch Diaphane Noir de Noir automatic


bestak,

I too like Swatch Automatics. An interesting comparison.

http://www.astrogoth.com/node/20

IRONY AUTOMATIC POISSON ROUGE










IRONY BODY AND SOUL AUTOMATIC









Swatch Automatic Black Circles









Swatch Automatic Classic Cheddar


----------



## JonF

Speedy Gemini...


----------



## JonF

Here's one more...


----------



## GJ

Diver for me today...


----------



## Brian D.

*SBS Mission Timer today.*


----------



## allanvalle

1/24/07 11:26am EST
My "beater" is on again


----------



## dalstott

It's Carrera Time.


----------



## 04lund2025

Wed 24 Jan 2007

Sandra - Bathys Silver Ti on Stingray strap
Stephen - Bathys Auto UV Ruthy dial on Sharkie strap


----------



## roberev

01/24/07
Ball Hydrocarbon "Mad Cow" Ti


----------



## ripper




----------



## allanvalle

1/25/07 12:27pm EST
Seiko Marine Master Spring Drive


----------



## Brian D.

*Citizen Eco Drive Diver's today.*


----------



## dalstott

A trio of slide rules

Excel-O-Graph vs Breitling vs Sinn


----------



## 04lund2025

Thurs 25 Jan 2007

Sandra - Bathys UV Quartz on Nylon strap
Stephen - Bathys Auto UV Ruthy dial on Sharkie strap


----------



## 04lund2025

Friday 26 Jan 2007:

Sandra - Bathys Silver Ti on Stingray strap
Stephen - UN MMD


----------



## Brian D.

*DW-9000 G-Shock for today.*


----------



## MSAINT

Chronoris b-)


----------



## AndyC

Doxa for Saturday.










Andy


----------



## GJ

''68 Speedy


----------



## allanvalle

I'm wearing the new arrival of course:-!


----------



## dalstott

Look alikes underneath, the bare facts.


----------



## GJ

And some more....


----------



## Brian D.

*Luminox for today.*


----------



## scamp007

Ok I'll join in too, it's Saturday and today, I'll be wearing this:










:-!


----------



## AndyC

Casio for Saturday afternoon.










Best regards
Andy


----------



## dalstott

Red and Black


----------



## popeye




----------



## allanvalle

Still got the new Pro Trek on


----------



## GJ




----------



## allanvalle

1/28/07 11:34am EST
Marine Master 600m SD, Fenix P1D-CE, Surefire G2 Nitrolon, and Surefire 9AN Commander. BTW the lil' one is the brightest.


----------



## dalstott

FYI. Interesting designs with kind of a family likeness? Both are light and strong and the Maserati was appropriately nick named "Birdcage"

Richard Mille RM012









Maserati Typo 61


----------



## Brian D.

*My new GL-7000 G-Shock for today.*


----------



## crimbocop

b-)


----------



## Andrés




----------



## Dean in Canuckistan

Away on business last week, wearing the searambler:










PRS-18A for today:


----------



## dalstott

Jules Jurgensen


----------



## AndyC

Starting the week with the Stowa.










Andy


----------



## GJ




----------



## Brian D.

*GL-7000 G-Shock again today.*


----------



## Dean in Canuckistan

For today, a rather nice watch with an impressive quartz movement (1/10 sec. chrono. (subdial at 2:00), quick set hours, etc.) that is (to my eyes) undeniably attractive.


----------



## Brian D.

*Going with my new GL-7000 G-Shock again today.*


----------



## allanvalle

1/30/07 12:43pm EST
MR-G 7100


----------



## dalstott

An Oris day.


----------



## JCKoLnturn

Breitling again.


----------



## Brian D.

*Starting the day off with a Citizen*









*Then switching to a GL-7000 G-Shock for work.*


----------



## dalstott

Some Yachting chronos.









Meanwhile back at the Grand Prix intense timing action in the pits


----------



## MSAINT

Wearing my Sinn Flieger today :-!


----------



## AndyC

Aristo on Nato Bond today.










Andy


----------



## ripper




----------



## NSG1Tausend

07 on a few straps


----------



## Dean in Canuckistan

Yesterday was a Franck Muller (crazy hours) replica. Not great, but it looks neat and I love the randomly set jumping hours. No photos, and I don't know that it deserves any. :-d

Today, it's the Indy


----------



## allanvalle

2/1/07 11:21am EST
Marine Master Spring Drive


----------



## NSG1Tausend

07 ginsler carbon fibre


----------



## dalstott

A stack of Omegas


----------



## roberev

Snow day!










Rob


----------



## Scott3670

Here's a new picture of my Kobold SS SEAL.


----------



## GJ

This one again..;-)


----------



## dalstott




----------



## AndyC

Going with this to start the wekend.










Andy


----------



## Cinq

Long time ago that I posted a few shots here but I'm back 




























Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Brian Johnson

Anonimo here.:-!


----------



## GJ




----------



## allanvalle

2/3/07 1:20am EST
Mr-G yesterday & today


----------



## NSG1Tausend

Tank commander -U1


----------



## 04lund2025

We decided to make one post for what we were wearing for the past week. We went on vacation to Hawaii to visit John Patterson of Bathys Hawaii Watch Co.

So here you go:

Saturday and Sunday 27/28 Jan 2007:

(top to bottom)
Sandra - Bathys UV Quartz 1st Gen
Stephen - Bathys Auto UV Ruthy dial on Sharkie strap
John (of Bathys Hawaii) - Bathys Auto Silver Ruthy (go figure!!!)

Not the best picture......was taken at the Lihue Airport right after we got off the plane!!!!










Monday 29 Jan 2007:

Sandra - Bathys UV Quartz 1st Gen
Stephen - Bathys Auto UV Ruthy dial on Sharkie strap

Pictures taken at Kauai Coffee.


















Tuesday 30 Jan 2007:

Sandra - Bathys UV Quartz 1st Gen
Stephen - Bathys Auto UV Ruthy dial on Sharkie strap

Pictures taken at Kamokila Hawaiian Village.



















Wednesday - Friday 31 Jan 2007 - 02 Feb 2007:

Sandra - Bathys UV Quartz 1st Gen
Stephen - Bathys Auto UV Ruthy dial on Sharkie strap

Picture taken in Hotel room (leis provided by John).










Saturday 03 Feb 2007:

Sandra - Bathys Auto "Stealth" Black dial on Sharkie strap
Stephen - UN MMD Brown dial


----------



## allanvalle

2/3/07 1:54pm EST

It's been quite some time since I had the Breitling on.


----------



## dalstott

From Germany, front and back.


----------



## Brian D.

*







GW-1500 G-Shock for today.*


----------



## 04lund2025

For the big Super Bowl Sunday 04 Feb 2007 here is what we are wearing:

Sandra - UN MMC
Stephen - Bathys Silver Ti on Stingray


----------



## dalstott

More German Chronographs.


----------



## MSAINT

Week end wear:



















and tomorrow:


----------



## Brian D.

*Bulova Marine Star for today.*


----------



## 04lund2025

Monday 05 Feb 2007:

Sandra - UN MMC
Stephen - Bathys Auto UV Ruthy dial on Sharkie strap


----------



## Dean in Canuckistan

Many watches since my last post.

Spent a few days with the Rado last week -- still waiting to upload photos of it, so no pics.

Saturday night, dinner party (Tag Heuer's photo, not mine -- I haven't a new photo of this one to add):










Doxa Pro today (Sunday was a lazy and watch free day):


----------



## Cinq

Test drive in a Volvo XC70 2.5 Turbo All Wheel Drive!










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## allanvalle

1/5/07 12:43pm EST
MR-G 7100 this frigid day (14 F or -10 C)


----------



## Micha

Stowa airman to work today - now I'm wearing my EcoZilla


----------



## GJ




----------



## dalstott




----------



## JonF




----------



## Brian D.

*G-2310 G-Shock.*


----------



## 04lund2025

Tuesday 06 Feb 2007:

Sandra - Bathys Auto "Stealth" Black dial on Sharkie strap
Stephen - Bathys Auto Silver Ruthy dial on Nylon strap


----------



## WNUT

Sporting the Vostok today :-! 








Dave


----------



## Dean in Canuckistan

Doxa a l'Orange


----------



## dalstott

Beware of the Jack Frankenheuer fakes that are on ebay.


----------



## allanvalle

1/6/07 12:46pm EST
ProTrek










This one is inbound from Japan


----------



## dalstott

BOO!


----------



## 04lund2025

Wed 07 Feb 2007:

We got about 7 inches of snow yesterday and it still is cold.

Sandra - Bathys Silver Ti on Stingray strap
Stephen - Bathys Auto "Stealth" Ruthy on Sharkie strap


----------



## GJ

My latest.....


----------



## dalstott

Nice Rolex GJ. I'll follow with a pic of mine and maybe we will get on a roll with Rolex pictures.

Rolex 6238 purchased new in 1968 for $219.30 including tax.


----------



## Cinq

Lofoten airport (Norway) in the background b-):










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## NSG1Tausend




----------



## JonF




----------



## 04lund2025

Thursday 08 Feb 2007:

Sandra - UN DTL
Stephen - Bathys Auto Silver Ruthy dial on Nylon strap


----------



## Brian D.

*MTG-900 G-Shock for today.*


----------



## Cinq

New strap! Hirsch Liberty:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Sjors

Today a Jam'in Colors G-5500MC that I got in yesterday. Very comfortable!










Cheers,

Sjors


----------



## GJ

Still my latest purchase..;-)


----------



## allanvalle

2/8/07 3:18pm EST
Went w/ my new vintage Seiko 6139 Pepsi chrono.


----------



## dalstott

Yum! 321 & 72 flavors


----------



## 04lund2025

Friday 09 Feb 2007:

Sandra - Bathys Silver Ti on Stingray
Stephen - UN Blue Surf


----------



## MSAINT

Alatnus with Unitas inside for this chilly Friday in Paris.


----------



## Timothy Patrick

_Ok, I'll play._

Limited Edition Mr-G Frogman









2 Brazilian and 2 Black Helios Frogmen









Casio DW 5600 c 1980's G-shock









Casio MTG-950 Black force









Seiko 1967 62mas 150m Diver...Seiko's first diver...extremely rare..this is unrestored









Seiko 6309 150m diver IWW'd with yellow superluminova 









Seiko 1974 6105 8110 150m diver IWW'd

















Seiko 1976 Brown Bullhead Chrono restored by Ken Setser

















Sinn 103 titanium ar









Sinn U2 with rubber strap









Sinn U2 with ss bracelet









Sinn UX

















Citizen Eco-drive tough PMT56-2731


----------



## Dean in Canuckistan

Doxa Pro. all week thus far. A change of pace today:


----------



## Brian D.

*GL-7000 G-Shock today.*


----------



## NSG1Tausend

Tonight


----------



## dalstott

Pobeda, Pobyeda, (victory). A cold war watch.

The name, the design and the characteristics of these watches were personally approved by Stalin himself.


----------



## Brian D.

*Pulsar chrono today.*


----------



## AndyC

Aristo Dakar for today.










Best regards
Andy


----------



## NSG1Tausend

Prodiver on UTS steel


----------



## roberev

Ball Engineer Master II Classic on factory strap (and factory bracelet in foreground, in desperate need of polishing):










Rob


----------



## 04lund2025

Saturday 10 Feb 2007:

Sandra - UN MMC
Stephen - Bathys Auto Silver Ruthy on Nylon strap


----------



## allanvalle

1/10/07 4:20pm EST
Vintage Seiko Chrono


----------



## NSG1Tausend




----------



## dalstott

Bell & Ross


----------



## allanvalle

1/10/07 11:20pm EST 
Had the 6139 on all day


----------



## GJ




----------



## Brian Johnson

Hasn't left my wrist since I got it.


----------



## NSG1Tausend

I see why Brian,|> very nice!
Regards
Robt


Brian Johnson said:


> Hasn't left my wrist since I got it.


----------



## NSG1Tausend




----------



## 04lund2025

Sunday 11 Feb 2007:

Sandra - Breitling SO
Stephen - UN MMD


----------



## AndyC

My Sunday choice.










Best regards
Andy


----------



## dalstott

Sinnday


----------



## JCKoLnturn

Breitling SuperOcean Steelfish on a Hirsch Liberty today.


----------



## Brian D.

*Citizen Eco Drive today.*


----------



## 04lund2025

Monday 12 Feb 2007:

Sandra - UN MMC
Stephen - Bathys Auto "Stealth" Ruthy on Sharkie strap


----------



## Dean in Canuckistan

Precista today.


----------



## Brian D.

*G-2110 G-Shock today.*


----------



## JCKoLnturn

SKX007


----------



## allanvalle

I switched to my new arrival this afternoon, a Citizen Sky Promaster.


----------



## dalstott

Aristo/Vollmer


----------



## 04lund2025

For this Snowy/Sleet Tuesday 13 Feb 2007........Sandra did not have to go to work since Wright-Patterson AFB is closed......I still have to work since I do from home.

Sandra - Bathys Auto "Stealth" Black on Sharkie strap
Stepnen - Bathys Auto Silver Ruthy on Nylon strap


----------



## allanvalle

1/13/07 11:49am EST
Citizen Sky Promaster


----------



## dalstott




----------



## NSG1Tausend




----------



## 04lund2025

Digging out of the snow and ice this Wednesday 14 Feb 2007:

Sandra - Bathys Auto "Stealth" Black dial on Sharkie strap
Stephen - Bathys Silver Ti on Stingray strap


----------



## NSG1Tausend




----------



## WNUT

Valentine's Day 2007...new Tauchmeister to go with my other Tauchmeister.

















Dave


----------



## Brian D.

*Citizen Eco Drive today.*


----------



## dalstott

A hoard of Heuers.


----------



## 04lund2025

Thursday 15 Feb 2007:

Sandra - Bathys Silver Ti on Stingray
Stephen - Bathys Auto UV Black dial on DiModell strap


----------



## ikagan

Today and everyday until i get another watch that is worthy of my wrist


----------



## GJ




----------



## dalstott

Hammies!


----------



## 04lund2025

Friday 16 Feb 2007:

Sandra - Bathys UV Quartz 1st gen on Nylon strap
Stephen - Bathys Auto UV Ruthy on Sharkie strap


----------



## dalstott

DJR


----------



## GJ




----------



## bestak

Citizen 1970 Automatic BullHead Chronograph


----------



## 04lund2025

Saturday 17 Feb 2007 - In Columbus last night and today to watch Sandra's Minn State Univ - Makato women's Hockey team play OSU. They lost last night in over time 4-3. What a game.....they play again today a 4 pm. So here is what we are wearing for Saturday.

Sandra - Bathys UV Quartz 1st gen on Nylon strap
Stephen - Bathys Auto UV Ruthy on Sharkie strap


----------



## GJ

Hopefully I can pick up this one @ my watchmaker tomorrow.
Bring her home after service..




























Pictures made by my watchmaker


----------



## Brian D.

*Going to be an Eco Drive day.*


----------



## WNUT

Saturday Feb 17 - Wearing my new Junkers F13 :-! 
Love the onion crown, and the nice band was long enough for me!








Dave


----------



## NSG1Tausend




----------



## allanvalle

2/17/07 5:26pm EST
Seiko Flightmaster Auto on new alligator strap


----------



## MSAINT

my Speedy Pro! b-)


----------



## dalstott

LeJour, France


----------



## dalstott

GJ said:


> Hopefully I can pick up this one @ my watchmaker tomorrow.
> Bring her home after service..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures made by my watchmaker


GJ,
I love the older Seamasters. I have tried several bands and like the navy blue best ( at least for now).


----------



## NSG1Tausend




----------



## GJ

dalstott said:


> GJ,
> I love the older Seamasters. I have tried several bands and like the navy blue best ( at least for now).


Great combo...:-! :-! :-! 
These vintage baby's getting pretty high in value..b-)


----------



## WNUT

Now Sunday 18th - still with the F13  








Dave


----------



## NSG1Tausend

*RASMUS*


----------



## 04lund2025

Sunday 18 Feb 2007:

Sandra - Breitling SO
Stephen - Bathys Auto Silver Ruthy on Nylon strap


----------



## Brian D.

*Another Eco Drive day.*


----------



## dalstott

A different shape.


----------



## GJ




----------



## 04lund2025

Monday 19 Feb 2007:
Sandra - UN MMC
Stephen - UN MMD (Brown dial)


----------



## bestak

Citizen 1970 Automatic BullHead Chronograph


----------



## Sjors

I took my G-5500MC-5JR for a ride today on my bike. I strapped it on my sleeve so it could get some daylight too (wan off the road it's easier to read than under my sleeve:-D










Cheers,

Sjors


----------



## allanvalle

1/19/07 5:42pm EST
Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Chrono


----------



## dalstott

Epos: Electronic Point Of Sale, a form of narrative literature, British loudpseaker, or a watch.


----------



## 04lund2025

Tuesday 20 Feb 2007:

Sandra - Bathys Silver Ti on Stingray strap
Stephen - Bathys Auto UV Ruhty on DiModell strap


----------



## WNUT

MSAINT said:


> my Speedy Pro! b-)


Excellent Photo! :gold 
Keep em coming!
Dave


----------



## WNUT

Can't seem to be able to take the Junkers off :roll: 








Dave


----------



## MSAINT

Thanks WNUT!

I'm wearing this one today:


----------



## MSAINT

They go by pair now b-)


----------



## Brian D.

*Citizen Pro Diver's today.*


----------



## NSG1Tausend

AM









PM


----------



## bestak

Citizen Automatic Chronograph


----------



## dalstott

Raketa (rocket)


----------



## 04lund2025

Wednesday 21 Feb 2007:

Sandra - Bathys Auto "Stealth" Black dial on Sharkie
Stephen - UN Blue Surf


----------



## bestak

Citizen Automatic Chronograph


----------



## Brian D.

*G-7301 G-Shock today.*


----------



## GJ




----------



## Cinq

Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## 04lund2025

When Sandra got home from work she had waiting for her a Bathys Auto "Stealth" Ruthy for her.

So now she is wear it on a Sharkie strap.


----------



## NSG1Tausend

Very Nice Sandra, very nice!|>
Regards
Robt


04lund2025 said:


> When Sandra got home from work she had waiting for her a Bathys Auto "Stealth" Ruthy for her.
> 
> So now she is wear it on a Sharkie strap.


----------



## NSG1Tausend

And so then I will tell you the PVD is wearing so fine today, 
.......................thanks Stephen|>
Regards
Robt


----------



## dalstott




----------



## WNUT

2-21-07 PM - wearing newest aquisition:








Dave


----------



## GJ




----------



## 04lund2025

Thursday 22 Feb 2007:

Sandra - Bathys Auto "Stealth" Ruthy on Sharkie Strap
Stephen - Bathys Auto Silver Ruthy on Nylon strap


----------



## allanvalle

1/22/07 1:19pm EST
Digi-Ana today


----------



## dalstott




----------



## GJ




----------



## Sjors

I started the day with my I.C.E.R.C. 1997 Gulfman. I'll think it will stay around my wrist for a while;-)










Cheers,

Sjors


----------



## 04lund2025

Friday 23 Feb 2007:

Sandra - Bathys Auto "Stealth" Ruthy dial on Liberty strap
Stephen - Bathys Auto Silver Black dial on Buffalo strap


----------



## bestak

Sandoz Military Automatic NOS


----------



## Brian D.

*New Citizen Auto Pepsi Diver today.*


----------



## dalstott




----------



## Brian D.

*Citizen Auto Pepsi Diver.*


----------



## 04lund2025

Saturday 24 Feb 2007:

Sandra - Bathys Auto "Stealth" Ruthy dial on Liberty strap
Stepnen - Bathys Auto UV Black dial on DiModell strap


----------



## AndyC

This one for tomorrow.










Best regards
Andy


----------



## mjbryant

This just returned from BUSA - - -:-!


----------



## dalstott




----------



## john wilson

John Wilson.


----------



## allanvalle

1/24/07 10:41pm EST
I had the 600m on the left on all day and switched over to the GS


----------



## g-banger




----------



## Brian D.

*G-2310 G-Shock for digging out from the blizzard here <| .*


----------



## 04lund2025

Sunday 25 Feb 2007:

Sandra - Bathys UV Quartz 1st gen on Nylon strap
Stephen - Bathys Auto UV Ruthy on Sharkie strap


----------



## NSG1Tausend




----------



## WNUT

2/25/07
Wearing the Zeno Limited Ed Flieger today :-! 
















Dave


----------



## Brian D.

*Wore the G-2310 for plowing.*









*Then switched over to my Citizen Auto Diver.*


----------



## dalstott




----------



## 04lund2025

Monday 26 Feb 2007:

Sandra - UN MMC
Stephen - Bathys Auto "Stealth" Black dial on Buffalo strap


----------



## NSG1Tausend




----------



## dalstott




----------



## GJ




----------



## 04lund2025

Tuesday 27 Feb 2007:

Sandra - Bathys Auto UV Ruthy dial on Sharkie strap
Stephen - Bathys Auto Silver Black dial on Buffalo strap


----------



## NSG1Tausend

UTS on strap


----------



## Dean in Canuckistan

Today it's the recently arrived SKX007.


----------



## dalstott




----------



## WNUT

2/27/07 Tuesday
New strap for the Zeno  








Dave


----------



## Chris B.

Perhaps my favorite right now....


----------



## 04lund2025

Wednesday 28 Feb 2007:

Sandra - Bathys Auto "Stealth" Black dial on Sharkie strap
Stephen - Bathys Auto UV Black dial on Dimodell strap


----------



## Dean in Canuckistan

Dinner with bigwigs today so...


----------



## dalstott

It seems these Richeville models had gold bezels, in this case white gold over SS. The picture shows the subtle color differences between the white SS case and the faintly yellow bezel. This is hard to see with the naked eye and must relate to the photo lighting.


----------



## NSG1Tausend

Am afternoon and now.........:-d


----------



## Brian D.

*Got home from wotk early so I switched to my Citizen Auto diver.*


----------



## 04lund2025

Thursday 01 Mar 2007

Sandra - Breitling SO
Stephen - Breitling SOS


----------



## Dean in Canuckistan

A very poor cell phone picture on the way back to the office today










A better photo:


----------



## Brian D.

*Eco Drive Pro Diver's today.*


----------



## dalstott




----------



## NSG1Tausend




----------



## 04lund2025

Friday 02 Mar 2007:

Sandra - Bathys Auto UV Ruthy on Sharkie
Stephen - UN Blue Surf


----------



## ripper




----------



## Dean in Canuckistan

Holding station - probably for the next few days


----------



## MSAINT

Sinn 157


----------



## Brian D.

*MTG-900 G-Shock today.*


----------



## dalstott




----------



## john wilson

John Wilson.


----------



## WNUT

Nice picture, John |> :-! |> 
Wearing the RLT Single-Hand this evening...








Dave


----------



## GJ




----------



## 04lund2025

Saturday 03 Mar 2007:

Sandra - Bathys Auto UV Ruthy on Sharkie
Stephen - UN MMD Brown dial


----------



## Brian D.

*New Kronos Mission Timer today.*









Seller's pic (watchesu571)


----------



## NSG1Tausend




----------



## dalstott




----------



## 04lund2025

Sunday 04 Mar 2007:

Sandra - Bathys Auto "Stealth" Ruthy on Liberty strap
Stephen - Bathys Auto Silver Ruthy on Nylon strap


----------



## NSG1Tausend

Ginlser wax untreated


----------



## WNUT

For Sunday, March 4th back to one of my favorites! Junkers F13








Dave


----------



## GJ

Wow...already 900 entries....here is post number 901..;-)










Lets go too 1000


----------



## dalstott




----------



## 04lund2025

Monday 05 Mar 2007:

Sandra - Bathys Silver Ti on Stingray
Stephen - Bathys Auto UV Black dial on DiModell strap


----------



## WNUT

This thread should be printed and bound into book form!
Zeno LE AS1130 today -








Dave


----------



## Dean in Canuckistan

Other than a short stint Saturday night with the PRS-18A, I've been sticking with the B&M


----------



## Brian D.

*Kronos Mission Timer today.*


----------



## Cinq

Wrist shot from today:










Oh, here is a little modified one:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## dalstott

CS today


----------



## 04lund2025

Tuesday 06 Mar 2007:

Sandra - Bathys Auto "Stealth" Black Dial on Sharkie strap
Stephen - Bathys Auto Silver Ruthy on Nylon strap


----------



## Sjors

Sometimes I forget to wear great models, like this basic GW-200-2. Well, this morning I thought it was about time to strap it on:










Cheers,

Sjors


----------



## Cinq

This morning, the B-1:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## stockae92

dalstott said:


> Swatch Automatic Black Circles


i have this one as well, i can't believe it's mentioned here on WUS


----------



## mjbryant

& here is what I strapped onto my wrist today...


----------



## dalstott

Try the catapult first then send in the watch!


----------



## Brian D.

*Citizen Auto today.*


----------



## Cinq

Blue dial B-1 and Hirsch Liberty:










Unfortunately, this setup doesn't allow me to use the UTC module :-(

Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## 04lund2025

Wed 07 Mar 2007:

Sandra - UN Maxi Marine Chronometer
Stephen - Bathys Auto "Stealth" Ruthy on Sharkie strap


----------



## mjbryant

Wearing this one today, 07 March 2007...


----------



## GJ

105.003


----------



## dalstott

Omega sounds good for me too today.


----------



## 04lund2025

Thursday 08 Mar 2007:

Sandra - Bathys Auto UV Ruthy dial on Sharkie strap
Stephen - UN Blue Surf


----------



## WNUT

My Sturmanskie SS-18 on thursday 8th, 2007








Dave


----------



## Brian D.

*Citizen Auto with new Rhino strap on it.*


----------



## labenge

I've always wanted to post on this thread. But first I had to buy a decent watch. Here's my recently purchased first mechanical watch - a Nomos Tangente Date.










Lynn


----------



## WNUT

Brian D. said:


> *Citizen Auto with new Rhino strap on it.*


Nice looking diver, Brian! :-! And the new strap really makes it look special :gold 
Dave


----------



## Brian D.

WNUT said:


> Nice looking diver, Brian! :-! And the new strap really makes it look special :gold
> Dave


*Thanks Dave ;-) . The original strap fit good but the poly straps tend to kind of irritate my skin after wearing them for a while :-( . It as the same with the strap that came with my other Citizen diver and my Luminox, so I switched them out for a nylon on both of them. *


----------



## WNUT

labenge said:


> I've always wanted to post on this thread. But first I had to buy a decent watch. Here's my recently purchased first mechanical watch - a Nomos Tangente Date.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lynn


Well, you certainly got yourself a "decent" watch there!!! :-! 
Hope to see a lot more posts from you in the future  
Dave


----------



## dalstott

From Alpha










To Omega


----------



## NSG1Tausend




----------



## WNUT

3hospitals said:


> That is one STRANGE picture :-d But I like it :-! It sure is different - which is good :gold
> Dave


----------



## Brian D.

*GL-7000 G-Shock for today.*


----------



## 04lund2025

Friday 09 Mar 2007:

Sandra - Bathys Auto "Stealth" Ruthy dial on Liberty strap
Stephen - UN Maxi Marine Diver Brown Dial


----------



## Dean in Canuckistan

My test of my ability to actually wear just one watch and not swap between the many beauties on my drawer for a couple weeks is going well (up to two weeks now, not counting the small 18A stint for watch safety reasons - dings during a game of Air Hockey played well and truly drunk are not something to risk with a nice watch IMO). Yup, I'm still wearing the Capeland S 41mm. This said, a trip overseas is coming up soon so it may be time for a swap soon since my finer watches don't usually travel with me :think:


----------



## NSG1Tausend




----------



## Sjors

I started the day with my basic Frogman:



















After a lot of colorfull adventures I later changed it for my Men In Black 1 Mudman (in sheep clothes, it has not the original band and bezel).

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y248/G_Sjors/******.jpg

Cheers,

Sjors


----------



## dalstott




----------



## NSG1Tausend

RASMUS tongiht!


----------



## Brian D.

*Luminox Navy Seals today.*


----------



## Cinq

Navitimer time today!










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## 04lund2025

Saturday 10 Mar 2007:

Sandra - Bathys Auto "Stealth" Balck dial on Shakie strap
Stephen - Bathys Auto Silver Ruthy on Nylon strap


----------



## WNUT

For Saturday, 3-10 - SS18








Dave


----------



## NSG1Tausend




----------



## dalstott




----------



## 04lund2025

Sunday 11 Mar 2007:

Sandra - Bathys UN Maxi Marine Chronometer
Stephen - Bathys Auto UV Ruthy on Sharkie strap


----------



## bestak

Seiko SNKE03


----------



## Brian D.

*Eco Drive today.*


----------



## GJ




----------



## WNUT

Sunday 11th - Hamilton Khaki Auto - ETA 2824








Dave


----------



## dalstott




----------



## NSG1Tausend




----------



## NEG




----------



## 04lund2025

Monday 12 Mar 2007:

Sandra - Bathys Auto "Stealth" Black dial on Sharkie strap
Stephen - Bathys UV 1st gen Quartz


----------



## g-banger

Here is my new addition:


----------



## Brian D.

*Eco Drive 300m today.*


----------



## Cinq

Navitimer:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## dalstott




----------



## 04lund2025

Tuesday 13 Mar 2007:

Sandra - Bathys Auto UV Ruthy dial on Sharkie strap
Stephen - Bathys Auto Silver Ruthy on Nylon strap


----------



## dalstott




----------



## WNUT

Tuesday 13th - what's left of it anyway. Strapped the Zeno on  








Dave


----------



## Brian D.

*Kronos Mission Timer today.*


----------



## 04lund2025

Wednesday 14 Mar 2007:

Sandra - Bathys Silver Quartz 1st gen on Sharkie strap
Stephen - Bathys Auto UV Black dial on DiModell strap


----------



## GJ




----------



## mjbryant

Just got this for my wrist:


----------



## WNUT

The Buran







Dave


----------



## dalstott




----------



## 04lund2025

Thursday 15 Mar 2007:

Sandra - Bathys Auto "Stealth" Ruthy dial on Liberty strap
Stephen - UN Blue Surf


----------



## Brian D.

*G-7301B G-shock for today.*


----------



## dalstott




----------



## Dean in Canuckistan

My self-test is still going strong, save for a bit of PRS-18 time on the weekend while moving furniture.


----------



## NSG1Tausend

Rasmus today
Regards
Robt


----------



## Brian D.

*Citizen auto today.*


----------



## 04lund2025

Friday 16 Mar 2007:

Sandra - UN Maxi Marine Chronometer
Stephen - Bathys Auto UV Ruthy on Sharkie strap


----------



## Sjors

Today I'm wearing my DW-6900H-9 Taxidriver to complete my Nike Livestrong "Col de Tourmalet" T-Shirt.





















Cheers,

Sjors


----------



## NEG




----------



## Searambler

Took this Doxa Sub600 Divingstar pic a couple days ago on the shore of Lake Michigan. Temperature was in the 50's!

Paul


----------



## Dean in Canuckistan

I have failed in my endeavour - I couldn't resist a swap today.


----------



## NSG1Tausend

UTS 1000 M


----------



## WNUT

Bernhardt Instruments Corsair








Dave


----------



## Cinq

New arrival!










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## dalstott




----------



## Brian D.

*GW-1500 G-Shock for today.*


----------



## 04lund2025

Saturday 17 Mar 2007:

Sandra - Bathys Silver Ti Quartz on Stingray
Stephen - Bathys Auto Silver Ruthy on Nylon strap


----------



## Onkel C

Brand Spanking New Dievas Mesopelagic MKII for you viewing pleasure: 









Greetings from Bonn,

Christian


----------



## JonF

This is such a beautiful watch... perhaps my favourite on this forum!



dalstott said:


>


----------



## JonF

Still wearing this Gemini daily...


----------



## GJ




----------



## dalstott

JonF said:


> This is such a beautiful watch... perhaps my favourite on this forum!


Thanks Jon,

Here is a shot with more of the background having auction prices of a variety of related chronos. To me the two tone types are a little busy, but beauty is always in the eye of the beholder.

David


----------



## 04lund2025

Sunday 18 Mar 2007:

Sandra - Bathys UV Quartz 1st gen on Nylon strap
Stephen - UN Maxi Marine Diver Brown dial


----------



## GJ




----------



## Cinq

Still enjoying this beauty:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## dalstott




----------



## GJ

Awesome watch...:-!










I'll join you..;-)


----------



## Brian D.

*Strarting off with a Citizen chrono*









*Then switching over to a DW-6900 for the rest of a lazy afternoon.*


----------



## roberev

Ball Trainmaster 60 Seconds:


----------



## GJ

Non date diver for me today..;-)


----------



## 04lund2025

Monday 19 Mar 2007:

Sandra - Bathys Silver Quartz 1st gen on Sharkie strap
Stephen - Bathys Auto UV Black dial on DiModell Strap


----------



## Cinq

First shot in the car this morning:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## NEG




----------



## Cinq

Borrowed the car from my collegue so I mad a Yogi shot!










Alfa GT, for those who are interested 

Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Sjors

*1001 (1000th Reply ;-)*

Today a special watch. It's the MTG-520 with maroon dial. Smaller than most of my G's, but very accurate and nice looking. I had to look hard to find this one (the blue version was available in bulk in the US).











Cheers,

Sjors


----------



## GJ

1000 posts.....










Thanks guys for making this happen...:-! :-! :-!

This one for me today..;-)


----------



## dalstott




----------



## Onkel C

ze new kid on ze block


----------



## 04lund2025

Tuesday 20 Mar 2007:

Sandra - UN Maxi Marine Chronometer
Stephen - Bathys Auto "Stealth" Ruthy dial on Sharkie Strap


----------



## Seawolf69

:-d


----------



## ripper




----------



## Brian D.

*Eco Drive today.*


----------



## dalstott




----------



## NEG




----------



## Brian D.

*Luminox today.*


----------



## 04lund2025

Wednesday 21 Mar 2007:

Sandra - Bathys Auto "Stealth" Ruthy dial on Liberty Strap
Stephen - Bathys Silver Ti Quartz on Stingray Strap


----------



## Cinq

Let's try to get another 1000 posts!










Kind regard,

Cinq


----------



## dalstott




----------



## 04lund2025

Thursday 22 Mar 2007:

Sandra - Bathys Auto UV Ruthy dial on Sharkie Strap
Stephen - Bathys Silver Quartz 1st gen on Carbon Fiber Strap


----------



## Cinq

It was time for the B-1 today:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## NEG




----------



## roberev

Sinn UX on Hirsch Leonardo Principe


----------



## Brian D.

*G-2310 G-Shock today.*


----------



## Sjors

DW-002 Rolling Stones today. Very nice EL backlight. A good occation to test out my new Macro lens...



















Cheers,

Sjors


----------



## dalstott




----------



## NSG1Tausend

Ocean *7 *tonight


----------



## Brian D.

*Starting the weekend off with a G-2300 G-Shock.*


----------



## 04lund2025

Friday 23 Mar 2007:

Sandra - Bathys Silver Ti Quartz on Stingray Strap
Stephen - Breitling SuperOcean Steelfish X-Plus


----------



## NEG




----------



## Cinq

*St. Exup and Playstation 3!*

Sorry for the bad picture but the batteries in the camera died so this is all I have...










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## dalstott




----------



## Cinq

*Navitimer on Hirsch*










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## NSG1Tausend

Ocean 7 Anniversary!


----------



## dalstott




----------



## AndyC

It's the Doxa today.










Best regards
Andy


----------



## GJ




----------



## ripper




----------



## Cinq

*Summertime in Europe!*

Hi there,

Here is a wrist shot of the easiest watch to correct for summertime: only the top half of it needed adjustment and even that's very easy!










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Dean in Canuckistan

A shot of this past week's travel essentials (minus the laptop) on my flight from the caribbean (sadly, all work and no play):


----------



## NSG1Tausend

RASMUS today


----------



## Brian D.

*Kronos PVD Mission Timer today.*


----------



## dalstott




----------



## Brian D.

*Kronos Mission Timer today.*


----------



## 04lund2025

Monday 26 Mar 2007:

Sandra - UN San Marco
Stephen - Bathys Auto UV Ruthy dial on Sharkie strap


----------



## Cinq

St Exupery Yogi shot in the V50:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Dean in Canuckistan

A nice 1/10 sec quartz chrono today, in a very sharp fashion case.


----------



## crimbocop

DW-6600 today!


----------



## dalstott




----------



## NSG1Tausend

Am








PM


----------



## Brian D.

*DW-9000 G-Shock for today.*


----------



## 04lund2025

Tuesday 27 Mar 2007:

Sandra - Breitling SuperOcean (In honor of her Lady Vols)
Stephen - Bathys Auto Silver Ruthy dial on Nylon strap


----------



## NEG

*







*


----------



## NSG1Tausend

Today titanium all 18mm and 2000M


----------



## dalstott




----------



## Brian D.

*Citizen auto today.*


----------



## Cinq

Navitimer back on the bracelet:









Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## 04lund2025

Wednesday 28 Mar 2007:

Sandra - Bathys Silver Ti Quartz on Stingray strap
Stephen - Bathys Auto UV Black dial on DiModell strap


----------



## Dean in Canuckistan

Rado DiaStar original with black dial yesterday - sorry, no pics.

Today, it's Doxa time


----------



## dalstott




----------



## NSG1Tausend

*Orange* is beautiful!


----------



## Cinq

Still wearing the Navitimer :-!









Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## 04lund2025

Thursday 29 Mar 2007:

Sandra - Bathys Auto "Stealth" Ruthy dial on Liberty strap
Stephen - UN Maxi Marine Diver Brown dial


----------



## roberev

Still my favorite watch:

Ball Engineer Master II Classic


----------



## ripper




----------



## NSG1Tausend

Orange Pro today


----------



## dalstott




----------



## Brian D.

*MTG-900 G-Shock for today.*


----------



## BruceS

Casio DW-6900


----------



## Cinq

St. Exupéry today:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## 04lund2025

Friday 30 Mar 2007:

Sandra - UN Maxi Marine Chronometer 
Stephen - UN Maxi Marine Diver Blue Surf


----------



## Dean in Canuckistan

Orange today (how I've missed her these past few weeks):


----------



## GJ

This vintage baby arrived last Tuesday...:-! :-!


----------



## NSG1Tausend

SAR


----------



## dalstott




----------



## Brian D.

*Kronos Mission Timer today.*


----------



## Cinq

St. Exupery again today :-!










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## dalstott

SINN City #1


----------



## Jonmurgie

As this weekend is the 20th Anniversary of RLT Watches in England it seems appropriate to be wearing this RLT20:


----------



## bestak




----------



## NSG1Tausend




----------



## Stanford

I finally got round to taking a wrist shot - and this is what's on it, today


----------



## GJ

Vintage Omega Geneve for me on this sunny Sunday..:-!


----------



## Cinq

A sunny day today! I don't know which one will stay on for the rest of the day...



















Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## NSG1Tausend




----------



## GeoffD

A little sunshine on my wrist for a sunny day


----------



## WNUT

For today - Sunday April 1st - my new Tool Watch








:-d Dave :-d


----------



## dalstott




----------



## Cinq

Decided to give the neglected B-1 some wrist time :-!










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## 04lund2025

Monday 02 Apr 2007:

Sandra - Bathys Silver Quartz 1st gen on Sharkie strap 
Stephen - Bathys UV Quartz 1st gen


----------



## Brian D.

*Eco Drive Diver's 300M today.*


----------



## Cinq

Full moon and no clouds. Who needs a moonphase on the watch? Not me :-d










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## NEG




----------



## dalstott




----------



## Cinq

Waiting for the trains to pass:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Brian D.

*Casio Pro Trek PRG-50.*


----------



## 04lund2025

Tuesday 03 Apr 2007:

Sandra - UN San Marco 
Stephen - Bathys Silver Quartz 1st gen


----------



## dalstott




----------



## NSG1Tausend




----------



## roberev

Sinn 903 today:










Rob


----------



## Cinq

St. Exupery at the office:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## 04lund2025

Wednesday 04 Apr 2007:

Sandra - Breitling SuperOcean (in honor of the NCAA Ladies Div 1 champs UT Lady Vols) 
Stephen - Bathys Silver Ti Quartz on Stringray strap


----------



## GJ

b-) b-) b-)


----------



## dalstott




----------



## Cinq

Navitimer today :-!










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Brian D.

*GL-7000 G-Shock for today.*


----------



## 04lund2025

Thursday 05 Apr 2007:

Sandra - Bathys Silver Ti Quartz on Stringray strap 
Stephen - Ulysse Nardin N Maxi Marine Diver Brown Dial


----------



## dalstott




----------



## NSG1Tausend

am










pm Ocean 7


----------



## Brian D.

*GL-7000 G-Shock for today.*


----------



## Cinq

Anybody who knows what airport this is?










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## 04lund2025

Friday 06 Apr 2007:

Sandra - Bathys UV Quartz 1st gen on Nylon strap 
Stephen - Bathys Auto Silver Ruthy dial on Nylon strap


----------



## WNUT

April 6th 2007
RLT13 
























Dave


----------



## NSG1Tausend

Carlos Coste today
Regards
robt


----------



## dalstott

One good Oris deserves another.


----------



## roberev

...and another:









(Photo credit: Tony Duranio (who just sold the watch to me))


----------



## Brian D.

*Kronos Mission Timer today.*


----------



## 04lund2025

Saturday 07 Apr 2007:

Sandra - Ulysee Nardin San Marco 
Stephen - Ulysee Nardin Maxi Marine Diver Blue Surf #311


----------



## Cinq

I lend my B-1 to the youngest member of the family:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## NSG1Tausend

Ocean 7 LM-1 today


----------



## dalstott

Epos Triad/Tri Compax - Automatic Chrono, Triple Date, Moonphase


----------



## Brian D.

*Eco Drive today. Happy Easter everyone  .*


----------



## NEG




----------



## BruceS

Precista PRS-18Q on Easter Sunday


----------



## NSG1Tausend

750 T Pro this am


----------



## 04lund2025

Sunday 08 Apr 2007:

Sandra - Bathys Silver Quartz 1st gen on Sharkie strap 
Stephen - Casio Pathfinder


----------



## dalstott




----------



## NEG

Just had to flip over to this:


----------



## 04lund2025

Monday 09 Apr 2007:

Sandra - Ulysse Nardin Maxi Marine Chronometer 
Stephen - Bathys Auto UV Ruthy Dial on Sharkie strap


----------



## dalstott




----------



## NSG1Tausend

Tonight


----------



## 04lund2025

Tuesday 10 Apr 2007:

Sandra - Ulysse Nardin San Marco 
Stephen - Bathys Auto "Stealth" Ruthy Dial on Sharkie strap


----------



## Dean in Canuckistan

Been a while since my last update.

Last week:










The long weekend and today:


----------



## NEG




----------



## dalstott




----------



## Brian D.

*DW-9000 G-Shock today.*


----------



## Cinq

Didn't have time for a wristshot todat but I hadn't posted this one overhere and I am wearing this today so I don't feel too bad about it 










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## thorick

Today:
Zeno XL Double 24

Just got it yesterday.. whoop !
I had a favorite pocket watch as a kid,
now I'm a big kid with a pocket watch on my wrist


----------



## 04lund2025

Wednesday 11 Apr 2007:

Sandra - Bathys Auto UV Ruthy Dial on Sharkie strap
Stephen - Bathys Auto Silver Ruthy Dial on Nylon strap


----------



## dalstott




----------



## Micha

Sinn 144 GMT Cargo b-)


----------



## NSG1Tausend

am









pm


----------



## 04lund2025

Thursday 12 Apr 2007:

Sandra - Bathys Auto Black Ruthy Dial on Liberty strap
Stephen - Breitling SuperOcean Steelfish X-Plus


----------



## Brian D.

*GW-500 G-Shock for today.*


----------



## thorick

Raketa Yellow 24Hr w/Russian Cities today


----------



## dalstott

Cars and chronos #1


----------



## NSG1Tausend

today









tonight


----------



## Brian D.

*DW-9000 G-Shock for today.*


----------



## Cinq

Navitimer on Hirsch Liberty:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## dalstott

Cars and chronos #2


----------



## NSG1Tausend

Carlos Coste today|>
Regards
Robt


----------



## Brian D.

*Citizen auto today.*


----------



## Cinq

B-1 back on bracelet again :-!










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## dalstott

Cars and chronos #3


----------



## 04lund2025

Saturday 14 Apr 2007:

Sandra - Ulysse Nardin Maxi Marine Chronometer
Stephen - Ulysse Nardin Maxi Marine Diver Brown dial


----------



## Brian D.

*GW-1500 G-Shock for today.*


----------



## dalstott

Cars and chronos #4


----------



## thorick

Sturmanskie World Traveler 24 hr...


----------



## Brian D.

*Luminox on new (used) Rhino.*


----------



## 04lund2025

Monday 16 Apr 2007:

Sandra - Ulysse Nardin Maxi Marine Chronometer
Stephen - Bathys Silver Ti Quartz on Stingray strap


----------



## tomtom

My first time playing this game.. fairly poor picture but I couldn't be happier with the subject matter which is a new acquisition!


----------



## Brian D.

*Sporting the new DW-9052 that came in the mail Saturday.*


----------



## dalstott

Cars and chronos #5


----------



## GJ




----------



## Cinq

I started with the B-1 but ended with the Navitimer today:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## 04lund2025

Tuesday 17 Apr 2007:

Sandra - Breitling SuperOcean
Stephen - Bathys Auto "Stealth" Ruthy dial on Sharkie strap


----------



## Cinq

IWC St. Exupery:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Brian D.

*Mission Timer on new (used) 4 ring NATO.*


----------



## dalstott

Cars and chronos #6


----------



## Cinq

B-1 today:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## dalstott

Cars and chronos #7


----------



## Brian D.

*Citizen auto today.*


----------



## Cinq

B-1 again, check the chrono time! I was hoping for 78 hundreth but was 6 hundreth off :-(










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## dalstott

Cars and chronos #8


----------



## Brian D.

*MTG-900 G-Shock for today.*


----------



## dalstott




----------



## Cinq

One day late, had no time to post yesterday :-(










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## AndyC

Today its my new Casio 1300T.










Best regards
Andy


----------



## dalstott




----------



## WNUT

Poljot Aviator this morning.....ALBA this afternoon. 4-21-07








Dave


----------



## Don Indiano

Chronomat today, and all the coming week (being abroad)









Nice to see this thread growing and growing 
Cheers, Don


----------



## Cinq

IWC St Ex with the Vijzelgracht in Amsterdam in the background:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## dalstott




----------



## Brian D.

*G-2310 G-Shock for mowing the lawn and doing some yard work today.*


----------



## dalstott




----------



## g-banger

Received this today!! Gonna stay on there for a while


----------



## Cinq

Navitimer with some art in the background...










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## dalstott




----------



## Verner

Today I'll mostly be wearing my Emergency Mission........



















Best wishes,

Verner


----------



## crimbocop

Stylish cop today!..... b-)


----------



## Brian D.

*Eco Drive today.*


----------



## Cinq

Navitimer on tan Hirsch Liberty:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## mjbryant




----------



## dalstott




----------



## Cinq

St Ex today:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## dalstott




----------



## Brian D.

*DW-9052 on this rather crappy day <| .







*


----------



## crimbocop

MTG-910, Mission Impossible, today


----------



## dalstott

The sun is shining so now I'll know what time it is.


----------



## Brian D.

*DW-9052 G-Shock on this gloomy day.*


----------



## thorick

I'm probably just a newb.. but, is that a timekeeper ? if so, how does one read the time from it ?



dalstott said:


> The sun is shining so now I'll know what time it is.


----------



## GJ




----------



## Brian D.

*Luminox today.*


----------



## dalstott




----------



## Cinq

thorick said:


> I'm probably just a newb.. but, is that a timekeeper ? if so, how does one read the time from it ?


Hi Thorick,

On the outside, there is a scale with the months. You align the hole with the current month, let the thing hang by its wire and let the sun shine through the hole. It will hit a scale on the inside displaying the hours.

I have a similar device but in a 'old look'. If there is enough sun I will try to make it my 'wrist shot' for tomorrow.

Don't expect too precise readings however...

Today however, I was wearing the Navitimer:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## thorick

Cinq said:


> Hi Thorick,
> 
> On the outside, there is a scale with the months. You align the hole with the current month, let the thing hang by its wire and let the sun shine through the hole. It will hit a scale on the inside displaying the hours.
> 
> I have a similar device but in a 'old look'. If there is enough sun I will try to make it my 'wrist shot' for tomorrow.
> 
> Don't expect too precise readings however...
> 
> Today however, I was wearing the Navitimer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Cinq


Thanks for explaining how to use the 'Ring'. What a great idea.. kind of like having a portable Stonehenge that reads the time instead of the season


----------



## GJ




----------



## Cinq

As promised to thorick yesterday here are two pictures of the solar thing. As you can see, it seems calibrated to UTC:



















Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## bestak




----------



## GJ




----------



## dalstott




----------



## thorick

Great device ! Inverse of a Sundial I suppose.. instead of the shadow position, look for the light position. Great photo of the technologically advanced next to the technologically simple 



Cinq said:


> As promised to thorick yesterday here are two pictures of the solar thing. As you can see, it seems calibrated to UTC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Cinq


----------



## Cinq

Strap swap 



















Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## dalstott




----------



## GJ




----------



## dalstott




----------



## Jonmurgie

Today is the Seiko 6139-6005 in desperate need of a new crystal!


----------



## Cinq

St Exupery in a traffic jam near Schiphol Airport:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Cinq

Still wearing the St Exupery:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Brian D.

*Mission Timer on new Rhino.*


----------



## dalstott




----------



## Cinq

B-1 wrist shot with Zurich Airport in the backgound:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## dalstott

Yantar Mantar


----------



## Brian D.

*Luminox today.*


----------



## Cinq

Navitimer:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## dalstott




----------



## WNUT

friday may 4th - New-ish Altanus








Dave


----------



## thorick

The scene in Downtown Berkeley today w/Zeno D24..


----------



## Cinq

May 5th, Liberation day in the Netherlands. Wearing my St Ex:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## dalstott




----------



## thorick

Time for a drink, with the Komandirskie 'staff of life' that arrived today...


----------



## Brian D.

*Mission Timer today.*


----------



## dalstott




----------



## ripper




----------



## davey vermaak

My wristything!


----------



## Cinq

*A rather peculiar wrist shot *

Hi there,

As some of you know, my B-1 is my 'beater watch' that I wear when I don't dare to wear a automatic. Today, I didn't even want to submit my B-1 to the job I had to do and here is why:










When the paint dried, I did put on the B-1 and took this shot:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## crimbocop

Citizen "Blue Angels" day today!


----------



## dalstott




----------



## thorick

Raketa 24hr today...


----------



## Brian D.

*DW-6900 today.*


----------



## Cinq

After a Breitling weekend and a missed wrist shot of my Navitimer yesterday, here is my St Ex again!










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## dalstott




----------



## Cinq

Navitimer:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Brian D.

*Mission Timer today.*


----------



## dalstott




----------



## thorick

A day late: 
My Aviator hovering above the JavaOne crowd...


----------



## g-banger




----------



## GJ




----------



## Cinq

IWC St. Exupery Chrono today:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## thorick

Time for a Goose.. 
Zeno along with someone's nice Moto Guzzi in the background..


----------



## dalstott

Junghans Re-issue of the 1951 mechanical chronograph. ETA-Valjoux 7760, hand winding.


----------



## Cinq

*A rainy day in Alkmaar*

Time to give the B-1 some well deserved wrist time today!










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Brian D.

*G-7301 G-Shock today.*


----------



## Sjors

Wearing 2 G-Shock's actually:

DW-9100 for time keeping aand a G-5500MC for Countdown timer.




























Cheers,

Sjors


----------



## GJ




----------



## dalstott

I love those older Seamasters also GJ. This one was mfg in 1964 according to the sn and has rectangular markers. The markers on yours are shaped like a coffin so is it an older or newer variant?


----------



## a158w

just received this one (thanks Ernie :-!) :










i love it so much but i am wondering if it's not a little bit too big for me :think: ....guys, what do you think ?

have a nice day everybody !


----------



## Cinq

Navitimer and my son's new BMW Z4:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## dalstott




----------



## Brian D.

*Started the day off with a G-2300 G-Shock for lawn and yard work*









*Then switching to a Citizen for going out with some friends tonight*


----------



## dalstott




----------



## Onkel C




----------



## Cinq

Enjoying a good glass of wine and a great watch:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## GJ

dalstott said:


> I love those older Seamasters also GJ. This one was mfg in 1964 according to the sn and has rectangular markers. The markers on yours are shaped like a coffin so is it an older or newer variant?


Yes my Seamaster Chrono is from the year 1959..;-) 
*Love* your collection BTW..


----------



## Brian D.

*Eco Drive for going by the family today.*


----------



## GJ




----------



## Cinq

IWC St Exupery Chrono and Sony Ericsson S700i:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## dalstott




----------



## Cinq

IWC St Exupery Chrono and Sony Ericsson K800i:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## seikomatic

*Mine.*


----------



## dalstott




----------



## Brian D.

*DW-9052 for work today.*


----------



## Onkel C




----------



## Cinq

Navitimer and Nokia N91:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Brian D.

*Again :-d .*


----------



## dalstott




----------



## GJ




----------



## soaped22




----------



## Onkel C




----------



## Cinq

Time for the B-1 today:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## thorick

Zeno D24.. San Francisco Cable Car in background...


----------



## Cinq

IWC St Exupery Chrono and Nokia 6120:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## dalstott




----------



## Verner

Today I'll mostly be wearing my Emergency Mission, well you never know....


----------



## Cinq

*Very impressive piece!*



Verner said:


> Today I'll mostly be wearing my Emergency Mission, well you never know....


Great watch and I hope you won't need the antenna today :-!

Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Verner

*Re: Very impressive piece!*



Cinq said:


> Great watch and I hope you won't need the antenna today :-!
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Cinq


Ta Cinq,

the way things are going today, I might be deploying it very soon!



Have a good weekend,

Best wishes,

Verner


----------



## dalstott

One of these was recently auctioned by Antiquorum.

http://catalog.antiquorum.com/catalog.html?action=load&lotid=149&auctionid=163


----------



## Brian D.

*Lawn and yard work day with my G-100 G-Shock*









*Then switching to my newly arrived Mission Timer *


----------



## Cinq

Classic Navitimer and classic phone, the Nokia 6210:










The phone served me well for a very long time :-!

Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## thorick

Komandirskie Staff of Life (too lazy to set the date on the watch...)


----------



## dalstott




----------



## Cinq

Having a little walk and enjoying nature!










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Brian D.

*Started the day off with an Eco Drive for a confirmation*









*Then switching to a new Mission Timer for the evening*


----------



## Cinq

IWC St Exupery Chrono and the Nokia N73:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## dalstott




----------



## Cinq

Navitimer and LG KG 800 'Chocolate':










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## dalstott




----------



## Cinq

Having a meeting with our accountant. He wears his Cousteau, I am wearing my St Exup!










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## dalstott

Purchased in 1959 (l) and 1968 (r)


----------



## Brian D.

*G-2300 G-Shock for work today.*


----------



## Verner

Breitling Emergency Mission.......










And the "artistic" shot............. ;-)


----------



## Cinq

I finally made it! Almost no time to take a picture today but here it is:

Navitimer and the robust Nokia 5140i:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## dalstott




----------



## Cinq

My colleague and his Navitimer Montbrillant:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Cinq

IWC St Exupery Chrono and the Nokia 3650:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## allanvalle

*Today's my B-day*

I got this on today for my birthday


----------



## dalstott




----------



## Cinq

Cooking one of my favourite dishes: Lasagne!










It has to be in the oven for 30 minutes so at the moment of the picture, I still to wait had about 13 minutes :-d

Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## NSG1Tausend

UTS 1000


----------



## dalstott




----------



## WNUT

You have a couple nice watches there, Brian!
I'm going with the O&W Military today - 








Dave


----------



## Verner

Best wishes,

Verner


----------



## bestak




----------



## Brian D.

*DW-9052 G-Shock for work today.*


----------



## roberev

It's been 2 days since the last post. Time to add something new (at least to me).

Ball Trainmaster Louisville & Indiana Ltd Ed.


----------



## Cinq

I missed quite a few days but here is my IWC St Exupery Chrono:










Took this picture this evening, the light was great so I would like to show you this one too!









Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## allanvalle

Went with the Grand Seiko GMT Spring Drive today.


----------



## Brian D.

*Mission Timer for today.*


----------



## allanvalle

Orientstar retro camera on today


----------



## Dace

What watch is this?



dalstott said:


>


----------



## Brian D.

*GL-7000 G-Shock today.*


----------



## JonF

*Today's a Gemini day...*


----------



## Andrés

*Re: Today's a Gemini day...*


----------



## JonF

*Re: Today's a Gemini day...*

Very nice...


----------



## dalstott

Dace said:


> What watch is this?


see this url

http://www.chronoswiss.com/


----------



## Brian D.

*Eco Drive today.*
*







*


----------



## dalstott

Pobeda and very old fever thermometer


----------



## seikomatic

*My orange.*


----------



## Dace

dalstott said:


> see this url
> 
> http://www.chronoswiss.com/


I didn't know that chronoswiss was a company. Wow, amazing watches.


----------



## Bree

this new acquisition has been getting a lot of wrist time...


----------



## dalstott

Teutonic times two today


----------



## WNUT

Friday 6-8-07
Have the Zeno Deluxe GMT strapped on today...








Dave


----------



## Brian D.

*Citizen today.*


----------



## Andy128

Boy is this a long thread! 
Glad to be able to contribute: G-Shock GW-5600BCJ










Cheers

Andy


----------



## roberev

Sinn UX on factory shark strap:










Rob


----------



## dalstott

Black and white theme.


----------



## Dean in Canuckistan

Been a while since I've joined in (largely because I've not bothered to take new photos in some time). A selection of recently worn watches:


----------



## Brian D.

*G-2300 G-Shock for lawn and yard work*









*Then switching to an Eco Drive*


----------



## allanvalle

MR-G 7500 today 6/10/07


----------



## Dean in Canuckistan




----------



## Brian D.

*Eco Drive today.*


----------



## dalstott

Caliber confusion.


----------



## Onkel C

cinq, mind posting the Lasagna recipe?


----------



## Dean in Canuckistan

Steady as she goes with the latest edition. She's absolutely spectacular in person.


----------



## Brian D.

*Kronos today.*


----------



## Brian D.

*Luminox today.*


----------



## Dean in Canuckistan

This one


----------



## bestak

Freitag wear


----------



## Sjors

Sporting in a Green Yellow Jam'in Color DW-6900MC on the lab today. Hoping for some sunshine, which I haven't seen much for a long time.




























Have a great day,

Sjors


----------



## Brian D.

*GW-500 G-Shock today.*


----------



## Dean in Canuckistan




----------



## allanvalle

Had the SBGM003 on all day.


----------



## AndyC

Today it's this one.










Best regards
Andy


----------



## TLex

This one today!:-!


----------



## Brian D.

*Eco Drive Perpetual Calendar today.*


----------



## ninjafish

1967 Bulova Accutron Rail Road Approved (tuning fork movement)










Cheers,

- Chad


----------



## roberev

*Ball Trainmaster Louisville and Indiana Ltd Ed.*

I put my Ball EMII Classic bracelet on the Trainmaster L&I last night. While the watch looks best on straps, this combo may work for me too:



















Rob


----------



## dalstott

.


----------



## Brian D.

*MTG-900 G-Shock for work today.*


----------



## roberev

Four days and no posts?










Rob


----------



## Brian D.

*Citizen today.*


----------



## thorick

Blacked out Poljot 24 hr Aviator today


----------



## WNUT

My black monster's sister...
ALBA








Dave


----------



## dalstott

.


----------



## john wilson

Sporting in a Green Yellow Jam'in Color DW-6900MC on the lab today. Hoping for some sunshine, which I haven't seen much for a long time.










Sjors. Is that Dutch booze your drinking at the school? I think it's against the law. YOU ROCK! John Wilson.


----------



## Brian D.

*DW-6900 G-Shock today.*
*







*


----------



## dalstott

.


----------



## Brian D.

*Started the day with a Citizen 'Pepsi'*









*Then switching to a Kronos*


----------



## dalstott

.


----------



## Brian D.

*DW-6900 G-Shock for today.*


----------



## dalstott

.


----------



## NSG1Tausend

RASMUS


----------



## mattenglish7

I wore my new Pencron at the stage production of The Castle (aussie film:-d),
Absolutely fantastic, looks good with the suit too!


----------



## NSG1Tausend

Rasmus today- good ole blue dial.


----------



## bestak

Glycine Airman V vintage


----------



## john wilson

John Wilson.


----------



## dalstott

.


----------



## Brian D.

*GW-1500 G-Shock for Summerfest tonight.*


----------



## dalstott

.


----------



## Brian D.

*G-100 G-Shock today.*


----------



## Brian D.

*MTG-900 G-Shock for work today.*


----------



## allanvalle

*Friday the 13th watch*


----------



## Brian D.

*Going with an Eco Drive today.*


----------



## obie




----------



## dalstott

.


----------



## Brian D.

*Newly arrived G-9000 Mudman G-Shock.*


----------



## crimbocop

M:I:3 today b-)


----------



## allanvalle

*Flightmaster Today 7/21/07*


----------



## allanvalle

*G-shock Frogman 25th Anniversary Edition*


----------



## ripper




----------



## Brian D.

*DW-9052 G-Shock today.*


----------



## allanvalle




----------



## Dox

Blimey, first post and on such a famous thread too... Here's mine today...










I've seen very little mention of Rado on WUS, and wondered if I'd bought the watch that nobody mentioned (like the Scottish play or Vold... in Harry Potter)? 

Still, either way, I've worn it for nearly ten years and thoroughly enjoyed it. Lovely watch but a pig to photograph ;-)

Dox


----------



## thorick

Sturmanskie day...


----------



## Brian D.

*G-9000 Mudman G-Shock today.*
*







*


----------



## ripper




----------



## Brian D.

*Started off with a G-7301B G-Shock for some yard work*









*Then switched to an Eco Drive for the rest of the day.*


----------



## CCCP




----------



## roberev

Put the PO on a black gator today:










Rob


----------



## allanvalle

*Campanola today*

In Washington, DC for the weekend and all I brought along is this black beauty


----------



## Brian D.

*Eco Drive today.*


----------



## allanvalle

*Seiko Flightmaster on Jurgens tropic pilot strap*

I loving this new combo. The Jurgen's strap is well built and pretty thick.


----------



## sleslie

My daily wearer:


----------



## thorick

Keeping good steady time with 857


----------



## Brian D.

*Heading down to the big comic book convention in Chicago today sporting the 'Pepsi' Citizen.*
*







*


----------



## JDV

I don't recall seeing one of these in your thread so...........


----------



## allanvalle

*Saturday, August 11, 2007*

Got the 1000m Tuna Can on


----------



## Cinq

*Navitimer on bracelet*










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## JDV

*Android Retro Chronograph*










Is there a better day than Sunday?! Enjoy!
b-)John


----------



## allanvalle

*Seiko Kinetic Flightmaster*

Friday, August 17, 2007


----------



## allanvalle

Seiko Arctura Kinetic Chrono


----------



## Brian D.

*Kronos today.*


----------



## roberev

New bracelet on the Ball EMII Classic










Rob


----------



## Verner

My Emergency Mission:-


----------



## imtrbo

New Ball Engineer Master II Diver:


----------



## allanvalle

Citizen double-header for the today.


----------



## Anville

All day saturday:








Today:


----------



## Brian D.

*GL-7000 G-Shock today.*


----------



## 04lund2025

Monday 27 Aug 2007 - UN and Bathys Benthic.


----------



## 04lund2025

Strap swap for the Bathys Benthic.


----------



## roberev

*A Grand (Seiko) Day*

It felt like a Grand Seiko day today:

Model No. SBGR029 (39.2 diameter w/o crown, 19mm lugs)









Rob


----------



## 04lund2025

Tuesday 28 Aug 2007 - Bathys Silver Ti and UN.


----------



## Brian D.

*Kronos today.*


----------



## 04lund2025

Wed 29 Aug 2007 - Bathys AQ and UN.


----------



## roberev

Epos Originale Tuxedo:









Rob


----------



## allanvalle

Had the Seiko "Contra" on tonight


----------



## 04lund2025

Thursday 30 Aug 2007 - Bathys Auto and Bathys Benthic.


----------



## Brian D.

*Eco Drive today.*


----------



## 04lund2025

Friday 30 Aug 2007 - Bathys AQ and Bathys Benthic.

Not as good as the one John just posted.....oh well:

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=81867


----------



## Brian D.

*Green camo Mudman today.*


----------



## 04lund2025

Sunday 02 Sept 2007 - Bathys AQ and Bathys Benthic.


----------



## 04lund2025

Monday 03 Sept 2007 - UN and UN.


----------



## allanvalle

Happy Labor Day


----------



## 04lund2025

Tuesday 04 Sept 2007 - UN and Bathys Benthic.


----------



## john wilson

John Wilson.


----------



## allanvalle

Seiko FLightmaster Kinetic GMT today


----------



## allanvalle

Protrek this morning and the MR-G on now.


----------



## Sjors

Long time for me I posted here. Today the DW-8300 "Heavy Metal".



















Cheers,

Sjors


----------



## allanvalle

I'm keepin the Ball warm today;-)


----------



## 04lund2025

Wed 12 Sept 2007 - UN and Bathys 100 Fathom Auto.


----------



## 04lund2025

Thurs 13 Sept 2007 - Bathys AQ and Bathys Benthic.


----------



## roberev




----------



## 04lund2025

Fri 14 Sept 2007 - Bathys Silver Ti and Bathys Benthic.


----------



## 04lund2025

Sat 15 Sept 2007 - Bathys AQ and UN.


----------



## NickDolin

*Re: Seiko Kinetic Flightmaster*

Well, probably watching the race today (Sunday) so wearing a classic beater... the ol' 5. My first Mechanical that runs about +12 a day, not shabby for a $40 auto..


----------



## 04lund2025

Sun 16 Sept 2007 - Bathys 1st gen quartz and Bathys Benthic.


----------



## 04lund2025

Mon 17 Sept 2007 - Bathys AQ/Taccia Staccato and Bathys Benthic.


----------



## 04lund2025

Tues 18 Sept 2007 - UN/Mont Blanc Starwalker and Bathys 1st gen quartz.


----------



## 04lund2025

Wed 19 Sept 2007 - UN/Bexley Simplicity and Bathys Benthic.


----------



## roberev

Rob


----------



## 04lund2025

Thurs 20 Sept 2007 - Bathys AQ/Aurora Optima Mini and UN.


----------



## Brian D.

*Mudman G-Shock today.*


----------



## 04lund2025

Fri 21 Sept 2007 - Bathys 1st gen UV quartz/Tombow and Bathys 1st gen Silver quartz.


----------



## 04lund2025

Sat 22 Sept 2007 - Bathys AQ and Bathys Benthic.


----------



## 04lund2025

Sun 23 Sept 2007 - Bathys AQ and Bathys Benthic.


----------



## 04lund2025

Mon 24 Sept 2007 - Bathys AQ and UN.


----------



## kz1000s1

Seiko SKX173


----------



## 04lund2025

Tues 25 Sept 2007 - UN and Bathys Benthic.


----------



## 04lund2025

Wed 26 Sept 2007 - UN/Mont Blanc Starwalker and Bathys Benthic.


----------



## 04lund2025

Thurs 27 Sept 2007 - Bathys AQ and Bathys Benthic.


----------



## 04lund2025

Fri 28 Sept 2007 - Bathys 1st gen Ti quartz and UN.


----------



## Cinq

It has been a while that I posted a shot here..










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Brian D.

*G-100 G-Shock to start the weekend off.*


----------



## CalDiver

Hey, I want to be a part of this one---

Ball Hydrocarbon "Alligator" L.E. this afternoon....


----------



## rb67




----------



## 04lund2025

Sat 29 Sept 2007 - Bathys 100 Fathoms Auto and Bathys Benthic.


----------



## Brian D.

*Eco Drive today.*


----------



## RyanTag

New Piece: :-!


----------



## 04lund2025

Sun 30 Sept 2007 - Bathys 1st gen UV Quartz and Bathys 1st gen Silver Quartz.


----------



## Brian D.

*MTG-900 G-Shock today.*


----------



## ripper




----------



## 04lund2025

Mon 01 Oct 2007 - UN/Visconti Opera Club and UN.


----------



## Brian D.

*G-2310 G-Shock today.*


----------



## 04lund2025

Tue 02 Oct 2007 - Bathys AQ/Visconti Opera Club and UN.


----------



## 04lund2025

Wed 03 Oct 2007 - Bathys 100 Fathoms Auto UV Ruthy and UN.


----------



## allanvalle

*Mr-g 120*

Wearing the MR-G 120 today.


----------



## Dieselgeek




----------



## 04lund2025

Thurs 04 Oct 2007 - Bathys AQ and UN.


----------



## Brian D.

*Starting the weekend of with my DW-9052 G-Shock.*


----------



## allanvalle

MR-G 120 w/ backlit dial again


----------



## 04lund2025

Fri 05 Oct 2007 - Bathys AQ and UN.


----------



## jhowton




----------



## 04lund2025

Sat 06 Oct 2007 - UN and Bathys Benthic.


----------



## 04lund2025

Sun 07 Oct 2007 - All UN Day.


----------



## Brian D.

*Lazy day today, wearing an Eco Drive.*


----------



## HockeyBrand

Classic F1 Tag this weekend.


----------



## 04lund2025

Mon 08 Oct 2007 - Bathys AQ, Bathys Benthic and Bathys Benthic.



















James:


----------



## BundyBeej

Hi all, im new here. Just got myself a Seamaster Co-Axial. This pic could also go in the pen section - Monteverde Invincia Carbon Fibre fountain pen.


----------



## 04lund2025

Tues 08 Oct 2007 - UN, Bathys Benthic and Bathys Benthic.



















James:


----------



## 04lund2025

Wed 09 Oct 2007 - Bathys 100 Fathoms Auto/Monte Verde, Bathys Benthic and Bathys Benthic.



















James:


----------



## 04lund2025

Thurs 11 Oct 2007 - Bathys AQ/Staedtler, Bathys Benthic and Bathys Benthic.



















James:


----------



## 04lund2025

Fri 12 Oct 2007 - Bathys Silver Ti 1st gen/Pentel, Bathys Benthic and Bathys Benthic.



















James:


----------



## Brian D.

*Newly arrived GW-530A G-Shock.*


----------



## 04lund2025

Sat 13 Oct 2007 - UN, UN and Bathys Benthic.



















James:


----------



## 04lund2025

Sun 14 Oct 2007 - Bathys Quartz 1st gen, Bathys Quartz 1st gen and Bathys Benthic.



















James:


----------



## 04lund2025

Mon 15 Oct 2007 - Bathys AQ, UN, and Bathys Benthic.



















James:


----------



## 04lund2025

Tue 16 Oct 2007 - UN, and Bathys Benthic.










James:


----------



## HockeyBrand

This one will probably stay on me for the rest of the month until i put it into a rotation! :-!


----------



## 04lund2025

Wed 17 Oct 2007 - Bathys AQ, UN, and Bathys Benthic.



















James:


----------



## JonF

*Speedy Gemini...*


----------



## 04lund2025

Thurs 18 Oct 2007 - UN, UN, and Bathys Benthic.



















James:


----------



## 04lund2025

Fri 19 Oct 2007 - Bathys Silver Ti 1st gen and Bathys Benthic.


----------



## Cinq

IWC Portuguese Automatic:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Brian D.

*GW-530A G-Shock to start the weekend off.*


----------



## 04lund2025

Sat 20 Oct 2007 - Bathys 100 Fathoms Auto and Bathys Benthic.


----------



## allanvalle

I wore the Transformer watches yesterday.























































And this morning





































Today and tonight


----------



## 04lund2025

Sun 21 Oct 2007 - Bathys AQ and Bathys 100 Fathoms Auto.


----------



## 04lund2025

Mon 22 Oct 2007 - Bathys AQ and Bathys Benthic.


----------



## 04lund2025

Tue 23 Oct 2007 - Bathys 100 Fathoms Auto and Bathys Benthic.


----------



## allanvalle

Citizen Bullhead chrono today


----------



## Brian D.

*Started the day off with my new Seiko SKX009 then switched to my Mudman G-Shock for work.*


----------



## 04lund2025

Wed 24 Oct 2007 - UN and Bathys Benthic.


----------



## 04lund2025

Thurs 25 Oct 2007 - UN and Bathys Benthic.


----------



## gingerboy

Edox for me today




























Regards

GB


----------



## 04lund2025

Fri 26 Oct 2007 - Bathys Silver Ti 1st gen and UN.


----------



## 04lund2025

Sat 27 Oct 2007 - Bathys AQ and UN.


----------



## Brian D.

*Seiko skx009 today.*


----------



## 04lund2025

Sun 28 Oct 2007 - Bathys Quartz Black and Bathys Quartz 1st gen.


----------



## 04lund2025

Mon 29 Oct 2007 - UN/Pelikan and Bathys Benthic


----------



## Epic|

Here's mine:









I don't even own a watch :-|

This thread makes me so jealous.


----------



## Brian D.

*GL-7000 G-Shock.*


----------



## 04lund2025

Fri 02 Nov 2007 - Bathys Quartz 1st gen and Bathys Benthic


----------



## Cinq

*Portuguese Automatic and a new desktop background...*

With a functional desktop clock of the same watch...










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## 04lund2025

Sat 03 Nov 2007 - Bathys AQ and Bathys Benthic


----------



## Brian D.

*Seiko skx009 today.*


----------



## 04lund2025

Sun 04 Nov 2007 - Bathys Silver Ti 1st gen and Bathys UV Quartz 1st gen


----------



## Brian D.

*G-100 G-Shock for some morning yard work, then a Eco Drive for some football and relaxing.*


----------



## 04lund2025

Mon 05 Nov 2007 - Bathys AQ/Montegrappa and UN


----------



## neveronmonday

*Ironman*....


----------



## Brian D.

*Eco Drive today.*


----------



## 04lund2025

Tue 06 Nov 2007 - UN and Bathys AQ


----------



## Brian D.

*Citizen Pepsi today.*


----------



## 04lund2025

Wed 07 Nov 2007 - Bathys AQ and UN


----------



## 04lund2025

Thurs 08 Nov 2007 - Bathys AQ and UN


----------



## 04lund2025

Fri 09 Nov 2007 - Bathys Silver Ti 1st gen and UN


----------



## Brian D.

*Luminox today.*


----------



## 04lund2025

Sat 10 Nov 2007 - Bathys AQ and Bathys AQ


----------



## Dieselgeek

Pulled my nighthawk out today for a lil wrist time. It really needs a new crystal. 2 months in the dark box and it still ticks


----------



## 04lund2025

Sun 11 Nov 2007 - Bathys Silver Quartz 1st gen and Bathys Silver Ti 1st gen


----------



## 04lund2025

Mon 12 Nov 2007 UN and Bathys AQ


----------



## Dieselgeek




----------



## 04lund2025

Tues 13 Nov 2007 Bathys AQ and Bathys Benthic


----------



## Cinq

*My new strap arrived!*

Here are a few pics of my St Ex Chrono on the new custom made strap I ordered about 6 months ago and received this morning:



















Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Cinq

Nice sunrise this morning:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## 04lund2025

Wed 14 Nov 2007 - UN and Bathys Quartz


----------



## 04lund2025

*Re: My new strap arrived!*



Cinq said:


> Here are a few pics of my St Ex Chrono on the new custom made strap I ordered about 6 months ago and received this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Cinq


Great looking strap Cing!!!!!! |>|>|> Congrats!!!!!! |>|>|>|>

Stephen



Cinq said:


> Nice sunrise this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Cinq


Fantastic sunrise shot Cing!!!!! :-! My favorite time of day.....a new day being born.

Stephen


----------



## Brian D.

*Kronos today.*


----------



## 04lund2025

Thurs 15 Nov 2007 - UN/MB Starwalker and Bathys Benthic


----------



## Dieselgeek

Just picked up a gator band for my Carrera.


----------



## 04lund2025

Fri 16 Nov 2007 - Bathys AQ and Bathys Benthic


----------



## 04lund2025

Sat 17 Nov 2007 - Bathys AQ and Bathys Benthic


----------



## Brian D.

*Newly arrived Seiko Black Monster :-!.*


----------



## 04lund2025

Sun 18 Nov 2007 - Bathys AQ and Bathys Benthic


----------



## 04lund2025

Mon 19 Nov 2007 - Bathys AQ and Bathys Benthic


----------



## G-Shocks Are Cool.

What kinda band is that on your Rolex Submariner?

It looks like you wear the watch alot.


----------



## 04lund2025

Tue 20 Nov 2007 - Bathys AQ and Bathys Benthic


----------



## Cinq

*Navitimer for me today...*

It has been on the winder for almost a week, this morning I decided it needed some wrist time.










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Cinq

Wearing my B-1 today :-!










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## 04lund2025

Thurs 22 Nov 2007 - Bathys AQ and Bathys Benthic


----------



## Brian D.

*Eco Drive by the folks today. Happy Thanksgiving to all and your families!!*


----------



## Cinq

It looks like something is missing...










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Brian D.

*SKX009 today.*


----------



## Cinq

After a few days of Breitlings, I decided to wear the St Ex Chrono today.










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## 04lund2025

Sun 25 Nov 2007 - Bathys Quartz and Bathys AQ


----------



## jubei951

Promaster on my newly acquired band.


----------



## 04lund2025

Mon 26 Nov 2007 - Bathys AQ and UN


----------



## Brian D.

*G-9000 Mudman G-Shock today.*


----------



## 04lund2025

Tue 27 Nov 2007 - UN/Montegrappa and Bathys AQ


----------



## Brian D.

*GW-530A G-Shock today.*


----------



## WNUT

Tuesday 27th - wearing the Trias Cushion today...









Dave


----------



## 04lund2025

Wed 28 Nov 2007 - UN/Pelikan Grand Palace and Bathys Benthic


----------



## Brian D.

*Citizen Pepsi today.*


----------



## WNUT

Brian D. said:


> *Citizen Pepsi today.*


That's a nice-looking diver you have there, Brian!

Buran for me on this rainy day








regards,
Dave


----------



## raggyboy

My 2 year-old Kinetic AutoRelay. Rare Gold ;-)


----------



## raggyboy

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO THIS THREAD!!!!!! 
 Been posted 1 year already :-!


----------



## Brian D.

*MTG-900 today.*


----------



## 04lund2025

HAPPY BIRTHDAY THREAD!!!!!! Thanks to everyone that is keeping it alive!!!!!

Fri 30 Nov 2007 - Bathys 100 Fathom Auto and Bathys UV Quartz 1st gen


----------



## Wojo's Backup

I did this today, enjoy the finger prints.


----------



## WNUT

Starting the day with the Archimede -----








Dave


----------



## 04lund2025

Sat 01 Dec 2007 - Bathys AQ and Bathys Benthic


----------



## 04lund2025

Sun 02 Dec 2007 - Bathys AQ and Bathys Benthic


----------



## Brian D.

*Black Monster to clear out the rest of the snow from last night :-|:-|.*


----------



## Dieselgeek




----------



## Brian D.

*DW-9052 to start the week off.*


----------



## 04lund2025

Mon 03 Dec 2007 - Bathys Quartz/Pelikan and UN


----------



## Brian D.

*Going to have to clear out about 6 inches of snow in the morning, straping on my GW-1500 G-Shock.*


----------



## outstretchedhands

*GSAR*


----------



## allanvalle




----------



## 04lund2025

Wed 05 Dec 2007 - UN and UN


----------



## Brian D.

*GW-5600J G-Shock today.*


----------



## 04lund2025

Fri 07 Dec 2007 - Bathys Quartz/Pilot and Bathys Quartz


----------



## ac/dc

Saturday, , relaxing day off, , staying in Air Conditioning most of the day as its really hot outside.


----------



## 04lund2025

Sat 08 Dec 2007 - UN and Bathys 100 Fathoms Auto


----------



## WNUT

Archimede today...








regards, Dave


----------



## Axel66

An old Certina Waterking:



















Cheers,

Axel


----------



## 04lund2025

Sun 09 Dec 2007 - Bathys Quartz and UN


----------



## Dieselgeek

Wore my Heuer Carrera last night and have it on again today. Figured I'd change up the pic.


----------



## Brian D.

*Did some shoveling with my GW-1500 G-Shock then switched to the Black Monster for going to the movies.*


----------



## allanvalle

MR-G 120 today


----------



## 04lund2025

Mon 10 Dec 2007 - Bathys 100 Fathoms Auto/Pilot and Bathys Benthic


----------



## Dieselgeek

I have the Carrera on now. I'm driving to San Antonio this morning for work this week. I'm taking the Monster w/ me incase I have to do any thing that might ding it up.


----------



## allanvalle

Citizen Bullhead Eco-Drive chrono today.


----------



## 04lund2025

Tue 11 Dec 2007 - Bathys AQ and Bathys AQ


----------



## allanvalle

Seiko Prospex 1000m


----------



## 04lund2025

Wed 12 Dec 2007 - UN/Pilot and UN


----------



## 04lund2025

Thurs 13 Dec 2007 - Bathys AQ/Pilot and Bathys Benthic


----------



## Brian D.

*DW-6900 G-Shock today.*


----------



## allanvalle

"In this bright future you can't forget the past...."




























Yesterday I had the MR-G 8000 on.


----------



## 04lund2025

Fri 14 Dec 2007 - UN/Pilot and Bathys Benthic


----------



## WNUT

Friday 14th late...it was a dark and stormy night. I was wearing my Night Monster, when all of a sudden.....:roll:








regards, Dave


----------



## 04lund2025

Sat 15 Dec 2007 - Bathys Silver Ti 1st gen and Bathys Silver Quartz 1st gen


----------



## bestak




----------



## 04lund2025

Sun 16 Dec 2007 - Bathys Silver Quartz 1st gen and Bathys UV Quartz 1st gen


----------



## jb

My 1st Omega


----------



## bestak




----------



## dandsoo

*Sea 3 Stealth* for me today


----------



## 04lund2025

Tue 18 Dec 2007 - Bathys 100 Fathoms Auto and Bathys AQ


----------



## 04lund2025

Wed 19 Dec 2007 - UN and UN


----------



## n linsley

First time on photography forum, Hope there up to scratch.
Nick.


----------



## Brian D.

*Started the day with a Citizen then switching to DW-9052 G-Shock for work.*


----------



## 04lund2025

Thurs 20 Dec 2007 - Bathys AQ and UN


----------



## Brian D.

*GW-530A G-Shock today.*


----------



## 04lund2025

Sat 22 Dec 2007 - UN and UN for the UN show we are going to today! :-!


----------



## 04lund2025

Sun 23 Dec 2007 - UN/Montegrappa and UN


----------



## emgee

ok, here goes, my newly acquired Doxa 500T!









Cheers,
Mark


----------



## bestak




----------



## 04lund2025

Mon 24 Dec 2007 - Bathys 100 Fathoms Auto/Bathys UV Quartz 2nd gen and UN










Sandra switched to this in the afternoon:


----------



## allanvalle

My duo for the day, Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays!


----------



## WNUT

Christmas Eve. Going out , wearing the Glycine tonight.








regards, Dave


----------



## Brian D.

*Merry Christmas everyone here at WUS :-!:-!. Seiko SKX009 for going by the family today.*


----------



## 04lund2025

Tues 25 Dec 2007 (Merry Christmas everyone) - Bathys AQ and UN


----------



## 04lund2025

Wed 26 Dec 2007 - UN and UN


----------



## ajdh

This has hardly been off my wrist since I got it.


----------



## Cinq

IWC Portuguese Automatic:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## jb

My 2255.80.00 today. :-!










I'll wear the TT1 tomorrow.


----------



## WNUT

Excellent, beautiful watches guys!
I still strap the EcoZilla on whenever I get the chance.








regards, Dave


----------



## 04lund2025

Thurs 27 Dec 2007 - UN and Bathys Benthic


----------



## Brian D.

*G-9000 Mudman G-Shock for work today.*


----------



## Dieselgeek




----------



## 04lund2025

Fri 28 Dec 2007 - Bathys Quartz and Bathys Benthic


----------



## 04lund2025

Sat 29 Dec 2007 - Bathys 100 Fathoms Auto and Bathys Benthic


----------



## Brian D.

*Kronos Mission Timer today.*


----------



## 04lund2025

Sun 30 Dec 2007 - Bathys 100 Fathoms Auto and Bathys Benthic


----------



## victarro

*This one for me...*

Jaques Lemans Automatic Chronograph


----------



## Frontierman63

Gotta keep it going ;-)


----------



## WNUT

After a short rest the Zilla gets wrist time again:
















regards, Dave


----------



## 04lund2025

Mon 31 Dec 2007 - Bathys Quatz and UN


----------



## Brian D.

*Start the day with a GW-1500 G-Shock then switching to the Black Monster for tonight.*


----------



## Dizzydog

Zodiac V-Wolf....ditched the Rubber strap it came with.


----------



## roberev

Ball "White Train"










Rob


----------



## roberev

Ball Cannonball Chronograph










Rob


----------



## 04lund2025

Tue 01 Jan 2008 - UN and UN


----------



## Brian D.

*Still wearing the Black Monster today.*


----------



## outstretchedhands

*GSAR









*


----------



## 04lund2025

Wed 02 Jan 2008 - UN and Bathys AQ


----------



## Henry T

A re-issue Seiko retro diver modded with Plonguer hands and dial from MKII Watches. Swapped a Seiko Oyster for the original Jubilee lookalike. ;-)


----------



## 04lund2025

Thurs 03 Jan 2008 - UN and Bathys Benthic


----------



## Brian D.

*G-2310 G-Shock for work today.*
*







*


----------



## Pachoe




----------



## 04lund2025

Fri 04 Jan 2008 - Bathys AQ and Bathys Benthic


----------



## 04lund2025

Sat 05 Jan 2008 - Bathys Quartz and Bathys Benthic


----------



## cell

My daily watch, Link Calibre S.









:-!


----------



## 04lund2025

Sun 06 Jan 2008 - Bathys AQ and Bathys Silver Ti 1st gen


----------



## Sjors

Wow, this thread is still running.... Today I wear th same watch as yesterday... My Black Helios Frogman!



















Cheers,

Sjors


----------



## 04lund2025

Mon 07 Jan 2008 - Bathys AQ and Bathys 100 Fathoms Auto


----------



## Brian D.

*G-2300 G-Shock to start the work week off.*


----------



## 04lund2025

Tue 08 Jan 2008 - Bathys 100 Fathoms Auto and UN


----------



## Brian D.

*GW-530A G-Shock on this very dreary day.*


----------



## 04lund2025

Wed 09 Jan 2008 - UN and UN


----------



## allanvalle

Seiko Landmaster w/ a Kershaw Ken Onion Chive.


----------



## WNUT

Tauchmeister 500M Miyota Auto diver this evening...








regards, Dave


----------



## 04lund2025

Thurs 10 Jan 2008 - UN and UN


----------



## Brian D.

*Just arrived yesterday, my new TSAR :-!.*


----------



## 04lund2025

Fri 11 Jan 2008 - Bathys AQ and UN


----------



## allanvalle

Seiko Flightmaster Auto today.


----------



## edwinthomas76

My ORANGE MONSTER..... all for 1 and 1 for all!


----------



## Brian D.

*The new TSAR :-!.*


----------



## 04lund2025

Sat 12 Jan 2008 - UN and Bathys Benthic


----------



## Brian D.

*The TSAR once again.*


----------



## 04lund2025

Sun 13 Jan 2008 - Bathys AQ and Bathys Benthic


----------



## Cinq

*IWC Portuguese Automatic*

IWC Portuguese Automatic:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## 04lund2025

Mon 14 Jan 2008 - Bathys Quartz and Bathys Benthic


----------



## 04lund2025

Tue 15 Jan 2008 - UN and UN


----------



## Brian D.

*DW-9052 G-Shock for work today.*


----------



## 04lund2025

Wed 16 Jan 2008 - Bathys AQ and Bathys Benthic


----------



## Brian D.

*Citizen to start then switching to a Mudman G-Shock for work.*


----------



## 04lund2025

Sat 19 Jan 2008 - Bathys AQ and UN


----------



## Brian D.

*Eco Drive for the NFC Championship game today. GO PACKERS!!!*


----------



## WNUT

Brian D. said:


> *Eco Drive for the NFC Championship game today. GO PACKERS!!!*


Since the Steelers are out of it I'll agree - GO PACKERS!
Raketa today:








regards, Dave


----------



## 04lund2025

Sun 20 Jan 2008 - Bathys 100 Fathoms Auto and Bathys AQ


----------



## Harwood22

This one today! Sm300


----------



## 04lund2025

Mon 21 Jan 2008 - Bathys Quartz and UN


----------



## Flightpath

Hi,

I'm wearing my 1956 Omega 6B/159 (S/N 120), she looks pretty good for over 50 years old! (I have a period black leather strap on order).









cheers,

-Flightpath


----------



## Grootmokum

Glycine Airman 3 with alligatorstrap


----------



## allanvalle

MR-G 7100 today


----------



## Brian D.

*GW-5600 G-Shock for work today.*


----------



## Cinq

*Wearing the IWC St Ex Chrono today*

Still a lovely watch:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## WNUT

For Friday evening January 25th - Trias








regards, Dave


----------



## Brian D.

*BM today.*


----------



## siLence79

in the morning 










switched to this :-!


----------



## WNUT

NICE U1 
Aviator to start today:








regards, Dave


----------



## siLence79

:thanks Dave!! :-!


----------



## CCCP




----------



## Brian D.

*T-SAR today.*


----------



## Brian D.

*Seiko Black Monster today.*


----------



## WNUT

Thursday 31st - New Laco today! Love this watch...:-d
















regards, Dave


----------



## Brian D.

*Wearing the T-SAR today.*


----------



## amine

Well, this is what i'm gonna wear for the next whole month...:-!


----------



## Cinq

IWC Portuguese Automatic today:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## roberev

Rob


----------



## Brian D.

*Kronos to start the week off.*


----------



## allanvalle

Seiko Spring Drive 600m today.


----------



## Vincent M

Here's one of my Memovox


----------



## Vincent M

...and another


----------



## Brian D.

*Going with the Black Monster today.*


----------



## WNUT

Alpha for Tuesday 12th








regards, Dave


----------



## Jamesr




----------



## roberev

A new one for my wife:










Rob


----------



## spogehead




----------



## Cinq

Portuguese Automatic:










I have a hard time letting the power reserve go below 5 days, I can't stop wearing it long enough :-!

Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## charlesnevers

This watch isn't mine. It belongs to Pedro Izquierdo (owner and creator)


----------



## Brian D.

*Citizen NY2300-09L today.*


----------



## alpine0000

Breitling SuperOcean Steelfish for me.


----------



## Brad Trent

Brand Spankin' New...my IWC Laureus Edition Pilot Chrono 3717-12










Me Coveting the $650,000 Patek Minute Repeating, Perpetual Calendar, Tourbillon Next Door...


----------



## Anville




----------



## BruceS

I've not played in this thread much. Wearing this one right now.










Don't know where the rest of the day will lead.


----------



## Brian D.

*GW-530A G-Shock today.*


----------



## Brad Trent

Gonna take the IWC off for a day and show the RWC some love!!!










Buy-Buy-Buy...Sell-Sell-Sell!!!


----------



## Dieselgeek




----------



## Anville




----------



## Killjoy66

Oris TT1 Diver checking in.


----------



## Cinq

*IWC Portuguese Automatic*


----------



## michelangelonyc

manometro S !


----------



## WNUT

Glycine this evening


----------



## Brian D.

*Seiko SKX009 today.*


----------



## Brian D.

*Ti Eco Drive today.*


----------



## roberev

Rob


----------



## Cinq

Just this once not a true wrist shot of my Navitimer:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Brad Trent

Back to the IWC......










BT


----------



## Cinq

St Ex Chrono:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## NickDolin

Hot Breitling, never seen one I've liked before...

Movado then Orient Star...


----------



## Brian D.

*Wow, a whole week since a post :-s Strapping on the T-SAR today.*


----------



## WNUT

The Marina Militare to finish this Easter day


----------



## Brian D.

*Starting the week off with the Black Monster.*


----------



## The Dude

*New one, latest and greatest*

This is what I will now have onb my wrist for a long time, care to guess what it is?


----------



## Cinq

Wearing my Inge today (picture from earlier this week):










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## cunawarit

Today I wore this:


----------



## Anville




----------



## Cinq

*IWC Portuguese Automatic*










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Brad Trent

With all the back-and-forth about the new Panerai releases, I'm going against the grain and am gonna stick with this plain old thing....










Buy-Buy-Buy...Sell-Sell-Sell!!!

.


----------



## The Dude

Brad Trent said:


> With all the back-and-forth about the new Panerai releases, I'm going against the grain and am gonna stick with this plain old thing....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buy-Buy-Buy...Sell-Sell-Sell!!!
> 
> .


That's a great watch - I am just glad I got mine with the old style bracelet before they change all the bracelet to the newer style which I am not crazy about.


----------



## Cinq

IWC St Exupéry Chrono today:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## BruceS

Cheers,
Bruce


----------



## boswell

One of my favourites today - great watch, utter quality plus a luminous ability measured in "half-life's"....but even on a small wrist sits perfectly..








It's also easy to read and even has tritium light on the second hand!
JC


----------



## Rafael

I fancied producing a little mock ad with my Festina Mambo Edition. :-d Festina is a low-end Spanish manufacturer (swiss-certificated, though, I think)

Cheers!


----------



## Brad Trent

Heavy Metal Today........










BT


----------



## Remember2

Got my mesh today (3.4mm thick, from "seikoprince" on the bay): :-!


----------



## Cinq

Strap change on the Portuguese Automatic:



















Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Cinq

IWC Ingenieur today:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Cinq

IWC St Exupéry Chrono today:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Cinq

*IWC Portuguese Automatic*

IWC Portuguese Automatic:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Cinq

Breitling Navitimer today:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Cinq

I am in Barcelona this weekend and I brought my Ingenieur for the trip:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Wojo's Backup

My new JL diver today..later who knows...


----------



## WNUT

Switched from Laco this morning to Debaufre Airforce this afternoon.


----------



## SeventySeven

When I was working earlier today I was wearing my ol' Casio ProTrek but now when I'm free I enjoy my new VE Antonov Mriya. :-!


----------



## Cinq

Tried the calf strap from the Navitimer on the Portuguese Auto but I am a bit disappointed and swapped back to the dark blue croco strap after the picture:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Cinq

IWC Ingenieur:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Cinq

Wearing the Breitling B-1 with UTC module today:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## The Dude

*Okay here it is...*

Today's picture


----------



## Cinq

IWC Portuguese Automatic:










Kind regards,

Cinq

PS: I just noticed that this is the third picture with the same Volvo magazine in it! Luckily all with different watches though


----------



## Cinq

Wearing the IWC St Exupéry Chrono today:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## bestak

Vostok Radio


----------



## Cinq

Wearing my IWC Portuguese Automatic today:










The can behind is a promotional gig for our personnel and a few customers.

Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Cinq

I swapped to the Inge when I came home and made a few wrist shots. This is the nicest one, with the second hand on fire :-d










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Cinq

Still beautiful weather over here so I am wearing a linen shirt and my Navitimer on the Hirsch strap.










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## allanvalle

Wearing the new arrival: MR-G 121T.


----------



## Cinq

Wearing the Inge today:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Cinq

Wearing the Navitimer today:










Have a great weekend!

Cinq


----------



## Cinq

My new strap for the Portuguese Automatic arrived so I had to give it a try!










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Cinq

Enjoying St Exupéry in several ways:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## roberev

Rob


----------



## Cinq

Wearing the Ingenieur at the beach. The ugly stain on the crystal is from the sunblock :-d










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Cinq

Wearing the Portuguese Automatic when visiting the zoo in Amsterdam:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## bestak

Seiko 6139-8020


----------



## Cinq

Wearing the Breitling B-1 with UTC module today:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Cinq

Wearing the IWC Ingenieur today:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Cinq

Wearing the IWC Portuguese Automatic today:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Hary

Wearing my Stowa


----------



## Cinq

Wearing the IWC St Exupéry Chrono today:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## allanvalle

Flightmaster Kinetic today


----------



## Dieselgeek




----------



## Cinq

Wearing my Breitling Navitimer today:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Cinq

Wearing the Ingenieur today:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## jarnould

Wearing my Glycine Airman MLV Today


----------



## Cinq

Wearing the IWC Portuguese Automatic today:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## enricodepaoli

Where are the gentlemen and lady drivers TAG Heuer people ??

Here is my beloved everyday classic..



















1983 Mercedes-Benz 280SL. Timeless ride to match timeless timepiece.


----------



## enricodepaoli

Cinq said:


> Borrowed the car from my collegue so I mad a Yogi shot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alfa GT, for those who are interested
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Cinq


ehy Cinq !!

I am a fan of Alfas !! My father had two Spiders when I was a kid back in the 70s, and I had a 1977 Spider back in 2001 in while living in Los Angeles.

Nowadays I drive my other dream car brand.. Mercedes-Benz.

To match that, nothing like a TAG Heuer !

Didn't see your Alfa, or your friend's, but just love that logo on the steering wheel... 

Cheers !


----------



## Cinq

enricodepaoli said:


> ehy Cinq !!
> 
> I am a fan of Alfas !! My father had two Spiders when I was a kid back in the 70s, and I had a 1977 Spider back in 2001 in while living in Los Angeles.
> 
> Nowadays I drive my other dream car brand.. Mercedes-Benz.
> 
> To match that, nothing like a TAG Heuer !
> 
> Didn't see your Alfa, or your friend's, but just love that logo on the steering wheel...
> 
> Cheers !


What about a Mercedes AMG and an IWC to match? There is a new one that comes with a limited edition Big Ingenieur and a white dial..

http://www.autoblog.nl/archive/2008/05/07/mercedes-benz-sl63-amg-edition-iwc

The alfa in the picture is a GT by the way.

Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Cinq

Almost forgot my wristshot of the day, the Navitimer:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## allanvalle

Bill Yao/MKII Stingray 60


----------



## enricodepaoli

Cinq said:


> What about a Mercedes AMG and an IWC to match? There is a new one that comes with a limited edition Big Ingenieur and a white dial..
> 
> http://www.autoblog.nl/archive/2008/05/07/mercedes-benz-sl63-amg-edition-iwc
> 
> The alfa in the picture is a GT by the way.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Cinq


nice link !!

I just love Mercedes-Benz.. but you know.. I think I have become a little conservative.. I like the classics. Well, of course any SL class and any IWC is already born classic. But I guess I'm blessed to just love my things.

By the way, that 280SL on the picture is my ride. She and my classic TAG Heuer just make a very nice couple !

and your posts are always very cool.. I'm new here but enjoying every bit.

Enrico


----------



## enricodepaoli

04lund2025 said:


> Thursday 30 Aug 2007 - Bathys Auto and Bathys Benthic.


I like your Mercedes-Benz / BATHYS photo !
I'm in love with the ROSE model with MOP dial. Very very good looking and they seem to be good timepieces !

Are you a dealer ? I see posts from you everywhere !!

E.


----------



## jarnould

Wearing my Chanel J12 today

http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=98&u=12152059


----------



## doc3341

Seiko Ti Sammi


----------



## enricodepaoli

*TIMELESS and CLASSIC Music Mixing...*

My 1999 TAG Heuer 2000 classic automatic...

...while driving my Music Mixing Studio.


----------



## enricodepaoli

04lund2025 said:


> Friday 30 Aug 2007 - Bathys AQ and Bathys Benthic.
> 
> Not as good as the one John just posted.....oh well:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=81867


is this the ROSE with Mother of Pearl ??? Does it come with two bands ? Easy to change them ?

It looks awesome.. wonder how it is in person.

Thanks for sharing,

E.


----------



## Puck

Bell & Ross Engineer Hydrobarbon Classic I. I'm new to this taking pictures thing, and it's hard!:-|


----------



## jarnould

Wearing my Glycine Airman Special I 24H today


----------



## Dieselgeek

I put the bracelet back on for a couple of days.


----------



## Cinq

Wearing the IWC St Exupéry Chrono today:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Puck

Bell & Ross Type Marine on this cloudy day in Montreal


----------



## Puck

Let's hope I got it right this time!


----------



## jarnould

Wearing my Glycine Airman Special 1960 AS-1701 24H today



Cheers
Jerome


----------



## Cinq

enricodepaoli said:


> ...By the way, that 280SL on the picture is my ride. She and my classic TAG Heuer just make a very nice couple !
> 
> and your posts are always very cool.. I'm new here but enjoying every bit.
> 
> Enrico


Wow, very nice car! Indeed a true classic. Take good care of her and drive safe :-!

Oh, speaking of driving safe: here is my wristshot of the day, doing 120 km/h on the highway ;-):










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## enricodepaoli

Cinq said:


> Wow, very nice car! Indeed a true classic. Take good care of her and drive safe :-!
> 
> Oh, speaking of driving safe: here is my wristshot of the day, doing 120 km/h on the highway ;-):
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Cinq


Thanks, Cinq ! Very nice picture and very nice watch, too. Great dial, case, hands and band setup !

You didn't mention anything about my beloved 2000 classic auto.. ahh ok, it has never smiled at you like it does to me...


----------



## Puck

Citizen 300m eco-drive diver on a watchadoo.


----------



## Cinq

enricodepaoli said:


> Thanks, Cinq ! Very nice picture and very nice watch, too. Great dial, case, hands and band setup !
> 
> You didn't mention anything about my beloved 2000 classic auto.. ahh ok, it has never smiled at you like it does to me...


Sorry, I have never seen one in real life so it's harder to judge. It looks like a nice rugged watch though :-!

Today I am wearing my B-1 again and since the weather is getting warmer, I put it back on the Fighter bracelet:










Kind regards,

Cinq

PS: nice to see some reactions on the pictures here, I got the impression we just posted to keep the thread growing :-d


----------



## Cinq

jarnould said:


> Wearing my Glycine Airman Special 1960 AS-1701 24H today
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Jerome


Very nice Jerome, I really like 24-hour dials and this one looks great!

Kind regards,

Cinq

PS: I think I will add a Raketa 24-hour watch to my collection


----------



## jarnould

Hi Cinq, Thanks very much, I have another 24h from Sweda (nice Quartz one) and I really like your IWC Portuguese :-! I'm note a big fan of Breitling except the old navitimer 806 and 809 

Today I'm wearing my Glycine Airman MLV



Cheers 
Jerome


----------



## enricodepaoli

yes, Cinq ! same type of apparent ruggedness of your Breitling. I mean, not so dressy, but more sporty rugged looks. Very timeless and classic, also as your B. 

You know, I've never played with swapping bands before, but after joining the forum, I came to realize it actually may bring totally new styles to the same watch.. I want to try some bands with my 2000...

Nice watch and great pics you always post ! Take care,

Enrico


----------



## jarnould

Hello all, here is my shot of the day with my Sweda 24h (for Cinq ;-) )

Euh :think:... there is only one hand for the seconde :-d the speed for the shot was to slow but it was funny to see 2 hands so I selected this pict ;-)



Regards
Jerome


----------



## Puck

Happy Sunday! The B&R Vintage 123 for now, the Seiko later for yard work.


----------



## Cinq

jarnould said:


> Hello all, here is my shot of the day with my Sweda 24h (for Cinq ;-) )
> 
> Euh :think:... there is only one hand for the seconde :-d the speed for the shot was to slow but it was funny to see 2 hands so I selected this pict ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> Jerome


Thanks Jerome,

I guess there are more 24-hour dial watches than I thought! I have to head over to the 24-hour watch forum here and learn a bit more I think :think:

I am wearing my Ingenieur today. It accompanied me to the swimming pool with our youngest son so I needed the rugged movement and the water resistance ;-)










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## allanvalle




----------



## juteste

Teste Terra


----------



## juteste




----------



## spogehead




----------



## jarnould

Nice Speedmaster Spog ..:-!

Cinq, I guess more and more 24h watches are on the market since it is more popular those days. For me a 24h watch is a "real watch"  as it does not make sens to have one hand doing 2 revolutions for 24 hours.... But I know it is a big "debat" and funny to argument ....

Today I am wearing my Glycine Airman MLV ... (again ..  ) witch is not a 24h .. yet... as it can be modify to become a "MLV purist 24h version"



Cheers
Jérôme


----------



## allanvalle

My afternoon BBQ watch


----------



## Cinq

I am wearing my Port Auto again today:










But I do have a 24-hour watch on order and I hope it will arrive in a week or so. It has to travel more than 1700 km from Vilnius to Alkmaar. A colleague and I both ordered a Raketa. You have to wait for pictures as I will not tell which one I choose :-d

Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## spogehead

jarnould said:


> Nice Speedmaster Spog ..:-!


Cheers, kinda digging that Glycine of yours cool dial colour ;-)


----------



## Puck

Off to the movies with the Explorer II on my wrist. Even crappier photo than usual, but I'm late...


----------



## crc32

31°C (88°F) in Vienna today, so sporty look with the Heuer


----------



## enricodepaoli

christian said:


> 31°C (88°F) in Vienna today, so sporty look with the Heuer


Nice, nice !! is that a "Pre-TAG" 2000 ? What's written on the dial ?


----------



## crc32

enricodepaoli said:


> Nice, nice !! is that a "Pre-TAG" 2000 ? What's written on the dial ?


Almost - it's a 1980 Heuer 1000. The dial says "Heuer 1000 - Quartz - 200 Meters - professional". I chose the quartz model deliberately as I use it as a tool / leisure watch...


----------



## enricodepaoli

christian said:


> Almost - it's a 1980 Heuer 1000. The dial says "Heuer 1000 - Quartz - 200 Meters - professional". I chose the quartz model deliberately as I use it as a tool / leisure watch...


Very nice ! Do you have it since new ?

Here's is my 1999 - 2000 automatic I have pretty much worn it everyday since new.


----------



## Cinq

As it is still quite cool, the Navitimer is back on the leather strap for a while.










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## jarnould

Picture of the day of My Airman Special 1960 from Monaco @ a trade show ;-)

Waiting for yours picts Cinq ;-)


Cheers 
Jerome


----------



## Puck

Wearing a vintage Seamaster that belonged to my dad. I'm off to NYC for a few days of fun!


----------



## Sjors

DW-6900WCJ-9ER, Brazilian FIFA WC 2006 model. Arrived yesterday.










Cheers,

Sjors


----------



## Cinq

Wearing the Ingenieur today. I really love this watch and if I didn't feel sorry for my other watches, it would get much more wrist time :-!










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## jarnould

Hi, having my Airman Special 1960 today.... looks nice and "very vintage" :-!



Cheers 
Jerome


----------



## jarnould

Again today my Glycine Airman Special 1960 ... I love it ... very smart !



Cheers 
Jerome


----------



## Cinq

It's Friday already! Wearing my Portuguese Automatic today.










Have a good weekend,

Cinq


----------



## allanvalle

Seiko Marine Master 600m Spring Drive


----------



## Cinq

allanvalle said:


> Seiko Marine Master 600m Spring Drive


I think it's great so see more models with the Spring drive movement :-!. I wish there was an AD who has Spring drive models closer to me, I still haven't seen one in real life :-(

I am wearing the Portuguese Automatic again and probably tomorrow too:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## jarnould

Hedllo all, today I am wearing my Glycine Airman 8 2003 World Timer with 3 time zone ...



Cheers 
Jerome


----------



## Cinq

Just as 'predicted' yesterday, the Portuguese Automatic is on my wrist today, together with the IWC cuff links :-!










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Cinq

A lovely day for the Ingenieur today :-!










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Puck

I can't get over this watch. Got it from Higuchi, and I keep looking at it. For about 400 bucks you get Solid end-links and clasp, anti-reflective sapphire glass, and the new 6R15 hand-winding, hacking movement which is keeping COSC time at +2 secs. a day. Oh, and it's waterproof to 200m, anti-magnetic, and has an internal rotating bezel calibrated in degrees to facilitate using the watch as a solar compass. And the latter gaget doesn't even look silly. Did I mention the watch only cost 400 bucks? That's how you go from being devastated by war to being the world's second largest economy in about a generation!


----------



## Cinq

My new watch arrived! A hand wound Raketa with 24-hour dial :-!










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## jarnould

Hi Cinq, That is a nice one... Congrats for your new 24h watch... :-!

Today I 'm in UK still wearring my Glycine Airman 8



Cheers
Jerome


----------



## Cinq

Today felt like a good day to wear my Portuguese Automatic:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Cinq

Wearing the Ingenieur today:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## jarnould

Hi All, Juste receive a new yellow Rubber band for my Glycine Airman Special I 24h... it s cool and very yellow... 



Cheers 
Jerome


----------



## Cinq

Jerome, nice strap!

I am wearing 2 watches today, having a WIS lunch in an hour :-d

Right wrist:










Left wrist:










(In the pocket: Ingenieur, no picture for today yet)

Have a good weekend!

Cinq


----------



## [email protected]

:-d [email protected]


----------



## jarnould

Thanks Cinq.
Tha more I see your Portuguese, the more I like it ...

Today I am wearing my Glycine Ariman MLV (Mauna Loa Volcano)



Cheers
Jerome


----------



## Cinq

Also wearing my 24-hour watch, the blue Raketa:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## BraniffPages

This one today


----------



## jarnould

Wearing my Seiko Bullhead 6138 Blue today....



Cheers
Jerome


----------



## jarnould

Hello everybody ... pretty nice day today, sunny and warm here in Paris .. 
I 'am wearing my Glycine Airman 8 today ..



Cheers
Jerome


----------



## Cinq

Wearing my Navitimer today and noticed it needs some cleaning.. Quite a lot of dust between the lugs :roll:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## WNUT

Wearing the Aviator
with it's new bond nato strap:


----------



## Cinq

I am wearing the St Exupéry Chrono today:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## jarnould

Hello, today I wear my Chanel J12 ceramique ...



Cheers 
Jerome


----------



## Puck

Fortis Official Cosmonaut Day/Date:


----------



## trancewidth

Stowa Marine Automatic today!


----------



## Cinq

Portuguese Automatic today

I had to hurry, the sun almost set behind the house and I wanted to take some pictures with sunlight!




























Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Brian D.

*T-SAR today.*


----------



## Onkel C

this one will get old together with me:


----------



## Aavlee

Just got my vintage back from service!


----------



## Cinq

Sorry I missed the wrist shot yesterday, I was too sick to take pictures :-(

I am feeling a bit better today and am wearing the Portuguese Automatic:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## WNUT

This afternoon the Volmax Aviator


----------



## Puck

"Great White" Seamaster GMT Chronometer:


----------



## jarnould

Today I'm wearing my Glycine Arman MLV with a Orange Nato Band !



Cheers 
Jerome


----------



## Onkel C




----------



## whachudoin

How do you change the date on the Volmax Aviator? 8:30, 12:00 like the poljot 3133?

Thanks.


----------



## jarnould

Just receive a new steel strap for my Glycine Airman 8 I am wearing today



Cheers 
Jerome


----------



## Puck

Yao-modded Nettuno 3 purchased from a fellow WUS-WIS. I've got a beloved original Nettuno 3 as well, which I don't dare alter, though I'm irked by its poor lume. The Yao-mod is visible throughout the night.


----------



## Cinq

It was quite some time ago that I had the B-1 on my wrist so this morning it begged me for some wrist time:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## jarnould

Wearing my Glycine Airman MLV with a new red rubber band I received yesterday.... very nice..



Cheers
Jerome


----------



## JohnF

Hi -










That's my new Guinand 40.50.02. Got it last Wednesday, it is all of 22s off in 5 days...

JohnF


----------



## Puck

Breitling Aerospace today: (That's my face, reflected in the crystal.:-d)


----------



## Puck

Hi JF,

Great watch. Googled Guinard, including Guinard Watches and Montres Guinard, and couldn't find any kind of official web presence. Is there any way I can browse the current Guinard selection in one place, or do I have sift through ebay adds? 

Regards, and thanks.


----------



## JohnF

Hi -

Guinand, not Guinard. www.guinand-watch.com

JohnF


----------



## Puck

o| Uggghhh!o| Must try to get this reading thing down. Only made the mistake because, uhm, I had too little sleep last night? Yeah. That's the ticket. Too little sleep.:roll:


----------



## Cinq

Made the picture 'very early on Sunday morning' but didn't have time to post it here before so here is a very late post of a very early picture :-d










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Cinq

Wearing the IWC Ingenieur today. There was still enough light to take this picture, we are quickly approaching the longest day of the year :-!










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## WNUT

whachudoin said:


> How do you change the date on the Volmax Aviator? 8:30, 12:00 like the poljot 3133?
> 
> Thanks.


Sorry for the late reply. Yep, the 3133. Though I don't even use the date because I can't read the tiny thing with my crappy eyesight.


----------



## WNUT

O&W Ranger today


----------



## jarnould

I put my Glycine Airman Special 1960 this morning.



Cheers
Jerome


----------



## Cinq

Portuguese Automatic today:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Cinq

Good morning! Here is a picture I took this morning:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## bestak

Poljot International Red October


----------



## Cinq

I borrowed a Canon EOS 350D from a friend and am playing a bit with it. Here are two of the many pics I took this morning:



















I already found out that taking shots in macro mode and low light without flash is impossible with this camera :-( I have to switch to full manual in that case and on a tripod that's no problem but you can forget wrist shots.

Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Verner

Today I'll be wearing my new baby, the B1 on the right.....










Best wishes,

Verner


----------



## Cinq

Wearing the Ingenieur today:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## jarnould

Cinq, the picture of the back is very nice ...

I'm wearing my Glycine MLV with a new Yellow Rubber band. It is very confortable ..



Cheers
Jerome


----------



## bestak

b-)


----------



## music_healing

Pronto Tropic Master 
Swiss ETA 25 jewels

bought it from local dealer for 70$


----------



## dosei

New Seiko spirit:


----------



## music_healing

Seiko Chrono 200 M Titanium SNA139 
change the bracelet to Nylon Strap (thx to WUS that give this good idea)


----------



## Onkel C




----------



## Cinq

jarnould said:


> Cinq, the picture of the back is very nice ...
> 
> I'm wearing my Glycine MLV with a new Yellow Rubber band. It is very confortable ..
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Jerome


Thanks Jerome! I like the combination of your Glycine with the yellow strap :-!

I am wearing the Portuguese (again) today:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## SeventySeven

Been wearing my G-Shock 7710 out inte the woods today!


----------



## bestak




----------



## Cinq

Still experimenting with the borrowed Canon EOS D350:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## bestak




----------



## Cinq

Portuguese Automatic in the setting sun while I am still at the office:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## O2AFAC67

This evening, this one...










and here it is earlier today...










A few days earlier still...










With a friend...










Cheers,
Ron


----------



## edwinthomas76

Wearing my new Seiko SBCM023(PROSPEX PERPETUAL CALENDER) 200m Scuba.


----------



## bestak




----------



## jarnould

Today I'm wearing my Glycine Airman Special I



Cheers 
Jerome


----------



## Cinq

Wearing the Ingenieur today and since I didn't post a picture yesterday, I took a few more today :-d




























Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## BraniffPages

New Seiko in the Texas sun


----------



## sneakertinker

Casio


----------



## Cinq

Portuguese Automatic:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## bestak

Strela Kirova


----------



## Cinq

Wearing the Ingenieur today and still playing around with the borrowed Canon:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Cinq

And again, the Ingenieur refused to be put in the drawer :-d










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Verner

Why only wear one? ;-)










Best wishes,

Verner


----------



## Cinq

Wearing the Portuguese Automatic before the power reserve gets too low :-d










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## bestak

Orient Star Royal


----------



## Cinq

Wearing the Ingenieur today:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## jarnould

Hi all

I ve been wearing my Glycine Airman MLV for the last few days .. 



Cheers
Jerome


----------



## Cinq

Today, the St Ex Chrono begged for some wrist time:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## BraniffPages




----------



## Combat Jump

.


----------



## Cinq

I was wearing this one yesterday but didn't have time to upload it until now:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## ttomczak

Right now....


----------



## jarnould

Wearing my new Glycine Lagunare today



Cheers 
Jerome


----------



## bestak




----------



## Cinq

I didn't have time yesterday to take a wrist shot, I hope you forgive me. Here is one from this morning:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## jarnould

I'm still wearing my Lagunare today .. :-d



Cheers 
Jerome

Hi Cinq... I like your Volvo ... :-!


----------



## Cinq

Wearing the Navitimer today:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## edwinthomas76

The Geek watch.... Casio DBC-1500.


----------



## jarnould

Wearing my Rolex Daytona today



Cheers
Jerome


----------



## Cinq

Wearing the Portuguese Automatic today:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## spogehead

Just set this ready for the weekend :-!


----------



## Cinq

I am wearing the Ingenieur today:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## bestak




----------



## Cinq

Another busy day for the Ingenieur today: swimming pool with the kids, playing with them afterwards, enjoying a nice dinner and having a great wine in the garden:










I would have loved to take a wrist shot at the swimming pool but with two small boys to guard, it just didn't work :-(

Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Brian D.

*Citizen today.*


----------



## Cinq

Working late this evening but I had to take a picture with the light of the setting sun:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Brice

I was glad to wear that one today :


----------



## Puck

My new EZM 3. Woo hoo! Love it. Just the right size for my skinny (6.3") wrist at 40mm. I wanted a really tough mechanical with good lume, that I could wear while shoveling snow. My cat's got a Rochefoucauld tourbillion on her paw. I keep asking to borrow it, but she just gives me this arch "_as if_" look. (Thanks to Dan Akroyd, and to WUS member TuffGong for reminding me.)


----------



## NSG1Tausend




----------



## The Watch Guy

here's what i'm wearing today!


----------



## roberev

Grand Seiko Spring Drive SBGA025










Rob


----------



## bestak




----------



## Tanksoldier

Tag F1, my current comrade in arms.....


----------



## Brian D.

*GW-530A G-Shock.*


----------



## George Roubicek

Vintage Seiko Automatic Chrono. Not bad for a 35yr old watch :thumbsup13:


----------



## crc32

Spirit on Carbon today.


----------



## bestak




----------



## bestak




----------



## Brian D.

*T-SAR.*


----------



## bestak




----------



## 3Dials

Resting on my wrist right now... Seiko SNA029.


----------



## Caliper1681

Wearing this vintage today.


----------



## Caliper1681

Benrus Electromatic


----------



## bestak




----------



## bestak




----------



## Cinq

I am wearing the Ingenieur today:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## WNUT

Aristo Dakar 2004 this afternoon.


----------



## ThomasAn




----------



## bestak




----------



## Cinq

Wearing the St Exupéry Chrono today:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## bestak




----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

After work I switched to the Timex automatic.


----------



## Caliper1681

Today, My Benrus


----------



## bestak




----------



## GEODE HUNTER




----------



## Mertzy

Nice.


----------



## Cinq

Wearing the Ingenieur today:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Erpardo

The one in the left for today, the other: tomorrow.


----------



## Cinq

I am wearing the Portuguese Automatic today:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## bestak




----------



## Cinq

Wearing the Navitimer today:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Cinq

Wearing the Ingenieur today:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## hazmatman

My photos are pretty pedestrian, and I am wearing a less than striking timepiece today; but, I had to chime in on this "longest wrist check."










Poljot


----------



## trinity027

Bernhardt










Regards,

Elliott


----------



## bestak




----------



## Cinq

Wearing the Portuguese Automatic today:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## SkooterNB

RW Don Giovanni chrono...


----------



## Cinq

Wearing the Portuguese Automatic again :-!










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## bestak




----------



## Cinq

One hundred pages already! Incredible! Keep up the good work, it's only a matter of days now before we hit the 2000 mark!

When I came home this afternoon, I changed into something more comfortable:










Kind regards and have a great weekend!

Cinq


----------



## zzzzzeke




----------



## Spacer




----------



## bestak

Strela


----------



## bestak




----------



## bestak




----------



## DiveTimer

It's like a million years since this thread was started but as I figure it thats what this thread is about so here is what I wore yesterday then what i wore tomorow, then what I will wear tomorow most likely......


----------



## Andrés




----------



## Andrés




----------



## Andrés




----------



## Andrés




----------



## Andrés




----------



## Brian D.

*Luminox for a lazy Sunday.*


----------



## spogehead




----------



## bestak




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Lunar Wahine










Stephen - (non diver) Maurice Lacroix


----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - UN MMC










Stephen - Bathys AQ and Maurice Lacroix


----------



## Aaron Weikart

8/30/08
All day: Seiko Flight Master Slide-rule Chronograph (SNAB69) :-!
Evening: Pulsar Chronograph ;-)


----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys AQ










Stephen - Bathys Benthic


----------



## Aaron Weikart

Those are gorgeous watches, those bathys... :-!


----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Quartz










Stephen - UN MMD Blue Surf


----------



## 04lund2025

Aaron Weikart said:


> Those are gorgeous watches, those bathys... :-!


Thank you very much! Bathys has some really cool watches coming out soon. The 47mm Benthic Ti (Dec 08) and next year sometime the 45mm Damascus steel watch.

Thanks again.

Stephen


----------



## bestak




----------



## Aaron Weikart

Monday 9/1/08 b-)


----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Lunar Wahine










Stephen - Bathys AQ


----------



## Aaron Weikart

04lund2025 said:


> Stephen - Bathys AQ


First, I'd just like to say that the mother of pearl on that watch is strikingly manly. I've never seen anything quite like it! All your great photography is really getting me into these time-pieces. :-! Good for me, bad for my check-book. ;-)
All this chat, I guess I should post my pictures!
Timex Expedition:


----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Auto










Stephen - UN GMT +-


----------



## 04lund2025

Aaron Weikart said:


> First, I'd just like to say that the mother of pearl on that watch is strikingly manly. I've never seen anything quite like it! All your great photography is really getting me into these time-pieces. :-! Good for me, bad for my check-book. ;-)


:thanks pictures do not do the MOP justice.

Here is a shot of Sandra's Black PVDed case Aquaculture.......take this picture and multiply it times 100 for color. This one is wild.










Stephen


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - UN San Marco










Stephen - Bathys UV Quartz 1st Gen


----------



## bestak




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Silver Ti



















Stephen - UN MMD


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## crc32

Those AP's are truly fantastic. Very rare, even on this board!

B for my birthday:


----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys UV Quartz 2nd gen










Stephen - Maurice Lacroix


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Lunar Wahine










Stephen - Bathys Benthic


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## bestak




----------



## Aaron Weikart

I had a dream that I was wearing this... :-!
Does it count? b-)


----------



## Cinq

I've been away for a few weeks (Holiday) and I see the 2000 mark has been taken at a storm!

This morning, I am wearing my Ingenieur. The picture wasn't taken today but at the departure for the Holiday destination.










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys AQ










Stephen - UN MMD


----------



## Aaron Weikart

04lund2025 said:


> Stephen - UN MMD


Great Ulysse-Nardin! :-!
One day, maybe I'll own one, eh? Gorgeous, just gorgeous!


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## Cinq

I am wearing the Navitimer today:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## bestak




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## 04lund2025

It was an all UN day for us.

Sandra - UN MMC










Stephen - UN MMD


----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys AQ










Stephen - UN MMD


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys UV Quartz 2nd gen










Stephen - Bathys AQ


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys AQ










Stephen - Bathys Benthic


----------



## Brian D.

*Eco Drive today.*


----------



## Vito_Corleone

Omega SMP


----------



## WNUT

Benarus Barracuda today.


----------



## Aaron Weikart

16610 Rolex Submariner today:


----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys 100F Auto










Stephen - Bathys Silver Ti Quartz


----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - UN San Marco










Stephen -


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - UN MMC



















Stephen - Bathys Benthic


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys AQ










Stephen - UN MMD


----------



## various121

Longines Master Collection Power Reserve


----------



## Aaron Weikart

Pulsar Chronograph with diver's strap today:


----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Silver Ti Quartz










Stephen - UN MMD Blue Surf


----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - UN MMC










Stephen - Bathys AQ


----------



## Brian D.




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys AQ










Stephen - Bathys Benthic


----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - UN MMC










Stephen - Bathys AQ


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## Vito_Corleone

Are you just posting all of your watches today?


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - UN DTL










Stephen - Bathys Benthic


----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Lunar Wahine










Stephen - UN MMD


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## 04lund2025

Afternoon change for Stephen since the FedEx guy showed up.


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys AQ










Stephen - Bathys Benthic


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys UV Quartz 2nd gen










Stephen - Bathys Silver Quartz 1st gen


----------



## enricodepaoli

TAG HEUER 2000 classic automatic. Daily wearer for almost ten years.


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys AQ










Stephen - Bathys UV Quartz 1st gen


----------



## kiwidj

*







*


----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys AQ










Stephen UN MMD Blue Surf


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - UN San Marco










Stephen - Bathys Benthic


----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys AQ










Stephen - UN GMT+-


----------



## Cinq

I am wearing the IWC St Exupéry Chrono today:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Lunar Wahine










Stephen - Bathys Benthic


----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys AQ










Stephen - Bathys Benthic


----------



## crc32

1970s Eterna Kontiki 20


----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Wahine










Stephen - Bathys Benthic


----------



## Brian D.

*Seiko SKX009 today.*


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## Reno

My turn.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=1346009#post1346009
:-!


----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Auto










Stephen - UN MMD


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## Aaron Weikart

Nothing more than excellence:


----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Aquaculture










Stephen - UN MMD


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## jmalian

might was well keep it going :think:

Bathys Aquaculture Ti


----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Aquaculture










Stephen - Bathys Benthic


----------



## Cinq

I am wearing the Ingenieur today and this evening I had some time to take a few pictures.




























Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## soleeman




----------



## soleeman




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Aquaculture










Stephen - Maurice Lacroix


----------



## soleeman




----------



## Cinq

Today, I am wearing the Breitling Navitimer. I swapped the steel bracelet for the black calf strap, giving it a more classic look that also better fits the time of the year.










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - UN MMC










Stephen - Bathys Benthic


----------



## kiwidj

*







*


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Silver Ti Quartz



















Stephen - Bathys Aquaculture


----------



## kiwidj

http://img.villagephotos.com/p/2007-9/1279857/HamiltonJazzMasterChrono.JPG


----------



## kiwidj

*







*


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## Cinq

IWC Ingenieur for me today:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Brian D.

*GW-9010 Rally Mudman.*


----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - UN MMC










Stephen - UN MMD Blue Surf


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Auto (Stealth)










Stephen - Bathys Benthic


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## Cinq

Today I am wearing the IWC St Exupéry Chrono:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## Rnon

Greetings


----------



## Stilian

Here are some sunny pics of my RW


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj

http://img.villagephotos.com/p/2007-9/1279857/Carbonfrogman010.JPG


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## Andrés




----------



## Andrés




----------



## Andrés




----------



## Andrés




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## Cinq

kiwidj said:


>


I saw your picture with the Crank Brothers pedals too |>, where is the rest of your bike?

Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Cinq

Wearing the Portuguese Automatic with matching cuff links today:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## Cinq

Wearing the Inge today:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Brian D.




----------



## kiwidj

*And by request, the bike shot...*


----------



## Brian D.




----------



## Cinq

Wearing the Portuguese Automatic today. We were walking in the dunes between Schoorl and Bergen.










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Cinq

kiwidj said:


> *And by request, the bike shot...*


Very nice bike! Here is a picture of my son with my bike in the background (Giant AC2 with Marzocchi Jr T).










We are going to look for a bigger bike for my son soon!

Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Cinq

I almost forgot, I was wearing the St Ex Chrono too :-!










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Vito_Corleone

Wearing my newest addition today:


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys AQ










Stephen - Bathys Benthic


----------



## MikalNY

Where is it?:-s


Verner said:


> My baby......


Anyways, my Casio


----------



## Cinq

I am wearing my Navitimer today:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## MikalNY

Great work to everyone, although some images have been removed...


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## doc3341

...I just drooled a bit



kiwidj said:


>


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Aquaculture










Stephen - UN Blue Surf


----------



## MikalNY

My god! I was wondering how much time it would take me to see all the pics in this thread itself. :roll::roll:


----------



## MikalNY

Most expensive watch-Chopard


----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Aquaculture










Stephen - UN GMT


----------



## kiwidj

*Nice! Cheers for sharing the pic...:-! Ride safe you two! |>*


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## Vito_Corleone




----------



## kiwidj

Is that YOUR pic or borrowed?


----------



## Cinq

IWC Ingenieur for me today:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Vito_Corleone

kiwidj said:


> Is that YOUR pic or borrowed?


Me? It's my pic, I took it today. Why?


----------



## Brian D.

*GW-9010 Rally Mudman today.*


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## soleeman




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Quartz










Stephen - Bathys Benthic


----------



## Vito_Corleone

kiwidj said:


>


Do you always wear 5 watches per day?


----------



## Vito_Corleone




----------



## MikalNY




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Auto










Stephen - Bathys Aquaculture


----------



## Cinq

Wearing the Inge today:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## MikalNY

Is kiwidj the only poster in this thread?? b-)b-) Keep them coming, kiwi


----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Quartz 2nd gen










Stephen - Bathys Quartz 1st gen


----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Aquaculture










Stephen - UN GMT +- (for starting a new job today)


----------



## kiwidj

Vito_Corleone said:


> Me? It's my pic, I took it today. Why?


Sorry, wasn't referring to you mate.


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## Cinq

I am wearing the Inge again.










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## crc32

My father's 40 year old Seiko today!


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## Hansch99

Swiss Army Infantry for me:


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## Son




----------



## Brian D.

*GL-7000 G-Shock today.*


----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Wahine










Stephen - Graham Chronofigther


----------



## WNUT

kiwi fest 2008! :-d
Just teasing.
Switched from Barracuda to modded Seiko


----------



## kiwidj

Vito_Corleone said:


> Do you always wear 5 watches per day?


*Well, not every day. That would be overdoing it a bit now wouldn't it mate...? *

;-)


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Graham Chronofighter










Stephen - Bathys Aquaculture


----------



## Clouseau




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## Cinq

Wearing the Portuguese Automatic:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - UN MMC










Stephen - Graham Chronofighter


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Auto










Stephen - Bathys Aquaculture


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Wahine










Stephen - UN MMD


----------



## Cinq

Ingenieur for me today:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys UV Quartz 2nd gen



















Stepnen - Maurice Lacroix


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - UN San Marco










Stephen - Graham Chronofighter


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## Cinq

I was wearing the Ingenieur during the day but changed to the Port Auto this evening










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## 04lund2025

Bathys - Lunar Wahine










Stephen - Bathys Benthic


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - UN MMC










Stephen - Bathys Benthic


----------



## Brian D.

*G-2310 G-Shock today.*


----------



## Cinq

Wearing my Navitimer today:



















Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Aaron Weikart

My new SEA-GULL Moon-Phase Manual Chronograph today:


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## 04lund2025

Stephen - Bathys Benthic


----------



## Cinq

Wearing my St Exupéry Chrono today:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## bograd




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Aquaculture










Stephen - UN MMD Blue Surf


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Auto










Stephen - Bathys Benthic


----------



## leicashot




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Silver Ti Quartz










Stephen - Bathys Aquaculture


----------



## spikey_ap

Hmm... it's something wrong with this watch. 
Is this the "Ultimate" version?



kiwidj said:


>


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Lunar Wahine










Stephen - Graham Chronofighter


----------



## kiwidj

spikey_ap said:


> Hmm... it's something wrong with this watch.
> Is this the "Ultimate" version?


It's the 26020 "Themes" model. 100% genuine AP. No fakes/replica Offshores for me mate...;-)


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## earlgray




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Lunar Wahine










Stephen - Bathys Benthic


----------



## Cinq

Wearing the Ingenieur today:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## bestak

Alba Riki Watanabe


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Lunar Wahine



















Stephen - UN MMD


----------



## polaco23

Couldnt decide :-d. But finally settled on the Marina Militare 44mm on orange rubber.


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Lunar Wahine










Stephen - UN MMD


----------



## music_healing

My Sumo as daily watch





































and my Orange Monster


----------



## joeyrahimi




----------



## Cinq

Wearing the Portuguese Automatic today:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## Cinq

The ever lovely Ingenieur for me today:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - UN MMC










Stephen - Bathys Benthic


----------



## Brian D.

*Citizen Eco Drive.*


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## Denke27

Glycine Incursore!


----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Lunar Wahine










Stephen - Bathys Benthic UV (strap by Paul "[email protected]")


----------



## ggyy1276




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys UV Quartz 2nd gen










Stephen - Bathys Silver Ti Quartz


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## WNUT

Modded Seiko with newly acquired leather strap.


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Lunar Wahine










Stephen - Graham Chronofighter


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## zett

I recently received a new strap for my Archimede. It doesn't steal attention from the watch itself which is good.


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Aquaculture










Stephen - UN MMD


----------



## Cinq

Trying a new whisky and the name is quite appropriate for Swiss watches :-!










I love the watch and the whisky is great too so this is a good combination.

Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## Cinq

Twelve hours later, still wearing the Navitimer:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Auto










Stephen - UN MMD Blue Surf


----------



## ggyy1276

So this is what people are using to jack up their post#s :-d


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Silver Ti Quartz










Stephen - Bathys Benthic


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## Cinq

Wearing the Ingenieur today:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Aquaculture










Stephen - Bathys Benthic


----------



## cheff1983

for me today


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## Brian D.




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - UN MMC










Stephen - UN GMT+-


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Silver Quartz 1st gen










Stephen - Bathys UV Quartz 1st gen


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Aquaculture










Stephen - UN MMD


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## Cinq

Today, I am wearing my Raketa! This one doesn't get enough wrist time...










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Aquaculture










Stephen - Graham Chronofighter


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys UV Auto










Stephen - UN MMD


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Aquaculture










Stephen - Bathys Benthic


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Lunar Wahine










Stephen - Maurice Lacroix


----------



## Cinq

Look what the FedEx man had for me today:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Hansch99

Stowa Airman w/date on Hirsch Liberty


----------



## Cinq

It just turned Saturday here and I am wearing this one:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## kiwidj

Cinq said:


>


*Cinq, that's a stunner!* Congrats mate! :-!


----------



## kiwidj

Cinq said:


> It just turned Saturday here and I am wearing this one:


Already had enough of the Breitling?? ;-)

That IWC is also a stunning number...

:-!


----------



## kiwidj

Saturday morning here. Wearing this to start the day...


----------



## Vito_Corleone

Wearing my latese acquisition:










I need to work on my photog skills, lol.


----------



## kiwidj

Vito_Corleone said:


>


That's a beauty mate. Really like that one...:-!


----------



## bestak

Seiko 6309-7040 MOD


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - UN MMC










Stephen - Bathys Benthic


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## WNUT

Tauchmeister auto today (haven't worn it in a while).


----------



## Cinq

Still enjoying the BP today:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Cinq

kiwidj said:


> Already had enough of the Breitling?? ;-)
> 
> That IWC is also a stunning number...
> 
> :-!


Thanks! Both are great indeed. The Breitling will get it's fair share of wrist time soon :-!

Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys UV Quartz 2nd Gen










Stephen - Bathys UV Quartz 1st Gen


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## music_healing

Blue Sumo today


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Lunar Wahine










Stephen - UN GMT+-


----------



## Cinq

Cosmonaute:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Stealth Auto










Stephen - Bathys Benthic


----------



## Ryan Alden

i enjoy this classical-look time piece these days..


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## Consigliere

Today this:


----------



## Cinq

The BP is still on my wrist :-!










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Aquaculture










Stephen - Bathys Benthic


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## Cinq

Today, I am wearing the Cosmonaute:










Here is a picture from the movement:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Aquaculture










Stephen - UN MMD Blue Surf


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## NSG1Tausend

Doxa 1000T


----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Lunar Wahine



















Stephen - UN MMD


----------



## Stilian

Classic with Tradition


----------



## Cinq

Portuguese Automatic today:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## NSG1Tausend

TSAR today


----------



## delghi

I just got this riseman snow shot I really like


----------



## kiwidj

Stilian said:


>


Great looking watch! Very classy...:-!


----------



## kiwidj

delghi said:


>


*>>> Congratulations!* Great shot of a great watch. My pick for best digital/ABC watch for 2008...:-!


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## NSG1Tausend

Tonight at work 
Robt


----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - UN MMC










Stephen - Bathys Benthic (1 of 1) for the Picciones watch show in Cleveland. Got to wear a Bathys being the rep for them. ;-)


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## Brian D.

*Newest arrival.*


----------



## Cinq

Been outside this afternoon for a watch-photoshoot. Had to take a wrist shot too :-!










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys UV Quartz 2nd gen










Stephen - Bathys Silver Ti Quartz 2nd gen


----------



## kiwidj

Cinq said:


> Been outside this afternoon for a watch-photoshoot. Had to take a wrist shot too :-!


Nice looking setting for a watch shot with DOF! :-!


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Black Quartz










Stephen - Bathys Benthic


----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Aquaculture










Stephen - UN MMD


----------



## polishammer




----------



## kiwidj

polishammer said:


>


Nice shot mate! Great looking Oris too...:-!


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Lunar Wahine










Stephen - Graham Chronofighter


----------



## Cinq

I missed a few days for the wrist check posts but yesterday I was wearing the Breitling Cosmonaute and Monday the IWC Portuguese Auto. This morning, the BP called for some attention :-!










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## NSG1Tausend

LM-7 
Regards
Robt


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## AndyC

About time I added one.










Andy


----------



## jaypetermen

Today on black strap.


----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Aquaculture










Stephen - Bathys Aquaculture


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Silver Ti Quartz










Stephen - Bathys Benthic


----------



## Cinq

Yesterday I was wearing the IWC St Exupéry Chrono but I was unable to take a wrist shot. Today, I am wearing the BP:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## boswell

Citizen Eco today -


----------



## NSG1Tausend

Regards
Robt


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Auto 1st gen










Stephen - Bathys Aquaculture


----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Aquaculture










Stephen - UN MMD and my little friend from this past summer


----------



## smokymance




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - UN San Marco










Stephen - UN GMT +-


----------



## NSG1Tausend

Regards
Robt


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Auto 1st gen










Stephen - UN MMD


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## 04lund2025

For Christmas eve day:

Sandra - Bathys Lunar Wahine MOP (1 of 1)










Stephen - Bathys UV Benthic (1 of 1)


----------



## NSG1Tausend

Very Sweet Stephen, after having held and seen your other UV that is nice to have 1 of 1, way to go. Great pcik for Sandra today.
Regards
Merry Christmas
Robert


04lund2025 said:


> For Christmas eve day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephen - Bathys UV Benthic (1 of 1)


----------



## NSG1Tausend

Christmas Eve, LM-7 on strap.


----------



## valjoux 7750

A 'fresh' watch in this topic, I see here only the same people who shows there watch everyday:think:.

Happy christmas eve:-!


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## Ryan Alden




----------



## NSG1Tausend

Merry Christmas to all.
Regards
Robt


----------



## 04lund2025

Merry Christmas Everyone!

Sandra - Bathys UV Quartz 2nd gen










Stephen - Bathys Benthic


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - UN MMC










Stephen - Bathys Aquaculture


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## Ryan Alden

my Le Locle when i played piano..


----------



## NSG1Tausend

:-!Robt


----------



## Ryan Alden




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Lunar Wahine










Stephen - UN MMD Blue Surf LE


----------



## kiwidj

Nice Tissot mate...:-!


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## Ryan Alden

thanks mate..!! what a fabulous Audemars Piguet you have..

also great shot you took..

here's another mine..


----------



## NSG1Tausend

today 
Regards
Robt


----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Aquaculture










Stephen - Bathys Benthic


----------



## Ryan Alden

Tissot Le Locle in black and white..


----------



## Andrés




----------



## Andrés




----------



## Andrés




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## NSG1Tausend

Today Dec 29/08
Regards
Robt


----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Aquaculture










Stephen - UN MMD


----------



## kiwidj

Right now, the PAM113...


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## NSG1Tausend

Regards
Robt


----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Lunar Wahine










Stephen - Bathys Aquaculture


----------



## music_healing

Orient Blue Mako



















close up wrist shot


----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Silver Ti Quartz










Stephen - Maurice Lacroix


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys UV Quartz 2nd gen










Stephen - Bathys Benthic


----------



## Cinq

Wearing the BP on the first day of 2009:










Best Wishes for 2009!

Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## polaco23




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - UN MMC










Stephen - Bathys Benthic


----------



## gibsonguy909

Third watch on the wrist today... ;-)


----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - UN MMC










Stephen - UN MMD


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## Ax




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Lunar Wahine (1 of 1)










Stephen - Bathys Silver Ti Quartz


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys 100F Auto 1st gen










Stephen - Graham Chronofighter


----------



## kiwidj

APROO...


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## music_healing

its affordable watch, but somehow I really love it

Orient CET05001W
its multiple pattern in dial, the blue cobalt hands and got it only 70 $ from Orient AD

I hope I could get the detail of this watch



















Wrist shot


----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Aquaculture










Stephen - Bathys Benthic


----------



## polaco23




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## Cinq

kiwidj said:


>


Nice one! Does it tell the time below the cover?

I am wearing my BP again, it's getting quite some wrist time lately!










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Aquaculture










Stephen - Bathys Benthic


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - UN MMC










Stephen - UN MMD Blue Surf LE


----------



## music_healing

Seiko Chrono 7A28


----------



## Ryan Alden

hello there.. give you my beautiful, classic Tissot PRC 200..



















regards..


----------



## kiwidj

Cinq said:


> Nice one! Does it tell the time below the cover?


Sure does, Cinq! :-!


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys UV Quartz 2nd gen










Stephen - Bathys Benthic


----------



## Astropin

My First EVER Lume pic.


----------



## desdamonas_rocketship

Here we go.............


----------



## kiwidj

Astropin said:


> My First EVER Lume pic.


Well done! Looks good...:-!


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - UN San Marco










Stephen - Bathys Benthic


----------



## Ryan Alden

give you my beautiful Tissot PRC 200 on Lomography photograph..










regards


----------



## music_healing

Seiko Black Monster


----------



## crc32

kiwidj said:


> http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a283/DavoinTokyo/IMG_1745.jpg


Nice! Here's my "I want to be a Bond-Submariner" Heuer 1000 on a DYI NATO to ZULU conversion. (no 18mm Bond-ZULUs around).

I guess its the quartz-powered uncle of your TAG


----------



## kiwidj

christian said:


> I guess its the quartz-powered uncle of your TAG


*>>> I like it! Classic...*:-!

Here's a quick B&W of my 1500 for ya...


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## Ryan Alden




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Aquaculture










Stephen - Bathys UV Quartz 1st gen


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - UN MMC










Stephen - UN GMT+-


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys UV Auto 1st gen










Stephen - Bathys Benthic


----------



## mcw53

*Texas Instruments Model 101*

1975 Texas Instruments Model 101


----------



## kiwidj

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=221546


----------



## BBJWatchMan




----------



## Ryan Alden

here's my new watch..

VELATURA, build for the sea...



















i have some in lomography pictures..


----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Lunar Wahine










Stephen - Bathys Benthic


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Lunar Wahine










Stephen - Bathys Benthic


----------



## Ryan Alden




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## Ryan Alden




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## Ryan Alden




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Black Quartz










Stephen - UN MMD


----------



## music_healing

Vintage Seiko Crown Manual from 1950

I try to get the aging dial but since the dial is silver and I only use Pocket
its quite hard for me , a beginner


----------



## music_healing

Seiko Manual cal 66 , old school

in brown strap









in black strap









wrist shot









the old watch


----------



## music_healing

Orient , focus on dial and blue hand


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## Ryan Alden




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Aquaculture










Stephen - Bathys Aquaculture


----------



## Highwood

Hamilton Wesley-B. 770 movement.


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## Ryan Alden




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys UV Quartz 2nd gen










Stephen - Bathys Benthic


----------



## mcw53

*Seiko SKX173 on President Bracelet*









*Seiko SKXA47 (White Knight) & SKXA61 (Orange Knight)*


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## Ryan Alden




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Silver Ti Quartz










Stephen - UN MMD


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj

>>Nice pic!


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## Ryan Alden




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - UN San Marco










Stephen - Bathys Aquaculture


----------



## music_healing

humble pics of Lord Marvel


----------



## WNUT

NavB 44mm Unitas


----------



## kiwidj

>>>Nice pic RA!


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## Ryan Alden




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Lunar Wahine










Stephen - Bathys Benthic


----------



## polaco23




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## Ryan Alden




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Auto 1st gen










Stephen - Bathys Benthic


----------



## Cinq

Wearing my Breitling Cosmonaute which I put on a Hirsch Liberty for a change:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Silver Ti Quartz










Stephen - UN MMD Blue Surf LE


----------



## Ryan Alden

and


----------



## music_healing

Samurai Family



















:thanks


----------



## kiwidj

Banzai to those! :-!


----------



## kiwidj

Right now, going funky ROO style...










:-!


----------



## Ryan Alden

wow! tremendous!

me in Lomography


----------



## NSG1Tausend

Citizen MA
Regards
Robt


----------



## kiwidj

Nice one Rob! :-!


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## music_healing

playing arround with my watch between patients










If we could look the watch with X ray Fluoroscopy, here is the result


----------



## kiwidj

Got the good old Riseman on now...


----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Aquaculture










Stephen - UN MMD


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## NSG1Tausend

At work..................
Regards
Robt


----------



## Cinq

As soon as the firemen give back my watch, I will put it on my wrist again :-d










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Aquaculture










Stephen - UN GMT+-


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## klod100

Some warm Hawaii style in during cold winter:


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## elemental

First Post


----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Aquaculture










Stephen - Bathys Silver Ti


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Lunar Wahine










Stephen - Bathys Benthic


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - UN MMC










Stephen - UN MMD


----------



## music_healing

Orient Blue Mako, another funshot while working today










From 15 cm distance









Try to get a little bit closer to +/- 7cm from the watch


----------



## diaboliq

My modded Kronos  
I did some work on the lume and made the face look more matte. 
And changed those sword hands for these.. I was learning on how to apply lume and new hands and tried to make the watch has some wabisabi.. So this is the end result. And yes, it was my first time.. :-D


----------



## JPorter

My daily beater, quick&dirty snap here at work.










MB Microtec "Commander" P6506, titanium. It came with the sterile dial, it's not modded. Apparently the ones shipping in the last few years have the Traser logo, but I'm happy that this series didn't.


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## music_healing

Samurai Ti Black


----------



## polaco23

Damn this is a loooong wrist check! when will the madness stop! (not with this post i hope!) Hamilton for me on Sinn buckle & custom leather strap.


----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Black Quartz










Stephen - Bathys Benthic


----------



## music_healing

this is the Seiko , in my view when I got vertigo :-d:-d


----------



## kiwidj

Nice one mate!


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## music_healing

@ KiwiDJ
Love to see that AP, the shot is very sharp..

I wonder when I am going to save enough to have AP :-d

well , mine is still the same this week, Samurai Black in duty


----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Lunar Wahine










Stephen - UN MMD Blue Surf


----------



## Ryan Alden




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## Ryan Alden




----------



## pniev

*OK. I join with an artistic photo*


----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys UV Quartz 2nd gen










Stephen - UN MMD


----------



## kiwidj

music_healing said:


> @ KiwiDJ
> Love to see that AP, the shot is very sharp..
> 
> I wonder when I am going to save enough to have AP :-d


Thanks buddy! Work hard _and _save hard. That's what I did. You'll get one one day...

:-!


----------



## kiwidj

Back to work Monday. Going with the Longines today...


----------



## music_healing

*Re: OK. I join with an artistic photo*



pniev said:


>


wow... inspiring picture for me |> |>


----------



## Ryan Alden




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Aquaculture










Stephen - Graham Chronofighter


----------



## Cinq

Ingenieur for me today:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## elemental

The 9 year old Tudor i ALWAYS forget to wind..along with my giant fingerprint on the crystal..


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Aquaculture










Stephen - UN MMD


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Lunar Wahine










Stephen - UN MMD Blue Surf


----------



## Ryan Alden




----------



## Cortney Jay

My first Post! |>

I'm sporting my 7-4-7 today...


----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Aquaculture










Stephen - Bathys Benthic


----------



## kiwidj

One of these...


----------



## Dai Capp

Wearing my Ray Knight on Vintager in Crackle as I have been now since I got it. I just love this watch!



















All the best

DC


----------



## Gianna's Dad




----------



## kiwidj

Cool watch JC! :-! Keep the pics coming...


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## music_healing

wrist shot today










Lumeshot 


















Reflection


----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Black Quartz










Stephen - Bathys Aquaculture


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Lunar Wahine










Stephen - Bathys Benthic


----------



## music_healing

Orient Star Dive Watch 300 M - Black


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys 100 Fathoms Auto 1st gen










Stephen - Bathys Benthic


----------



## AndyC

For the weekend this.










Andy


----------



## music_healing

Orient Star in bracelet









wearing Dive watch in GT Car Racing 









a little bit not appropriate but I dont have Racing Watch


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Aquaculture










Stephen - UN MMD


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - UN MMC










Stephen - Bathys Benthic


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys 100 Fathoms Auto 1st gen










Stephen - UN MMD


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Aquaculture










Stephen - Bathys Benthic


----------



## kiwidj

That's a great pic..:-!


----------



## kiwidj

*Re: For tomorrow*

Gorgeous...


----------



## kiwidj

Beautiful watch...


----------



## kiwidj

I love that one...:-!


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Quartz 1st gen










Stephen - Bathys Aquaculture


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Lunar Wahine










Stephen - Maurice Lacroix


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Graham Chronofighter










Stephen - Bathys Benthic


----------



## danielb

Ryan Adlen awesome picture of Rolex, and ofc awesome watch !!


----------



## diaboliq

Beater today...


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Aquaculture










Stephen - UN MMD Blue Surf LE


----------



## music_healing

Very hard to take a decent Tuna shot

some wristshot... 









a little reflective


----------



## music_healing

some other wrist check

east collide with west









rare orient









the KS









Seiko in conflict, COSC Seiko


----------



## music_healing

OS300 again


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Lunar Wahine










Stephen - Bathys Aquaculture


----------



## Ryan Alden

any comments or opinion would be appreciated..

regards


----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys 100 Fathoms Auto 1st gen










Stephen - UN MMD


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - UN MMC










Stephen - Bathys Benthic


----------



## GEODE HUNTER




----------



## Anville

Getting some artwork doen with the 856 utc.


----------



## kiwidj

WOW! Nice work there...:-!


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys UV Quartz 2nd gen










Stephen - UN MMD


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys UV Quartz 2nd gen










Stephen - Bathys UV Quartz 1st gen


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Aquaculture










Stephen - UN MMD Blue Surf LE


----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - UN San Marco










Stephen - Bathys Benthic


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys 100F Auto 1st gen










Stephen - UN GMT+-


----------



## music_healing




----------



## AndyC

Andy


----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Lunar Wahine










Stephen - Bathys Benthic


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Aquaculture










Stephen - UN MMD


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## sk001




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys UV Quartz 2nd gen










Stephen - Bathys Benthic


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - UN MMC



















Stephen - UN MMD Blue Surf LE


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys 100F Auto










Stephen - Bathys Benthic


----------



## thetokyokid

Gorgeous!


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - UN MMC










Stephen - UN MMD


----------



## music_healing

some of Tuna shot while I drink my late coffee


----------



## music_healing

other Tuna shots while eating my Tuna Mushroom Piza


----------



## music_healing

Tuna close up while waiting my dinner to arrive



















my best regards and wristshot to you all my fellow WUS










William


----------



## diaboliq

DeVille GMT coaxial today..


----------



## music_healing

Tuna again


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Aquaculture










Stephen - Bathys Aquaculture


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Aquaculture










Stephen UN MMD


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Aquaculture










Stephen - Bathys Aquaculture


----------



## music_healing

another wristhot of Orient


----------



## makai8o8




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Silver Ti Quartz










Stephen - Bathys Benthic Ti Quartz


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## pycvalade

So, this is my Tokyoflash Rogue today )


----------



## kiwidj

Beautiful UN! :-!


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Lunar Wahine










Stephen - Bathys Benthic Ti


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## ggyy1276




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Aquaculture










Stephen - Bathys Benthic Ti


----------



## ggyy1276




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Lunar Wahine










Stephen - Bathys Benthic Ti


----------



## Vito_Corleone

SOH Today:










Horrible pic though.


----------



## krzychoks

Suitable climate this is it.


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## L.C.




----------



## music_healing

Seiko Blue Sumo to share today


----------



## Ryan Alden




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Aquaculture










Stephen - UN MMD


----------



## Ryan Alden

just for fun pictures! b-)


----------



## L.C.

RYAN ALDEN said:


>


I like that but what size is the case? Looks like it might be a tad big on me, I have a small wrist.


----------



## Ryan Alden

L.C. said:


> I like that but what size is the case? Looks like it might be a tad big on me, I have a small wrist.


43 mm without the crown.. 46 mm crown..

me neither have a big wrist.. but i see huge watch such a fashion ways to being different and do eccentric..

those like formal and polite watch probably never wear this rude and huge watch.. but i like it so much..

by the way, nice Omega fellas!


----------



## L.C.

Yeah, definitely a beautiful watch man!


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys 100 Fathom Auto










Stephen - Bathys Benthic Ti


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Lunar Wahine










Stephen - Bathys Benthic Ti


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Lunar Wahine (1 of 1)










Stephen - Bathys Benthic Ti


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL

Citizen diver today. 









Have a good weekend, guys! :-!


----------



## Docrwm




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Silver Ti Quartz










Stephen - Bathys Benthic Ti


----------



## Brian D.

*TAG Formula 1 today.*


----------



## ggyy1276




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL

Going old skool today.


----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys UV Quartz 2nd gen










Stephen - Bathys Benthic Ti


----------



## Vito_Corleone

Wearing my newest piece today:










I'm in love with it.


----------



## music_healing

Wearing Tuna Can


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Aquaculture



















Stephen - Bathys Benthic Ti


----------



## BenL

Rollin' 




:-!


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL

Silencer for me. 











Happy Tuesday, guys! :-!


----------



## music_healing

Tuna again


----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - UN MMC (1 of 3)










Stephen - Bathys Benthic Ti


----------



## IcedOut

Crazy, such nice pictures, wrists, and watches. ;-)


----------



## kiwidj

Vito_Corleone said:


> Wearing my newest piece today.


Congratulations, VC! It's a beauty. I hope to own one soon...:-!


----------



## kiwidj

serial8 said:


> So, this is my Tokyoflash Rogue today )


That's a cool watch! b-)


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## music_healing

Tuna @ Office


----------



## BenL




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Aquaculture










Stephen - Bathys Benthic Ti


----------



## music_healing

having fun in office today


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## music_healing

Blue Sammy today in office


----------



## diaboliq

kiwidj said:


>


Wonderful photo ;-)


----------



## BenL




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys 100F Auto










Stephen - Bathys Benthic Ti


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## music_healing

@ Kiwi

very nice pocket shot, I am having trouble doing pocket shot since I have no tripod with me .. Just use anything to hold my camera

Another shot from my office table


----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Lunar Wahine (1 of 1)










Stephen - Bathys Benthic Ti


----------



## BenL

Again.


----------



## BenL




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys 100F Auto










Stephen - Bathys Benthic Ti


----------



## ggyy1276




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - UN MMC










Stephen - Bathys Benthic Ti


----------



## gpjoe




----------



## BenL

It's Carrera time! b-)


----------



## kiwidj

diaboliq said:


> Wonderful photo ;-)


Thanks. Glad u like it...

:thanks


----------



## kiwidj

music_healing said:


> @ Kiwi
> 
> very nice pocket shot, I am having trouble doing pocket shot since I have no tripod with me .. Just use anything to hold my camera..


Thanks, mate. I actually used the box of tissues and my kitchen table to shoot that one. Give that a go...


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## music_healing

kiwidj said:


> Thanks, mate. I actually used the box of tissues and my kitchen table to shoot that one. Give that a go...


 Kiwi... thx.. btw, I am using some of your incredible shots as my PC and laptop wallpapers I hope u dont mind..


----------



## kiwidj

music_healing said:


> I am using some of your incredible shots as my PC and laptop wallpapers I hope u dont mind..


Geez, mate, I'm not too comfortable about that...

;-) J/K. Glad you like'em so much. BTW, if you'd like the hi res versions of any pics in particular just shoot me a PM. I'd be more than happy to send you some...


----------



## music_healing

kiwidj said:


> Geez, mate, I'm not too comfortable about that...
> 
> ;-) J/K. Glad you like'em so much. BTW, if you'd like the hi res versions of any pics in particular just shoot me a PM. I'd be more than happy to send you some...


no worry Kiwi

I stop using it as its not comfortable for you

but enjoying ur vision .. its nice... 
sorry bout that mate...


----------



## music_healing

sharing 
seiko 5 actus, second stop
its a japan domestic market seiko 5 with second hacking feature









and seiko 5 actus second stop with tuna300









and today, I pair my OS300 with Seiko original carbon strap 24


----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Benthic Ti










Stephen - Bathys Benthic Ti


----------



## music_healing

OS300 in carbon strap at my office
Desk Diving , Desk Climbing


----------



## kiwidj

music_healing said:


> no worry Kiwi
> 
> I stop using it as its not comfortable for you
> 
> but enjoying ur vision .. its nice...
> sorry bout that mate...


>>> Maaaate, *J/K* means "Just Kidding"!! 

So sorry if I made you feel otherwise. You can use all the pics of mine you want, buddy!! I'd be happy and honored if you did. Let me know which ones you like and I will glady send you Hi Res versions..:-!


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## music_healing

kiwidj said:


> >>> Maaaate, *J/K* means "Just Kidding"!!
> 
> So sorry if I made you feel otherwise. You can use all the pics of mine you want, buddy!! I'd be happy and honored if you did. Let me know which ones you like and I will glady send you Hi Res versions..:-!


 upss pardon my English then hehehe if I really need any hi res version, I would gladly let you know thanks a lot Kiwi


----------



## kiwidj

music_healing said:


> upss pardon my English then hehehe if I really need any hi res version, I would gladly let you know thanks a lot Kiwi


>> NP (ie,"_No Problem_"). Glad we sorted that out! Hear from you soon then. Cheers..:-!


----------



## valvestem

Had to get in on this thread at least once...


----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - UN MMC










Stephen - Bathys Benthic Ti


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## ggyy1276




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Aquaculture










Stephen - Bathys Benthic Ti


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## music_healing

kiwidj said:


>


:-! Kiwi its good shot

I wonder.. in minute 7.. is that a scratch ?


----------



## music_healing

Rolex 6694 today


----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Aquaculture










Stephen - Bathys Benthic Ti


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Aquaculture










Stephen - Bathys Benthic Ti


----------



## BenL




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## music_healing

sharing Seiko Orange today in vented strap


----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Aquaculture










Stephen - Bathys Benthic Ti


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## shah

My latest acquisition:


----------



## BenL




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Aquaculture










Stephen - Bathys Benthic Ti


----------



## music_healing

shah said:


> My latest acquisition:


@ Shah
:-!:-!

no words could describe my congrats for u owning that beauty

Today, I wear a chrono.. Its been quite some time since it worn

















My girlfriend wear a vintage Seiko actus with second stop feature


----------



## LFCRules

My Sinn received yesterday:


----------



## shah

music_healing said:


> @ Shah
> :-!:-!
> 
> no words could describe my congrats for u owning that beauty


Thanks mate!

My Tissot with new shoes today:


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## Lester Burnham

Today I'm wearing:


----------



## BenL

:-!


----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Aquaculture










Stephen - Bathys Benthic Ti


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## music_healing




----------



## BenL

kiwidj said:


> >> NP (ie,"_No Problem_"). Glad we sorted that out! Hear from you soon then. Cheers..:-!


Lost in translation? ;-)


----------



## BenL

Seiko Sumo! :-!


----------



## BenL

Dude, this thread takes forever to load up...:-x


----------



## kiwidj

BenL said:


> Lost in translation? ;-)


It's a bit of long story. Def too long to want to translate...


----------



## kiwidj

BenL said:


> Dude, this thread takes forever to load up...:-x


Doesn't it...? o|


----------



## kiwidj

LFCRules said:


> My Sinn received yesterday:


Congratulations! Fine looking watch that one...:-!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Today I'm wearing:










A $9 (free shipping) watch from DealExtreme. Which attracts a lot more attention than any Rolex or Breitling b-)


----------



## Hansch99

Lester Burnham said:


> Today I'm wearing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A $9 (free shipping) watch from DealExtreme. Which attracts a lot more attention than any Rolex or Breitling b-)


That's such a cool watch!

Here's what I'm wearing today:


----------



## LFCRules

My delivery this morning, Benarus Sea Devil:


----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Aquaculture










Stephen - Bathys Benthic Ti


----------



## kiwidj

That's pretty neat...:-!


----------



## BenL

It's the MTG for me today. :-!


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Aquaculture










Stephen - Bathys Benthic Ti


----------



## kiwidj

I hate Photobucket!!


----------



## kiwidj

I hate Photobucket!!!


----------



## kiwidj

Cinq said:


> IWC St. Exupery:


Great looking watch! :-!


----------



## kiwidj

Nice pic! :-!


----------



## kiwidj

Cinq said:


>


Another beauty!


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## music_healing

@ Kiwi

another cool pocket shot

as ussual
sharing some of mine


----------



## BenL

Classic G for me.


----------



## music_healing

Another one


----------



## kiwidj

music_healing said:


> @ Kiwi another cool pocket shot


Thanks mate. BTW, you're more than welcome to using it as wallpaper...;-)


----------



## kiwidj

Switching to the Longines...


----------



## Lester Burnham

Today I'm wearing:










A Vostok Komandirskie on a NATO-strap


----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - UN MMC










Stephen - Bathys Benthic Ti


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys 100F Quartz










Stephen Bathys Benthic Ti


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL

kiwidj said:


>


Really cool effect.


----------



## BenL




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## music_healing

Chopard Mille Miglia


----------



## music_healing

kiwidj said:


>


:-!:-!

Kiwi this one is very nice...
wow factor is 10

nice indeed.. good concept and great eyes


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## music_healing

kiwidj said:


>


 wow the background is that all yours ?


----------



## BenL

Seiko Sumo for me.


----------



## blackstallion

Just got back from business, still wearing my travel companion.
































































I'll be switching back to this beauty on Monday :-!


----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys 100F Auto










Stephen - Bathys Benthic Ti


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL

Going green today. 

​ 

:-!


----------



## LFCRules




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Aquaculture










Stephen - Bathys Benthic Ti


----------



## WNUT

Starting the day with the Laco. Then will switch to the Barracuda and probably the Triton after that. :think:


----------



## BenL




----------



## kiwidj

Nice watch and pic..:-!


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## music_healing

my mom's cheap beater


----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Lunar Wahine










Stephen - Bathys Benthic Ti


----------



## BenL

music_healing said:


> wow the background is that all yours ?


Yes, he is da man. ;-)


----------



## BenL




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - UN San Marco










Stephen - Bathys Benthic Ti


----------



## BenL




----------



## Patstarrx

B&R


----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Lunar Wahine










Stephen - Bathys Benthic Ti


----------



## BenL




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys 100F Auto










Stephen - Bathys Benthic Ti


----------



## Tony B




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys 100F Quartz 1st gen










Stephen - Bathys Benthic Ti


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL




----------



## Ryan Alden

BenL said:


>


fabulous Tag! :-!


----------



## music_healing




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Aquaculture










Stephen - Bathys Benthic Ti


----------



## BenL

Back to basics.


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL

G-Shock MIRB Frogman. :-!


----------



## BenL

and this one later on today.


----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Silver Ti quartz










Stephen - Bathys Benthic Ti


----------



## music_healing

Sumo orange for Easter Sunday


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## Ryan Alden




----------



## BenL




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Aquaculture










Stephen - Bathys Benthic Ti


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL




----------



## bentoboi

my dear fellow watch lovers....i'm wearing this for past few days. it's a present from my grandfather...he's 96 this year btw.....he mention to me that he got this watch not long after world war 2. now i'm having trouble identifying the model....so can any1 please be kind enough to let me know?? i realized the star is slightly smaller compared to other constellation>>>thanks


----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Lunar Wahine










Stephen - Bathys Benthic Ti


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL

G-Shock G-7710-1 for me.


----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - UN MMC



















Stephen - Bathys Benthic Ti


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Aquaculture










Stephen - UN MMD


----------



## music_healing

Precision


----------



## music_healing

Another Sumo photo









and the wristshot


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## music_healing

kiwidj said:


>


Dave San

its like a Heavyweight championship rumble 
:-d:-d


----------



## music_healing

Yellow Mako, got it for < 100 usd
I like this affordable so much










Lumeshot









:thanks


----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Lunar Wahine










Stephen - Bathys Benthic Ti


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys UV Quartz 2nd gen










Stephen - Bathys Benthic


----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL

Getting some 6900 action today.


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj

bentoboi said:


> my dear fellow watch lovers....i'm wearing this for past few days. it's a present from my grandfather...he's 96 this year btw.....he mention to me that he got this watch not long after world war 2. now i'm having trouble identifying the model....so can any1 please be kind enough to let me know?? i realized the star is slightly smaller compared to other constellation>>>thanks


Post your enquiry on the Omega Forum. More chance you'll get a response there...

https://www.watchuseek.com/forumdisplay.php?f=20

Good luck!


----------



## kiwidj

music_healing said:


> Dave San
> 
> its like a Heavyweight championship rumble
> :-d:-d


You know it, mate! Two serious contenders there...


----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Lunar Wahine










Stephen - Bathys Benthic Ti


----------



## WNUT

Switched to modded monster this afternoon


----------



## kiwidj

Switching over to the G-Shock Python 5600...


----------



## kiwidj

And now the Longines for work...


----------



## BenL




----------



## music_healing

some new wrist check, taking while eating ice cream in gelato cafe




























:thanks


----------



## kiwidj

*Switching to the Hamilton now...*








http://img129.imageshack.us/img129/9783/img20541.jpg


----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys 100 Fathons Auto










Stephen - Bathys Benthic Ti


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Aquaculture










Stephen - Bathys Benthic Ti


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj

Switching to the Hamilton...


----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - UN MMC










Stephen - UN MMD


----------



## crc32

Chronomat for my GF's graduation ceremony


----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Aquaculture










Stephen - UN MMD Blue Surf LE


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL

Tag Carrera.


----------



## Foxglove

Alpha GMT Master today


----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Benthic Ti










Stephen - Bathys Benthic Ti


----------



## kiwidj

Switching to this now...


----------



## music_healing




----------



## kiwidj

*Switching now to the CF Frogman...*


----------



## BenL

I like the yellow strap.


----------



## BenL




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Silver Quartz 1st gen










Stephen - Bathys Benthic Ti


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Lunar Wahine










Stephen - Bathys Benthic Ti


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys 100 Fathoms Quartz










Stephen - Bathys Benthic Ti


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Aquaculture










Stephen - Bathys Benthic Ti


----------



## kiwidj

The one on the far left...










;-)


----------



## BenL




----------



## dctokyo

This is my new one


----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - UN MMC










Stephen - Bathys Benthic Ti


----------



## BenL




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Aquaculture










Stephen - Bathys Benthic Ti


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Lunar Wahine










Stephen - UN MMD Blue Surf LE


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL




----------



## kiwidj

dctokyo said:


> This is my new one


Nice one! Any real life pics of it? Wrist shots would be good...;-)


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj

Switching to my other G-Python now...


----------



## music_healing

Wearing Orient Star today


----------



## LFCRules




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Lunar Wahine










Stephen - Bathys Benthic Ti


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## somon

Nice shot!!:roll::roll:








Nice shot...!:roll:

Somon
;-)


----------



## BenL




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Aquaculture










Stephen - Bathys Benthic


----------



## kiwidj

http://img165.imageshack.us/img165/1204/img2688l.jpg


----------



## goneontheroad

ok. gotta be a part of it. Breitling Emergency...again.


----------



## kiwidj

Switching to the Longines for a somewhat formal occasion I have to attend later today...


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj

Now switching to my favourite G-Shock, the Carbon Fiber Frogman...


----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL

Switching over to the Frogman now.


----------



## music_healing

new addition to the family

Orientstar Rose Gold


----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - UN San Marcos










Stephen - Bathys Benthic Ti


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL

Switched to this one this evening while enjoying a nice _Shiroi Koibito_ cookie - great stuff!


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Lunar Wahine










Stephen - Bathys Benthic Ti


----------



## BenL

The Citizen NY2300 for me today. 



















:-!


----------



## BenL

kiwidj said:


> Nice one! Any real life pics of it? Wrist shots would be good...;-)


+1  Live pics are good.


----------



## BenL

Switching gears.


----------



## music_healing

Beater watch


----------



## 04lund2025

Sandra - Bathys Aquaculture










Stephen - UN GMT+-


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL

G-Shock Mudman for me today.


----------



## BenL

Switched over


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL

Happy Friday, guys. :-!


----------



## BenL

Switchin' over to this one.


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL

Switching over to the newest member of my watch family. :-!


----------



## music_healing

Back of my watch


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL

Had this one on for the first half of the day.


----------



## BenL

Switched to this one later in the day since I headed downtown for a dinner.


----------



## jiminpotomac

I'm wearing this to Mother's Day Brunch:


----------



## music_healing

Speedy





































picture taken while eating


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## music_healing

Pattern of the dial form OS rose


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## music_healing

trying to have some macro shot today

Showing the day wheel









Showing the date wheel









Power Reserve









the whole dial 


















as u can see, each dial has it own embossed pattern, its a very unique and detailed pattern

even the minute index baton, each gold batton has it owns pattern


----------



## BenL

Going with the Carrera today.


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL

Gulfman today.


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL

Orange Mako for me today. 



:-!


----------



## music_healing

Omega Speedy Pro





































and finally.. this is lunch... with speedy


----------



## music_healing

kiwidj said:


>


Dave
its gorgeous...
the watch..
great strap..
+ your vision :-!:-!


----------



## music_healing

Tuna Can ..


----------



## crc32




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## PamHunta

IN before page 200


----------



## crc32

Vintage Thursday:


----------



## BenL

Going orange again today. 










:-!


----------



## music_healing

Blue Mako



















:thanks


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj

Switching to my daily wearer...


----------



## BenL

kiwidj said:


> Switching to my daily wearer...


I _have_ noticed you wear that one quite often...;-)


----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL

Switching over to this one 









:-!


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL

Starting out with this beast.


----------



## BenL

Switching over to this one


----------



## BenL

Switching gears...again. 



:-!


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL




----------



## kiwidj

music_healing said:


> Dave
> its gorgeous...
> the watch..
> great strap..
> + your vision :-!:-!


:thanksmate!


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## ggyy1276




----------



## BenL

:-!


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## music_healing

My only Gshock


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## Ryan Alden




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## Gregor1

1 watch, 1 camera.


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## danielb

04lund2025 said:


> Sandra - Bathys Black Quartz
> Stephen - UN MMD


Nice photos !!
And nice strap with Bathys - what sort of leather it is?:-!


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## music_healing

I just back from hiking in Tangkuban Perahu Mountain in West Java

been wearing Globemaster whole day, even in raining day









Raining









after rain is stop


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## Brian D.




----------



## music_healing

kiwidj said:


>


Dave San
can you tell me, what the bat sign mean ?
cool....


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## CamLS

Awesome pics!! The backdrop is perfect for that green bezel!!



music_healing said:


> I just back from hiking in Tangkuban Perahu Mountain in West Java
> 
> been wearing Globemaster whole day, even in raining day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after rain is stop


----------



## kiwidj

music_healing said:


> Dave San
> can you tell me, what the bat sign mean ?
> cool....


Sure, mate. The bat character was chosen by Casio to symbolize the Raysman's ability and purpose to function and be active at all times of the day and night. You can see in the backlight image that he's holding a parasol. Bats are nocturnal as you know, but the Raysman bat is a special little guy who doesn't mind being out in the sun. Quite a cool character wouldn't ya say..? b-)


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## music_healing

kiwidj said:


> Sure, mate. The bat character was chosen by Casio to symbolize the Raysman's ability and purpose to function and be active at all times of the day and night. You can see in the backlight image that he's holding a parasol. Bats are nocturnal as you know, but the Raysman bat is a special little guy who doesn't mind being out in the sun. Quite a cool character wouldn't ya say..? b-)


wow... thanks for the explanation

I wear Fortis today... Fortis mean power.. and thats enough meaning for me



















Fortis -- let the power be with you


----------



## kiwidj

CamLS said:


> Awesome pics!! The backdrop is perfect for that green bezel!!


Agreed. Great choice for that shot...:-!


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj

music_healing said:


> wow... thanks for the explanation


No problem, pal. Great looking Fortis btw, very cool...:-!


----------



## delghi

MKII Seafighter


----------



## delghi

And orange monster


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## music_healing

what I wear today


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## music_healing

Orient Star today


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## music_healing

some of my Orient Star photos 
Just taken with a piece of newspaper , Orient and camera

hope u like the results



















and wristshot of the day


----------



## Ryan Alden

craving for an old collection...:roll:


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## Ryan Alden

kiwidj said:


>


i must admit, this is one of the best G-Shock picture ever taken.:-!:-!

clear, fresh, no shadow, not too much white light, thought that would be cool for some kinda G-Shocks magazine in Japan.

very well done, buddy!!


----------



## kiwidj

RYAN ALDEN said:


> i must admit, this is one of the best G-Shock picture ever taken.:-!:-!
> 
> clear, fresh, no shadow, not too much white light, thought that would be cool for some kinda G-Shocks magazine in Japan.
> 
> very well done, buddy!!


Hey, mate. Thanks for the kind words. I really appreciate that...

:thanks


----------



## kiwidj

Wearing my newest arrival now which just came today...


----------



## WNUT

kiwidj said:


> Wearing my newest arrival now which just came today...


Very classy! Nice pic too.


----------



## WNUT

My latest -


----------



## ggyy1276




----------



## music_healing

Fortis for family time


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## music_healing

Tuna today


----------



## gt-tech

SeaDevil today......and also my first wrist shot ever :-!


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## fluppyboy

My first wrist shot, and it's a shocker...


----------



## Ryan Alden




----------



## music_healing

quick wristshot in the morning


----------



## kiwidj

fluppyboy said:


> My first wrist shot, and it's a shocker...


That's not too bad, mate... :-!


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## music_healing

OS300


----------



## Ryan Alden




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj

Switchin to my new arrival...










:-!


----------



## Ryan Alden

nice Hamilton, dave!


----------



## kiwidj

RYAN ALDEN said:


> nice Hamilton, dave!


*Thanks Ryan!*


----------



## kiwidj

Still wearing the new arrival.

I actually wore it to bed last night... ;-)


----------



## Ryan Alden




----------



## kiwidj

The one on the right...


----------



## eisbaer




----------



## eisbaer




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj

Slipping into something a little more comfortable for the evening...


----------



## Ryan Alden




----------



## kiwidj

Going with the AP for a back-to-work Monday...


----------



## music_healing

Black Sumo today


----------



## kiwidj

Can't seem to get this one off me wrist....


----------



## kiwidj

*Making a switch to this G-Shock for the evening*...


----------



## music_healing

fun photo... too much patient today so cant go out shooting 
use old photo to play with

sumo 









:-d:-d


----------



## NSG1Tausend

LM-7 Today
Regards
Robt


----------



## music_healing

Omega Speedy Pro










:-d


----------



## MARVEL




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## music_healing

Tuna again


----------



## music_healing

iconic


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## music_healing

vintage watch
Smith 5 jewel auto and Gold smith 17 jewel auto
along with Smith Speedometre










:thanks


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## delghi

MKII Seafighter wearing leather


----------



## krzychoks

Connect with nature.


​


----------



## kiwidj

krzychoks said:


> Connect with nature...


I can connect with that. Just took this shot...










:-!


----------



## krzychoks

The same only more sweet.


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## music_healing

Wearing Vintage Time Sonar... first Seiko's clear caseback display .. 1978



















:-d


----------



## music_healing

Variation of vintage Smith
working good until now










the 5 jewel movement... keep rocking in good acuracy after > 50 years


----------



## music_healing

these are my comrades for this week...


----------



## NSG1Tausend




----------



## JonF

*Wearing this...*


----------



## music_healing




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## music_healing

monster.. my first dive watch


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## music_healing

West End , vintage military watch 70s


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## shah

WOW - this thread is still going strong!


----------



## crazyfingers




----------



## lord_shar




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## DGMarnier

This for the past few days!!!


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## MARVEL

shah said:


> WOW - this thread is still going strong!


exceptionally good-looking watch


----------



## music_healing

Seiko 7A28. 15 jewel chrono quartz


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## Watchero




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## Ryan Alden




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## music_healing

old seamaster 600


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj

I'm switching to my AP now in celebration of amine's new purchase of his APROO Safari today...


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## music_healing

I spend this weekend with all 3 of them

Seiko spirit SCVS007
Omega seamaster 600 manual wound
Omega Connie cal 751 gold top


----------



## music_healing

Connie, cal 751 , 1968 , gold top.. all original... nail it yesterday for 450 usd 
:-d:-d


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## jc9394




----------



## yester5

My Tuna;-)


----------



## music_healing

Spirit 007


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## music_healing

Spirit 007 again


----------



## crc32




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## music_healing

Connie today


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## music_healing

Seiko Lord Marvel, manual winding high beat 36000 bph
one of my favourite


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## music_healing

Connie again today


----------



## Andrés




----------



## Andrés




----------



## Andrés




----------



## Andrés




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## Stiggie




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## roberev

Rob


----------



## scm64




----------



## kiwidj

Again the Trent on this back to work Monday June 29th...


----------



## music_healing




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## music_healing

Connie again


----------



## krzychoks




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## music_healing

Spirit 007


----------



## BenL




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## crazyfingers




----------



## music_healing

Spirit 007


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## DGMarnier




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL

Switching over to the newest arrival.


----------



## loveit

For a change, I have a quartz Maurice Lacroix Calypso on today...


----------



## Brian D.

*Eco Drive BN0020-07E.*


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## music_healing

Connie again today


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL




----------



## music_healing

Connie 561


----------



## music_healing

my old Seamaster 120
fully original..

in Bond










in Black Suede


----------



## music_healing

Vintage Omega Deville 4 daily time


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## eisbaer




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## staw512




----------



## music_healing

today @ office


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## music_healing

Vintage Mido... elegant simple and affordable


----------



## music_healing

Smith Brothers ...


----------



## BenL




----------



## kiwidj

Switchin to the Rusty Black Frog...


----------



## music_healing




----------



## ggyy1276




----------



## kiwidj

One of these to start Friday off...


----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL

ggyy1276 said:


>


This is such a great shot. :-!


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## ggyy1276

BenL said:


> This is such a great shot. :-!


Thanks for your kind words.


----------



## ggyy1276

Very nice acquisitions :-!, kiwidj.
If I have bigger wrists, I would be really tempted.


----------



## music_healing

Connie today


----------



## 425Ranger

I'll throw one in.....


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## ja1911




----------



## TourbillonFunk

I wish:


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## music_healing




----------



## music_healing

connie


----------



## ggyy1276




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## music_healing

old Seamaster 600 manual today


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BR549




----------



## weizhen77

Taken with Nokia N73


----------



## music_healing

Spirit 007









wrist shot


----------



## kiwidj

ggyy1276 said:


> Very nice acquisitions :-!, kiwidj.
> If I have bigger wrists, I would be really tempted.


:thanks Don't worry about your wrist size. With these watches bigger is better! :-!


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## music_healing

SM120


----------



## BenL




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## ggyy1276




----------



## Tristan17

here's mine.


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj

Changed my mind, going with Kermit to start the day...


----------



## music_healing

a classic with me today


----------



## BenL




----------



## music_healing

Deville today


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj

Today, wearin Pam, watching Pam...


----------



## BenL




----------



## Brian D.




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## matt.wu

Woke up with this one:


----------



## matt.wu

Switched to this for the bike commute to/from home:


----------



## matt.wu

This one the rest of the day:


----------



## BenL




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL

Switching over to this one for the evening.


----------



## a158w

:-!


----------



## matt.wu

Bike commute to/from home:


----------



## matt.wu

Rest of the day:


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## matt.wu

At the moment:


----------



## music_healing

Fortis for today


----------



## BenL




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## matt.wu

Bike ride:


----------



## matt.wu

In the office:


----------



## LFCRules




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## music_healing

Protected by Samurai



















:thanks


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL

Going racing today.


----------



## BenL

Switched over to this one.


----------



## BenL

Big Bird for me today.


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## ttomczak

This one for Friday!


----------



## igorycha

Here is mine. Breitling SuperOcean Chrono


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## Rambam

I`m having one of those "life is good" moments. 
Got me a new magazine, some fresh cigars and a drink.


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL




----------



## ctarshus

9:46AM in Chennai, 1:16AM back home in New York.

I've been wearing this all week, since I received it from Harold, and I am pretty happy with it.


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## music_healing

Enicar Sherpa Guide


----------



## BenL

matt.wu said:


> This one the rest of the day:


Sweet. :-!


----------



## BenL




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## music_healing

today I wear my first love to Seiko JDM


----------



## gusto




----------



## BenL




----------



## LFCRules

SABS for me today:


----------



## matt.wu

At the moment:


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## LFCRules

Seawolf on all day today:


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## music_healing

Speedy today


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## Ryan Alden




----------



## BenL




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL




----------



## c.k.

hi everyone ! thanks for creating such a great forum.










greetings from Poland and KMZiZ forum


----------



## kiwidj

Another Raysman checkin in...


----------



## matt.wu




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj

c.k. said:


> hi everyone ! thanks for creating such a great forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greetings from Poland and KMZiZ forum


*

Hey mate! Great pic of a great G-Shock! Welcome to WUS! *

You must post that pic on the G-Shock Forum. It's a beaut and I'm sure the boys there would give you a warm welcome... :-!


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL

c.k. said:


>


Great shot, c.k. Welcome to WUS! :-!


----------



## BenL




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## QuartzWatchLamer




----------



## BenL




----------



## NSG1Tausend

Regards for Aug 2/09
Robt


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## matt.wu




----------



## matt.wu




----------



## LFCRules




----------



## BenL




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## Brian D.




----------



## NSG1Tausend

*1000T pro*

*Regards*
*Robt*


----------



## BenL




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## music_healing

a humble old watch that I like very much
Enicar Sherpa Guide


----------



## NSG1Tausend




----------



## music_healing

another try for Enicar
to capture the beauty of the spider aging of the thick hesalite crystal


----------



## music_healing

Seiko Time Sonar.. the first Seiko using transparant display caseback


----------



## matt.wu




----------



## matt.wu




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## NSG1Tausend

Regards
Robt


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## matt.wu




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## music_healing

I have to switch to another speedmaster.. since I sold my speedy pro.. sighh..

its a Seiko , an affordable one
Seiko 7A28 , its seiko speedmaster (with HEQ)



















:thanks


----------



## watchmanee

Breguet type XX


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## fluppyboy




----------



## jefrox




----------



## nikolai

Here's my Oris Ralf and my Oris Lefty.Love all the watches everyone:-!


----------



## music_healing

Another shots of seiko speedmaster


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## music_healing

Today is my 31st birthday..
I am wearing Blue Sumo.. whole day long










Blue sumo.. my first serious collection..

:thanks


----------



## jefrox




----------



## Chrissej




----------



## BenL




----------



## SeaForce

:-!great thread will read again


----------



## solowgregg

Black Eagle Skyhawk


----------



## music_healing

Blue Spark.


----------



## BenL




----------



## jefrox




----------



## music_healing

Riki today


----------



## kiwidj

^ Not much to read is there, mate...? :roll:


----------



## jefrox

​
















​


----------



## BenL




----------



## LFCRules




----------



## fluppyboy




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## jefrox

​


----------



## music_healing

Tuna for today








other shots of Tuna in vintage style

















:thanks


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL

Summer watch for me today!


----------



## BenL




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## music_healing

August 17th.. My Country's Independence day..
Wearing MM today..


----------



## BenL




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## music_healing

MM today


----------



## music_healing

still honey moon with MM


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## music_healing

today with Black Sammy


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## link2derek

_*D :-d*_


----------



## fluppyboy

^^^

Priceless! :-!


----------



## BenL




----------



## music_healing

Riki


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## Tristan17




----------



## BenL




----------



## WNUT

Started the day with the Sea Devil








then switched to the Holotype


----------



## music_healing

My Pre Moon 861 in Pre Moon 321 bracelet has arrived 
after 2 weeks of check up in Omega


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL

Tag Carrera for me today. :-!


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL




----------



## music_healing

Wearing Premoon 861 in Premoon 321 bracelet
Just take this 2 shot today..



















:thanks


----------



## jefrox




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL




----------



## jefrox




----------



## LFCRules

Had these 2 on today, SD during the day, U1 in the evening as I'd swapped it on to the zulu:


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## jefrox

*extreme*


















*big bad beast*


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## matt.wu




----------



## matt.wu




----------



## music_healing

Understated.. without notice.. Classic beauty


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL




----------



## Rambam




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL




----------



## LFCRules




----------



## Rambam




----------



## BenL




----------



## kiwidj

^ Lovely pic! :-!


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## crc32




----------



## Rambam

Going all green tonight:-d


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL




----------



## Ryan Alden




----------



## BenL




----------



## Ryan Alden

the original version from the previous one


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL

Tag Heuer Carrera today.

:-!


----------



## BenL

Switching to the G-Shock GW-9200 Riseman.


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## c.k.

more here


----------



## Rambam

Back in black:-d


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL

Rolex GMTIIc :-!


----------



## Rambam

Wearing my new iSub:-d


----------



## BenL

G-Shock GW400 Silencer.


----------



## kiwidj

c.k. said:


> more here


Love that one. One of my fave Gs. :-!


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL

Orient orange Mako. :-!


----------



## music_healing

Blue Sammy


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## VTernovski

Seiko Chronometer 200M, but i am getting tired of it and want to trade it for something else, maybe some diver.. any suggestions?


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## JimHeckel

Chinese made ChronoTAC GMT.

The original band that came with this watch was so friggin' chintzy, I had no choice but to remove that aluminum abomination and give it a solid stainless steel band. Now, this motherlover is hefty, almost like a Rolex. I said almost.

Yes, that is my left arm you see in the picture. Sorry for the bad angle, but I was holding my cell phone camera with one hand, while trying to keep the glare from the overhead lights from putting a bright spot on the crystal.


----------



## BenL

Seiko Sumo for me. :-!


----------



## BenL

G-Shock MIRB Frogman.








:-!


----------



## kiwidj

The missus and I are going with these...


----------



## BenL

G-Shock GWM850-7 :-!


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## Henlein

*My Orange Boy* :-!


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## spencers




----------



## Henlein




----------



## Rambam




----------



## camit34




----------



## Jeep99dad

SS BRG Moray Black Bezel mod


----------



## BenL

G-Shock Mudman 9010 :-!


----------



## music_healing

Today for Orient Multipointer Day
Classic Affordable watch..


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## music_healing

in black and white mood


----------



## BenL

G-Shock Riseman GW-9200 :-!


----------



## Henlein




----------



## BenL

G-Shock Master Blue Frogman :-!


----------



## BenL

Switching over tonight.

Pathfinder PAW1500T-7 :-!


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL

Rolex GMTIIc :-!


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## Henlein

*









*


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## Henlein




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## music_healing

Vintage Constelation Hidden Crown


----------



## Rambam




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## roberev

Rob


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## KXL

Girard Perregaux World Timer w the "Pepsi Dial". I LOVE this watch :-!.


----------



## music_healing

Vintage Rolex 6694 Manual Wind


----------



## BenL

G-Shock GIEZ GS1001 :-!


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## jfwoodman

Legend Diver


----------



## ggyy1276




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL

Orient Orange Mako today. :-!


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL

G-Shock GMW-850 for me today. :-!


----------



## BenL

Tag Heuer Carrera for me today. :-!


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## Rambam




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## music_healing

vintage seamaster bumper cal 354
its black dial
its gold top
its COSC


----------



## BenL

I have on the G-Shock Riseman today. :-!


----------



## Ahriman4891

music_healing said:


> vintage seamaster bumper cal 354
> its black dial
> its gold top
> its COSC


I normally don't like gold watches, but this one is stunning |>


----------



## music_healing

Ahriman4891 said:


> I normally don't like gold watches, but this one is stunning |>


thanks

ok this one is not gold
its a classic king seiko ..



















its not gold
its just a classic style


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## bazman




----------



## music_healing

King Seiko COSC 5626
its Seiko in conflict with Swiss industry, they have some watch to get COSC


----------



## BenL

Rolex GMTIIc today. :-!


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## matt.wu

Started with this:


----------



## matt.wu

Now this:


----------



## matt.wu

After a few games of lunchtime basketball, this one:


----------



## music_healing

Sub No Date today


----------



## BenL

Rolex GMTIIc today. :-!


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL

G-Shock Silencer for me today. :-!


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## music_healing

Seiko SCVG007, cal 4S24 manual winding, 28800 bph, second hack ..
its going < + 1 sec a day, dead accurate..

its simple, I love the finish ..


----------



## bazman




----------



## BenL

Seiko Sumo (black) today. :-!


----------



## music_healing

SCVG007


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL

Black Seiko Sumo for me today. :-!


----------



## music_healing

Seiko SCVG007


----------



## BenL

Hamilton Open Heart. :-!


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL

Hamilton Open Heart. :-!


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## lifanus

Just got ma Citizen Calibre 8700 :-!

Took a photo,









Now put it on wrist


----------



## BenL




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## music_healing

Small Group Shots


----------



## LFCRules




----------



## BenL

G-Shock MIRB Frogman. :-!


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## geminiwoe

O&W for me..


----------



## lifanus

Casio WV-300 Reverse Dial - Atomic, Tough Solar, 5 Alarms, Countdown Timer, Stop Watch, Dual Time Zones. All functions can run at same time. (meaning alarm, clock, coundown timer and stop watch will run simultaneity!)


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL

Hamilton Open Heart.


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## matt.wu




----------



## BenL

G-Shock Master Blue Frogman. :-!


----------



## BenL

Switching to this one.



Orient Orange Mako.


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL

G-Shock Mudman. :-!


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## music_healing

Spirit 013 today


----------



## Tim P.

SWI Complete Calendar Moonphase Chrono 200m - Can't seem to pry this one off my wrist! The best $$ I have ever spent on a watch...


----------



## BenL

G-Shock Mudman.


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj

:-!


----------



## BenL

G-shock GW-M5600 :-!


----------



## BenL

Tag Heuer Carrera. :-!


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL

GIEZ GS1001 :-!


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL

Seiko "Sumo" SBDC001 :-!


----------



## music_healing

These box contain my watches I wear this week..









A classsic Seiko SCVS013 the Blue Spark 









Sporty Black Sumo 









:thanks


----------



## music_healing

Vintage Omega Seamaster from the 50's
cal 354 bumper movement, all in original state (except the crown been changed with another type of original Omega crown, since the original is defunction)










:thanks


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL

_









Hamilton Open Heart. 
_


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL

Tag Heuer Carrera. :-!


----------



## kiwidj

^ Same again...










:-!


----------



## BenL

G-Shock Silencer :-!


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## jefrox

​


----------



## BenL

G-Shock Riseman. :-!


----------



## Lou




----------



## mercury66

My new Colt GMT


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL

_Seiko Sumo :-!_


----------



## music_healing




----------



## nikolai




----------



## music_healing




----------



## BenL

_G-Shock Riseman :-!_


----------



## music_healing




----------



## matt.wu




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## KXL

Wore both today....


----------



## BenL

_Citizen NY2300. :-!_


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL

_G-Shock MIRBitt. :-!_


----------



## jefrox

​


----------



## matt.wu




----------



## msp1518

The first two watches I purchased with my own money that cost more than a Benjamin.


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL

G-Shock MIRBitt. :-!


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## Ryan Alden




----------



## BenL

_G-Shock MIRBitt. _


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## music_healing

2254


----------



## BenL

_Hamilton Open Heart. :-!_


----------



## music_healing

another version of 2254


----------



## music_healing

personal warm regards for all my friends in WUS
its me checking out the time









and hello to all









:-d:-d:-d


----------



## music_healing

wearing 2254 and taking the picture during breakfast today










:thanks


----------



## Ryan Alden




----------



## BenL

_Tag Heuer Carerra. :-!_


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## Ryan Alden




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## Ryan Alden




----------



## BenL

_Panerai PAM111 :-!_


----------



## Sev




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL

Latest arrival. 



_Panerai PAM111 :-!_


----------



## matt.wu




----------



## matt.wu




----------



## BenL




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## Danny123

*Wenger gst*










:-!


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL

_Seiko Sumo SBDC001 :-!_


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL

_Panerai PAM111 :-!_


----------



## Danny123

*Wenger commando sr*

kiwi that looks great on you |>


----------



## crazyfingers




----------



## music_healing

Omega 2254


----------



## music_healing

another shot


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## Ryan Alden




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## music_healing




----------



## ggyy1276




----------



## Itamaraty

Hi guys!
Here is a picture of my small collection! It's not a very good picture, but i love each one of them!

Vintage Seamaster
Speedmaster reduced
Longines Evidenza
Tissot Brasil 500 anos with an ETA Valjoux 7760
Chronographe Suisse with a Landeron 48
VictorInox Chronograph (Quartz!!!)
Aeromatic Skeleton (Very reliable)


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL

_Seiko Sumo SBDC001 :-!_


----------



## crazyfingers




----------



## BenL

_G-Shock Silencer. :-!_


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL

_Panerai PAM111 :-!_


----------



## Frenchyled




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL

_Panerai PAM111 :-!_


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## music_healing




----------



## music_healing

The Sky is The Limit


----------



## BenL

_Rolex GMTIIc :-!_


----------



## ggyy1276




----------



## crc32




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## music_healing

Spirit 007


----------



## BenL

_G-Shock Frogman GW200MS :-!_


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL

_Panerai PAM111 :-!_


----------



## BenL

_Panerai PAM111 :-!_


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL

_Panerai PAM111 :-!_


----------



## Frenchyled




----------



## BenL

_G-Shock GW-M5600 :-!_


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL

_G-Shock Gulfman GW-9100 :-!_


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## Ahriman4891




----------



## BenL

_Pathfinder PAW1500T :-!_


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL

_Orient Orange Mako :-!_


----------



## nikolai




----------



## ctarshus

My Dad's late 70's Heuer just back from Tag for full service, on my wrist for the first time today at work.


----------



## NSG1Tausend




----------



## BenL

_Seiko Sumo SBDC001 :-!_


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL

_Pathfinder PAW1500T :-!_


----------



## nikolai




----------



## BenL

_Pathfinder PAW1500T :-!_


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## nikolai




----------



## BenL

_Seiko Sumo SBDC001 :-!_


----------



## music_healing

Today, I dont wear dive watch in office
I am dating my new girl .. Connie..
NOS Omega Constelation cal 1022... with the original integrated bracelet, combination of steel and gold plated in fishbone configuration

Connie under the cuff









The bracelet









and The Wristshot









:thanks


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## music_healing

I cant sleep.. its 1 AM 
I shoot 3 watches in my bed... 
2 Monster , orange in mesh, black in strap
1 Seiko 6105 8110










:thanks


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## music_healing




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL

_Panerai PAM111 :-!_


----------



## Mr. Speed

Sporting my latest favorite. It's an awesome watch...


----------



## music_healing

Today, I am still wearing vintage King Seiko 5626


















:thanks


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## music_healing




----------



## BenL

_Omega Planet Ocean :-!_


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL

_ Panerai PAM111 :-!_


----------



## BenL

_Omega Planet Ocean :-!_


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## ggyy1276




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL

_Panerai PAM111 :-!_


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL

_Omega Planet Ocean :-!_


----------



## BenL

_Panerai PAM111 :-!_


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## COTTON

Citizen AT0660-05F


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL

_Rolex GMTIIc :-!_


----------



## turillo

Today at work: B&R BR 01-92 Heritage....I love this watch!


Sorry pic wont upload, so ill try later.


----------



## music_healing




----------



## BenL

_Hamilton Open Heart :-!_


----------



## BenL

Switching over to this one.



_G-Shock Mudman GW-9010 :-!_


----------



## nikolai




----------



## nikolai




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## c.k.

@*kiwidj *- every single picture of yours in this thread is *10/10* in my book !!! and the watches are completly out of scale !!!* :-!*

thank you for sharing, they're really awesome.

and something little from the East:










cheers, and HNY to Everyone !!!


----------



## Stipey

A cold winter morning in Norway :-!


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## seikomatic




----------



## Ryan Alden




----------



## BenL

_G-Shock GIEZ GS1001 :-!_


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL

_Panerai PAM111 with new straps :-!_


----------



## BA1970

*Those are two terrific time pieces.*

|>


stuffler said:


> Ok let´s go:
> 
> GO and its little sister:


----------



## BA1970

*Lovely Omega.*

|>


music_healing said:


> Today, I dont wear dive watch in office
> I am dating my new girl .. Connie..
> NOS Omega Constelation cal 1022... with the original integrated bracelet, combination of steel and gold plated in fishbone configuration
> 
> Connie under the cuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and The Wristshot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thanks


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## nikolai




----------



## BenL

_Omega Planet Ocean :-!_


----------



## Stipey

Seiko Saturday!!!


----------



## Ryan Alden




----------



## BenL

_Tag Heuer Carrera :-!_


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## Stipey

Casio DBC-610 ... Just love this


----------



## BA1970

*Wow. Thst is gorgeous.*

|> 


pacifichrono said:


> *Here's my contribution, Gerard: my 1955 Omega Seamaster...*


----------



## BA1970

*Great collection of Omegas.*

:-!



john wilson said:


> John Wilson.


----------



## BA1970

*Gorgeous Certina.*




Axel66 said:


> Certina Waterking (sorry for the poor quality tools ;-) ):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> Axel


----------



## BA1970

*Beautiful.*

 


Axel66 said:


> An old little Enicar this evening:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But on an orange strap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Axel


----------



## music_healing




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL

_Panerai PAM111 :-!_


----------



## Stipey




----------



## LFCRules




----------



## BenL

_G-Shock Frogman :-!_


----------



## Drez

A Doxa day here on this slushy Wednesday in Ontario


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## Stipey




----------



## BenL

_G-Shock Gulfman :-!_


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL

_Panerai PAM111 :-!_


----------



## kiwidj

G-Shock Men In Black Raysman


----------



## BenL

_Hamilton Open Heart :-!_


----------



## Stipey




----------



## kiwidj

G-Shock G-Python 6100


----------



## BenL

_Omega Planet Ocean :-!_


----------



## ggyy1276




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL

_Tag Heuer Carrera :-!_


----------



## music_healing




----------



## Frenchyled




----------



## Frenchyled




----------



## Frenchyled




----------



## BenL

_Seiko Sumo SBDC001 :-!_


----------



## Rh525

Hi all I'm new to the site just got this a few weeks ago.


----------



## MARVEL




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL

_Panerai PAM111 on suede straps :-!_


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL

_Rolex GMTIIc :-!_


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## music_healing

shoot under the natural light of Sun Eclipse


----------



## music_healing

Under the Sun Eclipse


----------



## Ryan Alden




----------



## BenL

_Pathfinder PAW1500T :-!_


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## Stonechild




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## Frenchyled

_Seiko SBCM023_


----------



## UTC-8




----------



## BenL

_Rolex Daytona :-!_


----------



## music_healing

I wake up in the morning... 
wow its raining out there...
before going down to my office...

this is Tuna with cloudy and raining out the windows


----------



## music_healing

another Tuna in rainy morning


----------



## music_healing

ok ok.. I promise, this is the last one of the day


----------



## BenL

_Rolex Daytona :-!_


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## music_healing




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL

_Panerai PAM111 :-!_


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL

_G-Shock Riseman :-!_


----------



## Ryan Alden

BenL said:


> _Rolex Daytona :-!_




really nice Ben.. think we have kinda same taste. your OP is my grail, as well as your PAM.. and this one too.. ah you really have no idea how joealous i am to you.. :-d


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## LFCRules




----------



## kiwidj

Tag for Sunday, January 24th, 2010.


----------



## Haf




----------



## Mr.Charles

Alpha USA Mil-Sub on Maratac "Bond" Zulu...










...With finger-prints on the bezel. LOL


----------



## audiophilia

*Christopher Ward C8SKT Pilot Automatic*


----------



## nikolai

*Re: Christopher Ward C8SKT Pilot Automatic*


----------



## Frenchyled

_Seiko SBGE009 SD GMT_


----------



## Frenchyled

_Bell&Ross GMT 3_


----------



## BenL

_G-Shock MIRB Frogman :-!_


----------



## music_healing

Today I am wearing the only longines I have

Longines U.S Army A.C Avigation Hack Watch Type A7










thats the longines back from 1950-1959
and Canon S90 just came in, with my coffee on the desk.. just a quickie shot

:thanks


----------



## kiwidj

Panerai for Monday, Jan 25th...


----------



## music_healing




----------



## BenL

_Rolex GMTIIc :-!_


----------



## music_healing




----------



## Hillcrest




----------



## music_healing

Connie


----------



## kiwidj

APROO for Tuesday, Jan 26th...


----------



## BenL

_Panerai PAM111 :-!_


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL

_Tag Heuer Carrera :-!_


----------



## BenL

_Orient Orange Mako :-!_


----------



## svnelvn

My first analog watch ;-)


----------



## ijha

Sinn 556


----------



## c.k.




----------



## MrSaratoga

1976 Longines Olympian 
17 jewel automatic

(sorry for low-res camera phone pic)


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL

_Rolex GMTIIc :-!_


----------



## music_healing




----------



## music_healing




----------



## music_healing




----------



## music_healing




----------



## BenL

_Pathfinder PAW1500T :-!_


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## audiophilia

*Christopher Ward C5 Malvern Automatic*

Loving this watch. Uber comfortable and keeps +/- 1 second a day. Great with suits or jeans.


----------



## fluppyboy

*Tissot Le Locle*


----------



## kiwidj

Hamilton Conservation GMT for Jan 31st, 2010...


----------



## BenL

_Panerai PAM111 :-!_


----------



## kiwidj

Hamilton Jazzmaster for Monday, Feb 1st, 2010.


----------



## BenL

_Seiko Sumo SBDC001 :-!_


----------



## kiwidj

Hamilton Trent Auto for Tues, Feb 2nd, 2010...


----------



## BenL

_Tag Heuer Carrera :-!_


----------



## akshayb

HMT Pilot










Akshayb​


----------



## music_healing

:thanks


----------



## music_healing




----------



## music_healing




----------



## music_healing




----------



## music_healing




----------



## music_healing




----------



## music_healing




----------



## LFCRules




----------



## kiwidj

*Longines Dolce Vita* for Wed, Feb 3rd, 2010...


----------



## akshayb

*HMT NASL-III*










AkshayB​


----------



## BenL

_Seiko Sumo :-!_


----------



## Phamarus




----------



## music_healing




----------



## BenL

_Panerai PAM111 :-!_


----------



## kiwidj

For Feb 5th, 2010...


----------



## BenL

_Orient orange Mako :-!_


----------



## akshayb

HMT Kohinoor Black, Kohinoor Available in Five Dial Colours, Golden, Silver, Steal Grey, Black and White, for more pics of this watch : see @ *https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=2683380#post2683380

*









AkshayB​


----------



## kiwidj

For Feb 6th, 2010, this G-Shock Raysman...


----------



## Frenchyled

_Rolex Submariner 14060M Série V_


----------



## BenL

_G-Shock GW-M5600 :-!_


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL




----------



## Frenchyled

_Seiko SBPG001 _


----------



## emmanuelgoldstein




----------



## kiwidj

This for Feb 8th, 2010...


----------



## BenL

_Hamilton Open Heart :-!_


----------



## Stipey

Riseman


----------



## c.k.

Now rockin' this fella:


----------



## emmanuelgoldstein




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL

_
G-Shock Raysman :-!_


----------



## kiwidj

For Wednesday, Feb 10th, 2010...


----------



## Stipey

Breitling Colt Automatic II


----------



## BenL

_Seiko Sumo :-!_


----------



## ggyy1276




----------



## akshayb




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL

_Seiko Sumo :-!_


----------



## BenL

_Seiko Sumo :-!_


----------



## kiwidj

For Friday, Feb 12th, 2010...


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## music_healing




----------



## BenL

_Hamilton Conservation GMT :-!_


----------



## BenL

Switching over to this one for the evening. 



_G-Shock Silencer. :-!_


----------



## Frenchyled




----------



## takobets




----------



## akshayb

HMT JANATA VINTAGE








​


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## ggyy1276




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## Frenchyled

_Pulsar 3502-2 Men's_...


----------



## BenL

_G-Shock GIEZ :-!_


----------



## BenL

_Rolex GMTIIc :-!_


----------



## fluppyboy

Frenchyled said:


> _Pulsar 3502-2 Men's_...


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL

_G-Shock Riseman :-!_


----------



## music_healing




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## akshayb




----------



## BenL

_G-Shock MIRBitt :-!_


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## akshayb




----------



## BenL

_Pathfinder PAW1500T :-!_


----------



## kiwidj

For Feb 19th, 2010. . .


----------



## WNUT

Triton for me today.


----------



## LFCRules




----------



## Frenchyled




----------



## kiwidj

For Feb 20th, 2010...


----------



## ecunited

My new baby....


----------



## kiwidj

For Feb 21st, 2010...


----------



## Frenchyled




----------



## c.k.




----------



## kiwidj

For Feb 22nd, 2010....


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL

_Pathfinder PAW1500T :-!_


----------



## BenL

_Seiko Sumo :-!_


----------



## kiwidj

For Feb 26th, 2010...


----------



## c.k.




----------



## Stipey




----------



## Stipey

kiwidj said:


>


Awsome watch kiwidj..
What is the model no.?


----------



## naunau

;-)


----------



## BenL

_Hamilton Conservation GMT :-!_


----------



## Frenchyled




----------



## kiwidj

For Feb 27th, 2010 >>>


----------



## austin_p




----------



## naunau




----------



## Phamarus




----------



## kiwidj

For Feb 28th, 2010...


----------



## austin_p

For a lazy Sunday...


----------



## BenL

_Seiko Sumo :-!_


----------



## Frenchyled




----------



## austin_p

For Monday, 1 March 2010:


----------



## BenL

_Pathfinder PAW1500T :-!_


----------



## kiwidj

For March 2nd, 2010....


----------



## BenL

_G-Shock Gulfman :-!_


----------



## BenL

Switching over to the newest arrival.



_Hamilton Jazzmaster Chronograph :-!_


----------



## Stipey

Omega PO XL


----------



## kiwidj

For March 3rd, 2010....


----------



## BenL

_Rolex GMTIIc :-!_


----------



## Stipey

Omega PO :-!


----------



## akshayb

HMT SAINIK (Soldier), Mil Issue watch for HMT








​


----------



## BenL

_Hamilton Jazzmaster Chronograph :-!_


----------



## kiwidj

For March 4th, 2010...


----------



## cartman

been wearing this almost non-stop; waiting for my monster to get in to give it a break


----------



## Stipey

Breitling Colt Auto II


----------



## austin_p

For Friday, 5 March 2010...


----------



## kiwidj

For March 5th, 2010, the same as yesterday....


----------



## Stipey

March 5th 2010, Steinhart Ocean GMT


----------



## BenL

_Tag Heuer Carrera :-!_


----------



## BenL

_G-Shock GW-M5600 :-!_


----------



## austin_p

For Saturday, 6 March 2010...


----------



## kiwidj

For March 6th, 2010...


----------



## fluppyboy




----------



## Stipey

Saturday, March 6th, 2010
"Planet Orient"...


----------



## BenL

_G-Shock Raysman :-!_


----------



## kiwidj

For March 7th, 2010....


----------



## austin_p

Sunday morning, and all day...


----------



## Stipey

Gulfman today...


----------



## fluppyboy

This beautiful watch on a Sunday...


----------



## Frenchyled




----------



## kiwidj

For March 8th, 2010....


----------



## austin_p

Monday, March 8th, 2010....


----------



## BenL

_Panerai PAM111 :-!_


----------



## akshayb




----------



## fluppyboy




----------



## Stipey

Monday 8th march 2010



















lume shot


----------



## kiwidj

For March 9th, 2010....


----------



## BenL

_Orient orange Mako :-!_


----------



## austin_p

Tuesday the 9th...


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## Stipey




----------



## jimmy jones




----------



## kiwidj

For March 10th, 2010....


----------



## austin_p




----------



## BenL

_G-Shock Silencer :-!_


----------



## Stipey

Breitling Colt Automatic II


----------



## kiwidj

For March 11th, 2010....


----------



## Stipey

Thursdag, March 11th 2010

Steinhart Ocean GMT


----------



## BenL

_Hamilton Jazzmaster :-!_


----------



## austin_p




----------



## jimmy jones




----------



## ggyy1276




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL

_Hamilton Jazzmaster Chronograph :-!_


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## link2derek




----------



## BenL

_G-Shock MIRBitt :-!_


----------



## jimmy jones

really liking the movado..:-!


----------



## kiwidj

For March 14th, 2010 >>>


----------



## Veefy




----------



## BenL

_Rolex GMTIIc :-!_


----------



## Stipey

Taken with my webcam. Don't have camera nearby...


----------



## BenL




----------



## kiwidj

For March 15th, 2010...


----------



## BenL

Switching over to this one now. b-)





_G-Shock Riseman :-!_


----------



## kiwidj

Swatching it on March 16th, 2010...


----------



## BenL

_G-Shock Riseman :-!_


----------



## kiwidj

Wearing the new arrival today. March 17th, 2010....


----------



## BenL

_Citizen NY2300 :-!_


----------



## jimmy jones




----------



## BenL

_Panerai PAM111 :-!_


----------



## kiwidj

For March 18th, 2010...


----------



## dga223

traser 6506 commander. well used. from afghanistan and back. twice...


----------



## jimmy jones

g shock thursday


----------



## kiwidj

For March 19th, 2010...


----------



## BenL

_G-Shock GIEZ GS1001 :-!_


----------



## akshayb

HMT NASL-03


----------



## kiwidj

^ Oh yeah! That's a beaut. :-! :-!


----------



## kiwidj

For March 20th, 2010...


----------



## BenL

_Hamilton Conservation GMT :-!_


----------



## BenL

_G-Shock Gulfman :-!_


----------



## kiwidj

For March 21st, 2010...


----------



## BenL

_Tag Heuer Carrera :-!_


----------



## kiwidj

For March 22, 2010...


----------



## dga223

ok, i think we all know which few repeating watches you will be wearing.



kiwidj said:


> The missus and I are going with these...


----------



## kiwidj

For March 23rd, 2010...


----------



## BenL




----------



## kiwidj

For March 24th, 2010...


----------



## kiwidj

For March 25th, 2010 >>>>


----------



## Stipey




----------



## BenL

_G-Shock Riseman :-!_


----------



## kiwidj

For March 26th, 2010...


----------



## BenL

_G-Shock Riseman :-!_


----------



## Stipey

March 26th


----------



## BenL

_G-Shock Riseman :-!_


----------



## kiwidj

For March 27th, 2010...


----------



## Stipey




----------



## kiwidj

For March 28th, 2010....


----------



## Overclocker




----------



## Frenchyled




----------



## BenL

_G-Shock Riseman :-!_


----------



## kiwidj

For March 29th, 2010...


----------



## BenL




----------



## Don Indiano




----------



## kiwidj

For March 30th, 2010...


----------



## kiwidj

For March 30th 2010...


----------



## BenL

_Seiko Sumo :-!_


----------



## kiwidj

For March 31st, 2010....


----------



## BenL

_G-Shock GW-M5600 :-!_


----------



## kiwidj

For April 1st, 2010....


----------



## c.k.

My Zombie Slaya...


----------



## Soligar

My Corum Bubble Chrono-Quartz.


----------



## kiwidj

For April 2nd, 2010....


----------



## BenL

_Hamilton Jazzmaster Chronograph :-!_


----------



## BenL

_G-Shock Silencer :-!_


----------



## Stipey




----------



## Stipey

For Saturday, 3. April 2010


----------



## kiwidj

For April 3rd, 2010...


----------



## BenL

_G-Shock Mudman :-!_


----------



## kiwidj

For April 4th, 2010...


----------



## BenL

_G-Shock GIEZ :-!_


----------



## kiwidj

DSSD for April 5th, 2010...


----------



## BenL




----------



## Frenchyled




----------



## kiwidj

For April 6th, 2010...


----------



## Frenchyled




----------



## BenL

_Pathfinder PAW1500T :-!_


----------



## crc32

What's good enough for Bond...


----------



## kiwidj

For Wednesday, April 7th, 2010....


----------



## kiwidj

For April 8th, 2010...


----------



## BenL

_G-Shock Silencer :-!_


----------



## Frenchyled




----------



## kiwidj

For April 9th, 2010...


----------



## BenL




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## akshayb

HMT PUSHKAR







​All The Best
AkshayB


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## matthewtemplar

The VERY rare 1970 Omega Bullhead (for sale if you're interested!)


----------



## BenL




----------



## Frenchyled




----------



## kiwidj

For April 11th, 2010....


----------



## BenL




----------



## kiwidj

For April 12th, 2010...


----------



## BenL




----------



## Stipey




----------



## Soligar

Accutron 28C05


----------



## Soligar

Victorinox Ambassador XL - Manual


----------



## kiwidj

For April 14th, 2010...


----------



## BenL




----------



## markot




----------



## kiwidj

For April 15th, 2010....


----------



## BenL




----------



## kiwidj

For April 16th, 2010...


----------



## BenL




----------



## jamesfranklin41

Lovely pictures, awesome...... watches are looking so nice.Thanks for the share but kindly share the specification of these watches.


----------



## BenL




----------



## Frenchyled




----------



## kiwidj

April 17th, 2010...


----------



## jimmy jones

luminox on a maratac band


----------



## kiwidj

April 18th, 2010 >>>>


----------



## BenL




----------



## kiwidj

April 19th, 2010 >>>


----------



## BenL




----------



## jimmy jones

how about Movado Monday?


----------



## kiwidj

April 20th, 2010 >>>


----------



## BenL




----------



## jimmy jones

movado again..


----------



## kiwidj

For April 21st, 2010...


----------



## BenL




----------



## jimmy jones

movado ..


----------



## Frenchyled




----------



## kiwidj

For April 22nd, 2010....


----------



## BenL




----------



## jimmy jones

G-shock


----------



## kiwidj

April 23rd, 2010


----------



## BenL




----------



## nikolai




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL




----------



## jimmy jones

i guess i should adjust my date on the luminox?:think:


----------



## Stipey




----------



## kiwidj

For April 25th, 2010...


----------



## Frenchyled




----------



## BenL




----------



## kiwidj

For April 26th, 2010...


----------



## BenL




----------



## Frenchyled




----------



## kiwidj

For April 27th, 2010...


----------



## Dimer




----------



## BenL




----------



## ggyy1276




----------



## kiwidj

For April 29th, 2010....


----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL

​


----------



## kiwidj

For May 1st, 2010...


----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## ggyy1276




----------



## Frenchyled




----------



## kiwidj

May 3rd, 2010...


----------



## BenL




----------



## kiwidj

May 4th, 2010...


----------



## BenL




----------



## NSG1Tausend




----------



## BenL




----------



## kiwidj

May 7th, 2010...


----------



## kiwidj

May 7th, 2010..


----------



## kiwidj

May 7th, 2010


----------



## Frenchyled




----------



## BenL




----------



## blueradish

My good ol' Seiko Air Pro


----------



## BenL




----------



## kiwidj

May 9th, 2010...


----------



## BenL




----------



## Frenchyled




----------



## kiwidj

May 10, 2010...


----------



## Frenchyled




----------



## BenL




----------



## jimmy jones

my breitling,


----------



## kiwidj

May 11th, 2010


----------



## BenL




----------



## kiwidj

May 12th, 2010


----------



## BenL




----------



## kiwidj

May 13th 2010


----------



## BenL

​


----------



## BenL




----------



## Frenchyled




----------



## jimmy jones

just my Movado..


----------



## BenL




----------



## kiwidj

May 15th 2010


----------



## BenL




----------



## Fritz618

Here's mine


----------



## BenL




----------



## n0mid0

I'm wearing this today


----------



## Dimer




----------



## BenL




----------



## kiwidj

May 19th 2010


----------



## lotsofstufftogo

My most recent addition & the longest wrist time of all of my watches.


----------



## kiwidj

May 20th 2010


----------



## kiwidj

May 21st, 2010


----------



## BenL




----------



## bestak




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL

Back to basics today.


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj

May 23rd, 2010


----------



## Frenchyled




----------



## mazdamx594

Wearing the Benrus today with the new deployant.










Regards,
Chris


----------



## BenL




----------



## kiwidj

May 25th, 2010










:-!


----------



## BenL

​


----------



## kiwidj

May 26th, 2010


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## kiwidj

June 1st, 2010


----------



## BenL




----------



## kiwidj

.


----------



## kiwidj

.


----------



## kiwidj

June 5th, 2010


----------



## BenL




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL




----------



## markot

Seiko SNKF11K1


----------



## BenL




----------



## Watchman1985

kiwidj said:


>


That's a real beauty...what Hamilton model is that? And how much does it cost?


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## feilong108




----------



## BenL




----------



## Akura2

Since I just joined this site I'll post here... but I've been an aficionado for years...

Here's my Girard today:


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj

June 10th, 2010


----------



## kiwidj

June 11th, 2010


----------



## kiwidj

June 12th, 2010


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj

June 13th, 2010


----------



## BenL




----------



## kiwidj

June 14th, 2010


----------



## BenL




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj

June 15th, 2010


----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## kiwidj

Akura2 said:


> Since I just joined this site I'll post here... but I've been an aficionado for years...
> 
> Here's my Girard today:


Nice one, mate! And welcome to the forum. :-!


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj

June 16th, 2010









Hamilton Trent Auto


----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj

JUNE 20th, 2010


----------



## markot




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## Robert999




----------



## RCWells




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## Lemaniac40

Seiko Diver Auto Cal. 7S26


----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## ClarkJ

good ol' smp


----------



## BenL




----------



## Andrés




----------



## Andrés




----------



## Andrés




----------



## Andrés




----------



## Andrés




----------



## Andrés




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## kiwidj

July 8th, 2010


----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## markot

Big freakin' Seiko


----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## MARVEL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## soundaround

Felt like a Zodiac today!


----------



## markot




----------



## BenL




----------



## Frenchyled




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## markot




----------



## Frenchyled




----------



## 2hwang

My 1977 Citizen Automatic. I am wearing this watch today just for the photo:-!!


----------



## Frenchyled




----------



## ggyy1276




----------



## Frenchyled




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj

Aug 9th, 2010


----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## Frenchyled




----------



## BenL




----------



## Frenchyled




----------



## NSG1Tausend

1200 SR


----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## Frenchyled




----------



## whatmeworry




----------



## BenL




----------



## whatmeworry

OM this morning


----------



## Frenchyled




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## whatmeworry




----------



## gwidener350z

*ORIS TT1 MEISTERTAUCHER REGULATOR* 



















Greg


----------



## BenL




----------



## jobryan

i never understood what modem burner meant until i opened this thread.


----------



## Frenchyled




----------



## c.k.

Choo Choo :-d










(i know it's not mondaine but definitely looks like one ;-))


----------



## Manburg




----------



## Frenchyled




----------



## Panama




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## Frenchyled




----------



## hantulaut




----------



## Halewah




----------



## crc32




----------



## hantulaut

duo military by seiko


----------



## RayB




----------



## KXL

2005 Doxa T-Graph


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## hantulaut

*Omega* vintage, *Seamaster cal 503, circa 1960*


----------



## hantulaut

*Orange Monster at Ancol Marina Jakarta*


----------



## BenL




----------



## tomee




----------



## spencers

My new pretty.


----------



## BenL




----------



## naunau

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## BenL




----------



## Shibboleth

My attempt at some decent watch photos:


----------



## BenL




----------



## markot

SNKF11K1


----------



## Txemizo

Stowa MA


----------



## Montijo

Tissot PRS 516 Valjoux


----------



## BenL




----------



## Manburg

Take me to the moon ...


----------



## Manburg




----------



## BenL

Wore this out today.


----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## G-ShowOff

:-dThe red X box looks good Ben.......


----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## rhst1

Nice Citizen!


----------



## Pakubear

First post for me, I've always worn watches but never thought to join a forum and learn about the different kind out there. loving the site :-! Well today feeling like a kid christmas shopping.


----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL

​


----------



## naunau

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## gaythebritt

I,m wearing this festina i bought around 15 years ago, not sure what collection it was from as i cant find the box anymore and the serial number doesnt appear on there website. For work i wear a fossil.


----------



## fondrea

Omega Seamaster AT Chrono - Co-Axial


----------



## Frenchyled




----------



## Bidle

Here some pictures of my recent bought Junghans, I really love this design by Max Bill.


Junghans Max Bill 06 by Bidle, on Flickr


Junghans Max Bill 09 by Bidle, on Flickr


Junghans Max Bill 03 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Bidle

Here some of the ingenieur, I really love the dial!


IWC Ingenieur Chronograph 02 by Bidle, on Flickr


IWC Ingenieur Chronograph 01 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Chicawolverina

I wish they'd make these Panerai at around 37mm...


----------



## HuliganRS

My new UN MMD Titanium:


----------



## Frenchyled




----------



## Redemption




----------



## hantulaut

Vintage mint *GARUDA watch*










.


----------



## got6ponies




----------



## BenL




----------



## Frenchyled




----------



## naunau




----------



## Daniel Z

thorick said:


> Time for a drink, with the Komandirskie 'staff of life' that arrived today...


Must say I got quite surprised when I saw the basenji there in the background!
Amazing yet weird dogs, and lovely watch.


----------



## naunau




----------



## kawalaser




----------



## ctzn

Rollie today... shot taken with canon f/2.8 macro


----------



## Stipey




----------



## chriswalkerband

Like the shot, and the watch =)

Here's my homage to your shot...and your watch!


----------



## kawalaser




----------



## Dimer




----------



## chriswalkerband

Orient 2er's day at the beach!


----------



## naunau




----------



## chriswalkerband

markot said:


>


This makes me want one! Bad!


----------



## Stipey




----------



## Frenchyled




----------



## Stipey




----------



## Stipey




----------



## mtnguyen

After 5 weeks, it finally arrived. :-d


----------



## J.J. Black

Late night subwoofer install in my cuzzo's DB9










this reminds me to change my date wheel


----------



## Stipey




----------



## got6ponies




----------



## Stipey




----------



## UNDERDOG68




----------



## Stipey




----------



## leonardoch

Este fin de semana con mi Casio Marlin MDV102:


----------



## chwang86




----------



## Stipey




----------



## Stipey




----------



## got6ponies




----------



## celter

YM in sun:


----------



## Stipey




----------



## c.k.




----------



## BenL




----------



## got6ponies

SONY w580i cell phone pic; welding a mower


----------



## BenL




----------



## iam7head

Back from the dead!

Went on a hot air balloon tour couple days ago :-!


----------



## Stipey




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## vanilla.coffee

My Grand Carrera 17 RS


----------



## Don Indiano




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## tomee

my hairless arms lol


----------



## BenL




----------



## wysanz




----------



## BenL




----------



## JoeTritium




----------



## BamaTundraGuy

Wearing my Reactor Heavy Water Digital


----------



## amartinez34

This is what I'm wearing today... My Omega Seamaster Pro SS. Love this watch!


----------



## BenL




----------



## copperjohn

My Hamilton Khaki Multi-Touch


----------



## TheHulaDance

Magrette Moana Pacific Diver...


----------



## andsan

URL=http://forumbilder.se]







[/URL]

Anders


----------



## -=RC=-




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## sub40

*Small wrists*

I have 6" wrists. I'm not sure whether I love or hate this forum - it led me to the lovely SKX013, but I also spent hours looking around!

SKX013 (35mm)


----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## davidjewels1

Wearing the Limited Edition PAM 194 submersible 2500m in titanium today


----------



## davidjewels1

Will be wearing the Breitling Super Avenger Blacksteel Limited Edition tomorrow


----------



## davidjewels1

And I'll be wearing the IWC Platinum Limited Edition Big Pilot's watch the day after


----------



## davidjewels1

And when I'm done with all of that I'll be wearing the IWC 18K Gold Big Pilot's Perpetual Calendar Watch limited to just 30 pieces


----------



## BenL




----------



## JacksonExports




----------



## relatywny

Casio Data Bank & Russian Poljot 23 jewels automatic.


----------



## BenL

New arrival.


----------



## JacksonExports




----------



## tonyphilly

At the beach today!


----------



## aggies

Never thought I would be this much in love with a digital ABC watch.. I had been wearing mechanical watches exclusively for a long time..


----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## averagejoe303

Rothenschild Race SS on NATO


----------



## BenL




----------



## Frenchyled




----------



## BenL

Took it out for some sun today.


----------



## BenL




----------



## robb54




----------



## 20_100

My today's watch:









Yesterday's one:









Tomorrow:


----------



## BenL




----------



## Toothbras

Wearing my G-shock today


----------



## zhan

poor man's wrist shot b-)


----------



## watcher_sg

Collection of a fresh graduate. Nothing fancy. Just clean


----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## andsan

URL=http://forumbilder.se]







[/URL]

URL=http://forumbilder.se]







[/URL]

URL=http://forumbilder.se]







[/URL]

URL=http://forumbilder.se]







[/URL]

URL=http://forumbilder.se]







[/URL]

URL=http://forumbilder.se]







[/URL]

Anders


----------



## SergeyR




----------



## BenL




----------



## JacksonExports




----------



## fegan

I wore my 'lightly used' Seiko Black Monster to work today:


----------



## jose-CostaRica

Moscow Classic, Shturmovik 3602 I love it!!


----------



## c.k.




----------



## CoolActionHero

feilong108 said:


>


no way youre serious with this pic......


----------



## Don Indiano




----------



## issey.miyake




----------



## naunau




----------



## Frenchyled




----------



## Frenchyled




----------



## JacksonExports




----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## BenL




----------



## seniyajw

good news ,thank you man


----------



## JacksonExports




----------



## RVO3VOM

∞


----------



## issey.miyake




----------



## Frenchyled




----------



## naunau

in the french alps


----------



## Frenchyled




----------



## BenL

New arrival.


----------



## Frenchyled




----------



## Redemption

Cymaflex


----------



## tony99508




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## Txemizo

Yesterday...








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Txemizo

Today...








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake




----------



## Brimstone




----------



## BenL




----------



## Txemizo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blueradish




----------



## Kwaichang

Glycine Combat Sub


----------



## BenL




----------



## mcgon




----------



## lsettle




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## Txemizo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## JacksonExports




----------



## porschefan




----------



## Txemizo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naunau




----------



## BenL




----------



## mellons

more a1 steel strap goodness:


----------



## Famousname




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL

​


----------



## Famousname




----------



## kawalaser




----------



## O'Murphy




----------



## glider

Kirovskie 1940's. USSR


----------



## BenL




----------



## Rusty_Shakleford

Been on my wrist for five days in a row now...


----------



## CaptLeslie

Vintage strap and Bremont MB1.


----------



## phrozen06




----------



## gyang333




----------



## Jake L

Certina DS Podium Chronograph GMT


----------



## Rusty_Shakleford




----------



## CaptLeslie

BREMONT MBI on Vintage strap!


----------



## Famousname

Hamilton and Junkers unite! My brother and I check our wrist on Thanksgiving


----------



## WatchChuck




----------



## Griddle

This one worn this week
.


----------



## RFFG




----------



## Rusty_Shakleford

TC1 on Leather...


----------



## topdawg

Here's one of mine


----------



## WatchChuck




----------



## sf_loft

Bell & Ross BR 03-51 GMT


----------



## WatchChuck




----------



## topdawg

WatchChuck said:


>


Nice looking timepiece. What model is that?


----------



## Luto




----------



## malus65

OK, here we go:


----------



## gippo

:-!


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster

And too further extend it i am still with my years favourite watch


----------



## RRocket

__
https://flic.kr/p/6584310463
Not on the wrist, but in my EDC pic


EDC by Nate Culora, on Flickr


----------



## RFFG

The Ananta on leather, much lighter now, lol


----------



## Famousname

Feelin' kinda gray, today...


----------



## grotty

Not a picture of it on my wrist, but here is what I have on at work today


----------



## George Riemer




----------



## Jrule




----------



## Halewah




----------



## RFFG




----------



## RFFG

mr blue again


----------



## Emanon9046

Lemaniac40 said:


> Seiko Diver Auto Cal. 7S26


Is that bracelet high polished?


----------



## Toothbras

I am getting to be a big fan of the camera+ app for iPhone, really makes a difference


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

My rotation..Today it's the Lum-Tec on Kain Heritage "V-Tail"Gator:::


----------



## LHL

My Tag Heuer Aquaracer 500m full black chrono.


----------



## LHL

My Ulysse Nardin Blue Max.


----------



## Seki




----------



## blueradish




----------



## The1

Picked up yesterday, worn today.


----------



## The1

today


----------



## Akura2

kiwidj said:


> Nice one, mate! And welcome to the forum. :-!


Thanks Mate.... sorry... I've been away...


----------



## Akura2

Today...

Mont Blanc Timewalker GMT










Weird... this photo below is from 6/9/2010 when I first joined....

Look at the time...... LOL


----------



## Johan Sjögren

My current watch, manual old seiko.


----------



## Bauzen

My turn! Limited edition Maratac mid size Pilot. 

So glad they made a midsize for people like me with smaller wrists.


----------



## EvilBendy

These days I'm wearing this beauty more and more than the rest...


Current Collection:

Audemars Piguet Royal Oak Offshore Rubberclad

A Lange Sohne Lange 1 Platinum

Jaeger LeCoultre AMVOX II DBS

Jaeger LeCoultre Master Control Chronograph

Hublot Big Bang Rose Gold & Ceramic

IWC Portuguese Automatic

BR 01-94 Phantom XXX/50


----------



## KingK12

Seems to still be going strong! Lol


----------



## Brown Safe

Love this picture......That's one nice looking watch!


----------



## EvilBendy

Wore it again!!


----------



## EvilBendy

Felt this one wasn't getting enough love...


----------



## The1

today and yesterday.
will throw something different on tomorrow for a change of scenery.


----------



## EvilBendy

Considering a new Rolex - has put me in the mood to start wearing this one again!


----------



## The1

Have you seen the new Rolex Explorer II?


----------



## EvilBendy

Tried it on yesterday!


----------



## bellboy718

[/ATTACH]


----------



## Bauzen

Swiss Army Lancer on a Zulu.


----------



## KingK12

Seki said:


> View attachment 616082


I really like this piece, it's gorgeous!


----------



## RFFG

The Ananta back on bracelet


----------



## Relentless602

Ernst Benz ChronoSport 47mm

View attachment 645705


----------



## Dundermuffen




----------



## The1

Today. Though, I have a tendency to change throughout the day.


----------



## The1

arrived at my door today, as you can see in the picture I was so excited to put it on, I didn't size it right or even wind it yet.


----------



## RFFG

Ananta on brown leather


----------



## 4Sight

Today it's my 1965 Benrus DTU-2A/P (MIL-W-3818B)
*






*


----------



## jellytots

It's younger brother by 11 years says hello...


----------



## Don Indiano

Continuing with this 22 years younger Breitling Superocean Professional:


----------



## Arken

I'm going lo-end today

Festina suit/dress watch


----------



## fatehbajwa




----------



## Goose

1980s Speedmaster Pro. 
Bought from an AD and SO bummed it doesn't have the Omega logo in the hesalite crystal. 
Oh well, I'll learn to live with its' shortcoming.


----------



## EvilBendy

Racing around with the Rolex


----------



## Goose




----------



## Berrnard

promaster


----------



## orip67

Tw steel


----------



## Goose

Almost to 5K posts in this thread 

Turning Japanese...
SKX007J


----------



## grotty

One more to go?


----------



## romseyman

today...


----------



## Adam3313

Today with my lovely Maurice Lacroix Classiques Chronograph


----------



## Snowflake

Purchased just last weekend. Glue must be in the clasp because I just can't get it off.


----------



## DaveW

My love!


----------



## klvru

Mine for the day


----------



## Adam3313

My newly acquired Nomos Tangente


----------



## Raffa




----------



## EvilBendy

A recent acquisition - sold my hublot big bang to fund this one an count e happier...

Current Collection:

Audemars Piguet Royal Oak Offshore Rubberclad
A Lange Sohne Lange 1 Platinum
Jaeger LeCoultre AMVOX II DBS
Jaeger LeCoultre Master Control Chronograph
IWC Portuguese Automatic
BR 01-94 Phantom XXX/50
Rolex Deep Sea Seadweller 2012
Rolex Double Red Seadweller 1976


----------



## arkolykos




----------



## macleod1979

We setting a record for the longest thread on the forum? lol

-J


----------



## hooliganjrs

I'll play along....just received my SMW Commando Diver PVD and it's getting some wrist time!


----------



## EvilBendy

Just got home with my first Patek and I just can't stop looking at it...










Current Collection:

Audemars Piguet Royal Oak Offshore Rubberclad
A Lange Sohne Lange 1 Platinum
Jaeger LeCoultre AMVOX II DBS
Jaeger LeCoultre Master Control Chronograph
IWC Portuguese Automatic
BR 01-94 Phantom XXX/50
Rolex Deep Sea Seadweller 2012
Rolex Double Red Seadweller 1976


----------



## Goose

Orange and Monsterous.
Only watch on my wrist since I received it on 01 May.
A record as I usually change watches, at least, once a day.

Goofing around with photo apps...


----------



## eliz




----------



## EvilBendy

Current Collection:

Audemars Piguet Royal Oak Offshore Rubberclad
A Lange Sohne Lange 1 Platinum
Jaeger LeCoultre AMVOX II DBS
Jaeger LeCoultre Master Control Chronograph
IWC Portuguese Automatic
BR 01-94 Phantom XXX/50
Rolex Deep Sea Seadweller 2012
Rolex Double Red Seadweller 1976
Rolex Everrose Gold Daytona (black dial)
Patek Philippe SS Nautilus


----------



## The1

It's a beautiful piece. Any pictures of the movement for us?


----------



## eliz

My modest Orient x STI Limited Ed. 468/2500


----------



## EvilBendy

Current Collection:

Audemars Piguet Royal Oak Offshore Rubberclad
A Lange Sohne Lange 1 Platinum
Jaeger LeCoultre AMVOX II DBS
Jaeger LeCoultre Master Control Chronograph
IWC Portuguese Automatic
BR 01-94 Phantom XXX/50
Rolex Deep Sea Seadweller 2012
Rolex Double Red Seadweller 1976
Rolex Everrose Gold Daytona (black dial)
Patek Philippe SS Nautilus


----------



## crc32

Wow EvilBendy, that's sweet!

Today for dancing class something dressy.


----------



## Goose

Have been wearing my Orange Monster since I received it on the 1st. This arrived today, so I "forced" myself to change tickers


----------



## EvilBendy

Well thanks! Traveling in the US and decides to go with something a bit less
Flashy 










Current Collection:

Audemars Piguet Royal Oak Offshore Rubberclad
A Lange Sohne Lange 1 Platinum
Jaeger LeCoultre AMVOX II DBS
Jaeger LeCoultre Master Control Chronograph
IWC Portuguese Automatic
BR 01-94 Phantom XXX/50
Rolex Deep Sea Seadweller 2012
Rolex Double Red Seadweller 1976
Rolex Everrose Gold Daytona (black dial)
Patek Philippe SS Nautilus


----------



## EvilBendy

EvilBendy said:


> Well thanks! Traveling in the US and decides to go with something a bit less
> Flashy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current Collection:
> 
> Audemars Piguet Royal Oak Offshore Rubberclad
> A Lange Sohne Lange 1 Platinum
> Jaeger LeCoultre AMVOX II DBS
> Jaeger LeCoultre Master Control Chronograph
> IWC Portuguese Automatic
> BR 01-94 Phantom XXX/50
> Rolex Deep Sea Seadweller 2012
> Rolex Double Red Seadweller 1976
> Rolex Everrose Gold Daytona (black dial)
> Patek Philippe SS Nautilus


Though I sometimes wonder if I should flip it for one of the newer models..

Current Collection:

Audemars Piguet Royal Oak Offshore Rubberclad
A Lange Sohne Lange 1 Platinum
Jaeger LeCoultre AMVOX II DBS
Jaeger LeCoultre Master Control Chronograph
IWC Portuguese Automatic
BR 01-94 Phantom XXX/50
Rolex Deep Sea Seadweller 2012
Rolex Double Red Seadweller 1976
Rolex Everrose Gold Daytona (black dial)
Patek Philippe SS Nautilus


----------



## zelky

Blackstyle for tonight..


----------



## kormaking

It's been 2 weeks with this old thing


----------



## Goose

SKX779


----------



## Shakas

Now thats a beautiful watch i´m trying to find in a store to try it on my wrist.... and looks like as soon as i wear it i´ll buy it! So simple yet so beautiful


----------



## zelky

Here is a realy rear Spring Drive from 1999!
It was the first and Spring Drive from Seiko with hand-winding movement.


----------



## eliz

Just received it 2 days ago


----------



## Zac no K

The watch that started it all (for me)...


----------



## flashbackk

My fathers day gift came early this year.


----------



## Goose




----------



## redbike

Untitled by redbike2013, on Flickr


----------



## Zac no K




----------



## starman69




----------



## solesman

My PO LM just now


----------



## gyang333

Got the IWC 3714-45 on Tuesday!


----------



## Goose

~1990 Speedmaster Professional


----------



## Mario1985




----------



## Goose

Luminox 3080.BO
Ronda 5030.D mov't
395 50-month battery
+20s/-10s month
200m WR
12hr chrono down to full seconds (no tenths or twentieth sub-sec indication)
Tritium markers, bezel pip, hour & minute hands. Subdial tips and large second hand (seconds indicator for chrono) are ol' skool glow in the dark lume (barely readable in the dark).


----------



## wwarren




----------



## gonefishing

My first Swiss!


----------



## zhan




----------



## T_I




----------



## Lexi




----------



## RFFG




----------



## ajdh

Just picked up this one.


----------



## blueradish




----------



## wwarren




----------



## RFFG




----------



## Vanquish1

jarnould said:


> Wearing my Rolex Daytona today
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Jerome


Well, that´s a fake "Rolex"...


----------



## gyang333

IWC Portuguese Chronograph


----------



## timanthes

Vostok Amphibia! b-)


----------



## Itamaraty

Today, this one, with an ETA 2892 inside!


----------



## Mario1985




----------



## jose-CostaRica




----------



## Don Indiano

Breitling Cosmonaute


----------



## EvilBendy




----------



## boeing767

Tissot PRC200 (into a LS-4 cockpit)


----------



## Julian86

Edox Hydro-Sub Automatic


----------



## Fomenko

Stowa Ikarus


----------



## blueradish




----------



## Fomenko

Doxa Ultraspeed (out of focus...).


----------



## deerworrier




----------



## blueradish




----------



## blueradish




----------



## Lexi




----------



## blueradish

Helson Gauge


----------



## ZENSKX781

Seiko mini monster


----------



## Fomenko




----------



## ND2012

Today's watch


----------



## dasmi

Orient Mako XL


----------



## lyodakin




----------



## amigo23

will wear this when I wake up ps the brass on t-touch is painted on by me just thought it would look extra maritime lol and easy to remove if regrets eh oh as usual I cant send image site leaves no possibilities says add an image from computer but leaves no options must be me maybe but have never tried not being able to do so before so something wrong with the page shame


----------



## Lurching




----------



## unsub073




----------



## EdPowers

IWC Aquatimer 2000 titanium


----------



## grawk

Deep Blue Juggernaut quartz


----------



## Nedwards

SNXF05, my first real watch.


----------



## heady91

Seiko Macchina Sportiva by Guigaro (1996)


----------



## luxceleritas

Deep Blue Recon 65 T-100


----------



## Fomenko

Oris Maldives LE


----------



## Fomenko

Magrette Moana Pacific Diver


----------



## primabaleron

El Primero Charles Vermont


----------



## tmas7

New watch today


----------



## blueradish

Beater today...


----------



## crc32

Speedmaster at work


----------



## naunau

View attachment 979872


----------



## primabaleron

Seamaster SHOM

View attachment 984729


----------



## naunau

View attachment 984750


----------



## Basketrunner

Wearing this one today.


----------



## Fomenko

Panerai 112

View attachment 993783


----------



## c.k.




----------



## Morethan1

View attachment 1001085


----------



## Giaolong

Latest purchase...
View attachment 1001162


----------



## jekostas

Cross-posted from affordables


----------



## BigG

View attachment 1002115


----------



## Frenchyled

View attachment 1002124


----------



## naunau

View attachment 1002560


----------



## Fomenko

View attachment 1019110


----------



## romseyman




----------



## WWII70

Taken today with my i=phone on the Mass Pike (I should add I was waiting at a tollbooth).


----------



## RFFG

back on brown for casual friday


----------



## capt_slow

My monster is helping be get through tonight's study session.


----------



## diaboliq

posted via tapatalk
diaboliqstraps{at}gmail.com


----------



## mrmattcat78

for me today my beautiful Tissot

https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1072443&d=1367711252

https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1072444&d=1367711270


----------



## RFFG




----------



## primabaleron

Omega SHOM


----------



## lp1974




----------



## vimaljonn

Happy Friday!


----------



## lp1974

my first zenith vintage


----------



## Cinq

IWC Aquatimer Split Minute in my Volvo V60:










And the IWC Pilot's watch Spitfire UTC in my Cinquecento Sporting:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## David Kleinfeld




----------



## wruck




----------



## Fomenko

Limes Chyros


----------



## wruck

seiko with patriot nato strap


----------



## masterdelgado




----------



## lp1974

maurice lacroix masterpiece luna
date day month


----------



## primabaleron

Enicar Sherpa Dive...


----------



## Fomenko

Good contrast with the previous post!

Magrette Kia Kaha


----------



## Cinq

IWC Portuguese Perpetual 502103:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## coopertime

Momentum M50-DSS Blue Dial


----------



## Pennapolis

*Out with my Island Girl last night...........

*

*My Island Girl..............

*


----------



## bellboy718

Really happened today.


----------



## Greek6486

Just picked it up today 

sent from my RAZR Maxx w/Rage Rom


----------



## Fomenko




----------



## Greek6486

Very tasteful Breitling!!!!

sent from my RAZR Maxx w/Rage Rom


----------



## jopex




----------



## Cinq

IWC Portuguese Pure Classic on a Santoni strap:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Cinq

Today I am wearing my B-1 with UTC module after quite a long time!










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Cinq

Cosmonaute on the right wrist:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Cinq

The B-1 was the ideal watch for my bike ride:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Cinq

Breitling Navitimer time!









Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Cinq

I found a few other wrist shots of my B-1 that I had not shared yet:



















By the way, we could use a few more posters here :think:

Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Ether

My new watch


----------



## Cinq

That's a bold Vostok!

Today I strapped on this beauty:



















Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Brimstone




----------



## Berkut




----------



## Fomenko




----------



## vimaljonn




----------



## Hoonnu

Parnis sterile dial "submariner" or "seadweller" of sorts. Camera: Casio Exilim. Manipulated a little bit in Photoscape.


----------



## Cinq

IWC Ingenieur 322701 at a BBQ








Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Cinq

Breitling Navitimer while enjoying a few fish sandwiches:








Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Cinq

Breitling Navitimer









Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Cinq

Good morning!









Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Cinq

Father and son 









Kind regards,
Cinq


----------



## Fomenko

Panerai 112


----------



## Cinq

IWC Ingenieur Vintage Laureus edition:








Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## onsierratime

Sinn 556i


----------



## sinner777

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Atmosphere82




----------



## Cinq

IWC Spitfire UTC:









Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## lp1974

JLC futurematic


----------



## Fomenko




----------



## dewood

Cinq said:


> Breitling Navitimer while enjoying a few fish sandwiches:
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Cinq


Great photo, food is making me hungry though!


----------



## primabaleron

Greetings from Poland


----------



## Brimstone




----------



## Cinq

Good morning! IWC Ingenieur Vintage Laureus edition:









Have a good weekend,

Cinq


----------



## Cinq

Enjoying a Nespresso in the garden at the only spot that still had some sun!









Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## primabaleron

Enicar Sherpa Super Dive


----------



## Strippling_Warrior

What am I driving?


----------



## lp1974

today. JLC memovox k825


----------



## Cinq

Good morning! Wearing the IWC Aquatimer Split Minute today.









Going for a swim after breakfast.

Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Cinq

Breitling has super lume powers! Here is my B-1









Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## timanthes

Russian Vostok Amphibia!


----------



## Pennapolis

f


----------



## Pennapolis

timanthes said:


> Russian Vostok Amphibia!
> 
> View attachment 1194623


I've got the same exact one.......been too chicken **** to test it out underwater even though it's a dive watch. I'm assuming there was no issues then?


----------



## timanthes

Pennapolis said:


> I've got the same exact one.......been too chicken **** to test it out underwater even though it's a dive watch. I'm assuming there was no issues then?


After purchasing a waterproof case for my camera i managed to take some pictures underwater but i was too chicken s##t to dive with that camera so not exactly a scuba diving picture...more like a snorkeling one...as for the water resistance issue no problem whatsoever! If having doubts you can have your watch waterproof and pressure tested by a watchmaker.


----------



## lp1974

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Cinq

Enjoying a nice Espresso, wearing my IWC Ingenieur Vintage edition Laureus.









Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Cinq

Oh no, the crocodile got my IWC Aquatimer Split Minute!









At least it has great taste!

Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## polonorte2

UFO...


----------



## Cinq

Breitling B-1 while visiting the Mont St Michel in France.









Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Cinq

The IWC Ingenieur is getting plenty of wrist time!

In the swimming pool yesterday:









After a short trip to the backery on the mountainbike this morning:









Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Cinq

Relaxing after a nice lunch in the garden:









Just a few days and the holidays are over...

Kind regards,

Clemens


----------



## Cinq

Cocquilles St Jacques for lunch today:









Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Fomenko




----------



## Cinq

End of the holiday, back to business!









Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Cinq

It's almost New Moon as you can see here:









Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Roberto Jaksic

The one on the right! 



Roberto


----------



## Cinq

BP 5002. I already know it's going to be a favorite!









Kind regards

Cinq


----------



## Cinq

Roberto Jaksic said:


> The one on the right!
> 
> Roberto


Great lume shot, thanks!

Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## ajdh

TWCO Sea Rescue Diver on SS bracelet









On orange silicon strap









On black silicon strap


----------



## Fomenko

Panerai 356


----------



## Cinq

In the car wash, wearing the IWC Ingenieur Vintage Laureus edition









Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Cinq

The final moments of my birthday slipping by while watching at my birthday present, listening to some smooth jazz and sipping a good brandy.









Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## lp1974

on high speed train with ML with
day, date, month, and lunagraph.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Cinq

Waiting for the cows to pass

















Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Cinq

Friday the 13th. Do you prefer a watch without date:









Or do you want one that clearly shows what day it is:









Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Cinq

Enjoying a cappuccino:









Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## lp1974

today is Omega speedie mk40, month, day, date with day/night indicator.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Cinq

After wearing the BP for five days, I decided to give this beauty some wrist time. I know it's going to be a big favorite of mine.









The lighter 'stain' on the dial is the reflection of a orange-colored cloud, lit by the setting sun.

Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Fomenko

Black Bay today...


----------



## Cinq

Full moon today!









Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Cinq

Listening to Kitaro to relax a bit after another busy day @work.









Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Fomenko

Breitling SuperOcean Heritage 42


----------



## noodlesalad




----------



## Cinq

Enjoying an evening Nespresso wearing the BP 5002









Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## primabaleron

Mister El Primero...


----------



## noodlesalad

seiko snda65


----------



## Cinq

Nice Autumn sun, wearing the IWC Ingenieur Vintage edition Laureus









Have a good weekend,

Cinq


----------



## Wahlaoeh

Junghans max bill


----------



## CombatMarine

It's time to be a Sinner!


----------



## Cinq

Beautiful sunny day, wearing the IWC Portuguese Pure Classic on a Santoni strap









Kind regards,

Clemens


----------



## Cinq

IWC Portuguese Perpetual in rose gold. Just three days till New Moon.









Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Cinq

IWC Portuguese Pure Classic in my Cinquecento Sporting









Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Fomenko




----------



## Watchnut12




----------



## Cinq

Wearing these two today.

Big Pilot









Ingenieur Laureus









Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Cinq

Switched to the St Ex Chrono after answering a question in the IWC Brand forum









It has been quite a while since I strapped it on but looking at its beauty I don't understand why...

Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## primabaleron

Seamaster Shom


----------



## lp1974

primabaleron said:


> Seamaster Shom
> 
> View attachment 1245069


fantastic looking shom!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## RAD_Ryan

Cheapest watch I have.....Made from Corn Resin and Organic Cotton HA!! Just because....


----------



## Cinq

It's weekend! Early morning shot:









Lunch:









Have a great weekend guys.

Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Cinq

Saturday watch on Sunday night while enjoying a beer and listening to Salomé Leclerc, a relatively unknown Canadian singer.









Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## primabaleron

Enicar Sherpa


----------



## Cinq

Breitling Cosmonaute handwound, it has been a while since I slapped this one on my wrist.

















Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Cinq

Something rather small today, the 39 mm IWC Spitfire UTC









Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Cinq

The BP needs some wrist time to get the power reserve up a bit 









Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## zhan

didnt know so many people had IWCs!


----------



## Cinq

IWC Portuguese Pure Classic today:









Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Cinq

Breitling B-1 with UTC module on blue buffalo strap today:









Have a great weekend!

Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Cinq

A beautiful sunny day! Wearing my BP:

























Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## philliaj

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Cinq

Way past bedtime!









Adjusted it for wintertime this morning.

Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Cinq

After wearing the VC Ingenieur Laureus for a few days I couldn't resist putting this one on my wrist this morning. It's already a huge favorite!









Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Longjean

Winter coat time again.


----------



## Vinceloh

My trusted Seiko Diver


----------



## Cinq

After a very long time I'm wearing my Breitling Navitimer again. There was just a bit of sunshine at the right time!









Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Vinceloh

This is a pretty amazing and educational thread. Real eye opener. Can see the variety and development of watches over the years.


----------



## Cinq

Beautiful lume Vinceloh!

I decided to strap this one on today:









Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Cinq

Wearing the Port Perpetual for a nice dinner tonight. Here is the dessert already 









Have a good weekend,

Cinq


----------



## Vinceloh

Thanks Cinq. Nice timepiece you got there too. Was thinking of adding a moon phase down the road.

But for now, it's the Hydrocarbon NEDU, for the weekend.


----------



## Vinceloh

Off to work with my Hamilton. It's been awhile since it received some wrist time.


----------



## Cinq

on the road again

Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Surfrider

Omega Seamaster Pro 300M, coming to you from the Sunshine State (Florida)


----------



## roberev




----------



## Cinq

Two IWC's today.

Portuguese Perpetual:









And the original St Ex Chrono:









Have a good weekend!

Cinq


----------



## ajdh

Have a good Sunday.


----------



## mko

My new Stowa Prodiver. Just got it today and I'm loving it.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cinq

This one doesn't get much wrist time. Portuguese Pure Classic, handwound, 62 hours power reserve and the flattest recent IWC:









Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Cinq

After the very clean dial of the IWC Pure Classic yesterday, now something a bit more busy. The classic Breitling Navitimer on black calf strap with white stitching:









Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## ajdh

A favourite of mine.


----------



## Cinq

Breitling Cosmonaute today:









This is the handwound model with display back:









Have a good weekend,

Cinq


----------



## fredrick




----------



## fredrick

.


----------



## JixerJr

Swatch Represent

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cinq

IWC Ingenieur Laureus and a Subway Italian BMT for lunch:









Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Cinq

Sunrise at the office, wearing my BP









Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Cinq

Delicious Foccacia with lamb and green pesto:









Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## antonis_ch

My Hamilton pilot!


----------



## Cinq

I strapped on this one today:









Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Pakz




----------



## Panzer Applehusky

My late father's watch.
Got it fixed up recently this year. So happy to be able to wear it.


----------



## blueradish




----------



## Vracer111

New acquisition that came in last night, didn't like any of the stock straps/bracelets so I temporarily put a custom one from another of my watches on it:


----------



## Pakz




----------



## Fomenko

Panerai 356


----------



## ajdh




----------



## Fomenko

Panerai 112 (x 2)


----------



## primabaleron

EP...


----------



## Cinq

A friend of mine bought an old Jaguar. I couldn't resist taking a shot 









Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## brianbesurfhi

All I want for Christmas is a sea dweller


----------



## Fazi64




----------



## ajdh

Pepsi today.


----------



## DMCBanshee




----------



## lsettle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lsettle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonnyt5050

Taken with Nikon 5100/ Nikkor 50mm 1.4G lens.


----------



## imaCoolRobot




----------



## DMCBanshee

Artego 500M


----------



## practicalwatch

Seiko SSC017 Solar


----------



## Fomenko

Magrette Regattare Tiki


----------



## rwbenjey

Happy Friday!


----------



## Halewah

Post updated due to having misplaced wrist!! Doh!! o|


----------



## Fomenko

@ Halewah: Absolutely beautiful watch..! But where is your wrist?? :think:

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Halewah

Doh!!! :-(

Here it is.... 










Fomenko said:


> @ Halewah: Absolutely beautiful watch..! But where is your wrist?? :think:


[/QUOTE]


----------



## smiglostopy

Hi guys. New member here... and my 2 babies: Tag Heuer CAN 1011 and IWC Portuguese circa 1956 (any info on this watch will be greatly appreciated).

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fomenko

[Hi guys. New member here... and my 2 babies: Tag Heuer CAN 1011 and IWC Portuguese circa 1956 (any info on this watch will be greatly appreciated).

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

Hi, Smiglostopy! Welcome, and my advise is to post the pic in the IWC Subforum. They will surely have something to say about it there..!


----------



## Fomenko

Longines Legend ND


----------



## primabaleron

Sherpa OPS


----------



## Loevhagen

Certina DS First 200m flying home - and 10 min. to landing (check bezel).


----------



## leicashot

Cinq said:


> It's weekend! Early morning shot:
> 
> View attachment 1248372
> 
> 
> Lunch:
> 
> View attachment 1248374
> 
> 
> Have a great weekend guys.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Cinq


Man if I had this watch, my life would be complete!


----------



## solesman

Loevhagen said:


> Certina DS First 200m flying home - and 10 min. to landing (check bezel).
> 
> View attachment 1364674


Very cool indeed 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

My Skyfall AT 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ipolit




----------



## naunau




----------



## brianbesurfhi

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## brianbesurfhi

Loevhagen said:


> Certina DS First 200m flying home - and 10 min. to landing (check bezel).
> 
> View attachment 1364674


Cool pic

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Fomenko

LLD with Europelli strap


----------



## VoltesV

Okay, I'll bite.

A beater for today.


----------



## Fomenko

Magrette Moana Pacific Diver


----------



## navjing0614

here's mine...







my oris Blue DD


----------



## hutt132




----------



## Nokie

Very sweet!


----------



## roinuj88

Oris Aquis date Blue/Blue


----------



## Cinq

It has been a while since I posted here. Enjoying the sun 









Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## davidtsee




----------



## beeman101

My first posting here....


----------



## Fomenko




----------



## Animated AL




----------



## Cinq

Weekend! Giving the Navitimer some well deserved wrist time









Kind regards and have a great weekend,

Cinq


----------



## Cinq

beeman101 said:


> My first posting here....
> 
> View attachment 1415311


Welcome here and make sure to come back often. This thread is still going strong!

Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## kawalaser

New to me Sinn 104 St Sa


----------



## masterdelgado




----------



## Cinq

IWC Portuguese Pure Classic in a traffic jam









Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Kid_A

there is nothing to say nothing to doubt)



Cinq said:


> IWC Portuguese Pure Classic in a traffic jam
> 
> View attachment 1428055
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Cinq


----------



## Cinq

A nice piece of cherry pie!









Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Cinq

Have a good weekend!









Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## senmen

Well maybe not wearable for a man today - but a real classic!
2002 Lindbergh Limited Edition 1000 pieces, 33mm, handwound








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CombatMarine

senmen said:


> Well maybe not wearable for a man today - but a real classic!
> 2002 Lindbergh Limited Edition 1000 pieces, 33mm, handwound
> View attachment 1437145
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool looking watch, but what's that thing coming out of the bottom of the lugs, a mini jewelry vice, or a can opener?


----------



## senmen

With that you can fix the lug to prevent unwanted move....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CombatMarine

senmen said:


> With that you can fix the lug to prevent unwanted move....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Huh?


----------



## senmen

Sorry, meant the bezel...  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cinq

Interesting! I just notice the bezel is numbered from 1 to 15, can you explain its function?


----------



## Hendu615

Halios Tropik SS on a vintage strap made by Aprell

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## abo_hosni

My custom watch


----------



## kaemee

hi count my wrist check!


----------



## Fomenko

My latest one... just arrived! :-!


----------



## Nice Try11

Tissot PRS 200

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hendu615

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## lp1974

my first chinese mech. the PLA99 tank black series.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cinq

IWC Spitfire UTC









Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Fomenko




----------



## Hendu615

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cinq

Nice B-1, I am wearing mine too. Took this shot after a MTB ride. I nailed it well under the hour, a goal I was looking for since quite a while!










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Cinq

IWC Portuguese Perpetual for May 1st










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Tony Abbate

Frederique Constant Moonphase


----------



## brettinlux




----------



## Cinq

IWC Big Pilot 5002 on a tan brown Hirsch Liberty strap. A perfect fit!




























Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Cinq

Weekend!









Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## rhst1

Nice vintage Fortis!


----------



## snpr9696




----------



## drhr

quintus auf/ab


----------



## Lizza_Harder100

I'm thinking that wrist watch is a great gift for my husband. What da'ya think? =)


----------



## Cinq

Weekend again. Starting with a BBQ at the office. But first a glass of rosé.










Have a good weekend,

Cinq


----------



## 1lucbesson




----------



## Cinq

IWC Pilot Chrono St Exupéry, the first one










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Fomenko

First quartz in my collection! :-!


----------



## dave92029

The Casio is the watch I use when working in the yard or on my vehicles. The Sumo is a recent addition.


----------



## snpr9696




----------



## dalto

Today felt like a single handed day.


----------



## kawalaser




----------



## Cinq

I'm wearing my Cosmonaute today:










Have a great weekend,

Cinq


----------



## Cinq

Hitting the race track (TT circuit Assen) at 15:10. This shot was in the rain just after the riders briefing but we were lucky. The sun came out just in time to dry the track and we all had a great ride!










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Apollo83

I've been enjoying my Speedbird 3 on Leather and Nato for almost a year, but the other day I decided to go look at the original steel bracelet which I'd never worn...

It's like I have a new watch!


----------



## Cinq

Giving this Portuguese Pure Classic some well-deserved wrist time:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Fomenko

This one is a project designed by WUS members in the Affordables Forum (F71), and was sold at a great price.
It's a LE of 200 pieces, and I'm happy to own one of them!


----------



## ehansen

Some shots in the sunlight from today...


----------



## Cinq

Relaxing in the evening sun








Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Hendu615

A little Panda love...


----------



## Mr_Skoog

Trying out the new mesh bracelet on my amphibia


----------



## Jeep99dad

This is my latest arrival. I had hesitated on this one for months and am so glad I pulled the trigger. It's one heck of a watch 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## ufbot

out of my watches this is one that has given me most comments per $, by far. everybody loves the Casio A158W!


----------



## ufbot

This one came in the mail today, and it went straight on a navy NATO


----------



## clark.j.kent

Casio DW-6630 on blacked out bezel.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## ufbot

60$ or 11k$ - you choose...


----------



## blueradish




----------



## ajdh

Casio G-Shock, Gulfmaster GWN-1000B-1BJF


----------



## NL-USA

Earlier today it was the Breitling Navitimer but now it's the Rolex 16753 GMT Master on the back deck enjoying seeing the horses eating apples of the tree.


----------



## markot

Seiko SARX017


----------



## rhst1

keep it goin'


----------



## NL-USA

The Breitling Aerospace' turn today.


----------



## blueradish




----------



## illumidata

Squale 1545 Root Beer


----------



## inhaus




----------



## mizzourah2006

Citizen getting some wrist time today.


----------



## A4VC




----------



## Vinceloh

Lots of cool watches and some really brings back memories.


----------



## Vinceloh

You are on today G-Shock


----------



## Cinq

It has been a while since my last post! Giving the Cossie a spin today 

Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## DCP

This one today: CW C7 Bluebird LE









David


----------



## Esp1gr




----------



## inhaus

Just took this outside today. Very photogenic watch.


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## whatmeworry

Ball right now 









Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## whatmeworry

DCP said:


> This one today: CW C7 Bluebird LE
> 
> View attachment 1586357
> 
> 
> David


I didn't think I liked that watch until I saw that photo

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## DCP

whatmeworry said:


> I didn't think I liked that watch until I saw that photo
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Thanks. It's definitely not for everyone considering the bold blue color and that it's quartz, but I'm really enjoying it. CW puts out a nicely styled and made product IMHO.

David


----------



## plastique999




----------



## Ipromise

plastique999 said:


>


Beautiful watch, but I'm more curious about what's behind it. I know that logo...


----------



## IamtheToph

Off the wrist to take smoother lume shots for you guys!


----------



## blueradish




----------



## plastique999

Ipromise said:


> Beautiful watch, but I'm more curious about what's behind it. I know that logo...


Aston Martin V12 Vantage S, 565 HP. Fastest street production car Aston has made other than the One-77.


----------



## A4VC

And today.......


----------



## Ipromise

plastique999 said:


> Aston Martin V12 Vantage S, 565 HP. Fastest street production car Aston has made other than the One-77.


Gorgeous!


----------



## Patrick bargain hunter

My vacation watch.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic

The best photos I was able to take was not on the wrist. 
Here's some 

















































































Last picture is not related to watches but it came out amazing. 
All of the pictures are taken by my phone, including last


----------



## mrk

Desk diving


----------



## WilliamP

plastique999 said:


> Aston Martin V12 Vantage S, 565 HP. Fastest street production car Aston has made other than the One-77.


I have driven an Aston Martin Vantage V8 once, it was so great.
Your car looks so awsome and I hope that I can afford one of those in the future.


----------



## Fomenko




----------



## shiroang

Orient Star Classic + Martu Oiled Vintage Leather Strap


----------



## Rudi K

My Hanowa Diver out in rural Ontario. I used my cellphone Z30 with the greyscale enhancement.... I thought it came out pretty good, with a very small file size 64kb..


----------



## Fomenko




----------



## Ipromise

Roberto Jaksic said:


> The best photos I was able to take was not on the wrist.
> Here's some
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last picture is not related to watches but it came out amazing.
> All of the pictures are taken by my phone, including last


Fantastic collection, Roberto. I always liked that Tudor chrono (module be damned) and your pic just made me like it more. But let's talk about that Seamaster - what a beauty!


----------



## illumidata

Been wearing this since the 4th, so hopefully that counts as unbroken continuity for the thread ;p










TC!

Sent from behind the looking glass


----------



## Toothbras

Wearing this today


----------



## INTERIMLAMB

Single hand watch.


----------



## .Mad Hatter.

Just about everyday; my favorite daily wear.


----------



## Mac545

Just got this one- Montres-Militaire Bronze. (Excuse iPhone pics)


----------



## 997




----------



## DMCBanshee

*As Yesterday Bronze Helberg CH6

*


----------



## CaptLeslie

This week my Bremont MB111 has been getting all the wrist time! b-) Cheers Jim.


----------



## plastique999

Heuer Silverstone










Sent from my 16M


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## plastique999

Mr Rick said:


>


Touché !

Sent from my 16M


----------



## .Mad Hatter.

Pulled the old Fossil out with a new C&B purple NATO


----------



## JP71624

Here's three pictures I piddled with today...


----------



## Cinq

Great to see so many new pictures here. It has been a while since I posted a shot so here is my latest: IWC Pilot's watch Collector's Forum Edition, one out of 250:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## .Mad Hatter.

Nixon that I would like to unload on a new C&B NATO. The strap kind of makes me want to keep it though.


----------



## .Mad Hatter.

The Bulova today on another C&B NATO


----------



## michaelucas




----------



## R.A.D.

Need to learn to take better photos......

[IM

G]


----------



## Lasteg

Meet Zenith Pilot Type 20 GMT


----------



## jurgensonovic




----------



## mrk

Dat Tudor tho :S


----------



## ratmmadboy

MkII never disappoints.


----------



## Ken b

New Piece


----------



## Drudge




----------



## NickinNYC

Parmigiani Fleurier


----------



## Rudi K

Octo homage in the park.


----------



## OrangeKx

End of the day. (My first "nice watch" purchased some years ago.)


----------



## plastique999

Sent from my 16M


----------



## OrangeKx

Some days this is the perfect watch... this was one of them.


----------



## Fomenko

My blue Magrette Regattare Tiki


----------



## blueradish

Helson gauge today


----------



## blueradish




----------



## Aututto

Just in today!


----------



## mcmikey

Just found this thread lol. This has been my wrist wear this weekend


----------



## EsbenOpen

Just got a new camera and still learning its ins and outs, so forgive the glare and blur.

A few of my Ingersoll.
























And one of my Bradley.


----------



## twelve199

Speedy today.


----------



## ajdh

It's beginning to feel a lot like Christmas.


----------



## Ric Capucho

Beijing BeiHai.

Ric


----------



## Surfrider

kcarvell said:


> Just in today!
> 
> View attachment 2364394


Huge congrats!! So nice!


----------



## Aututto

Surfrider said:


> Huge congrats!! So nice!


Thanks so much! The quality of JLC just blows my mind, especially for the cost!


----------



## mcmikey

Loving my Omega smp quartz at the moment


----------



## dingdong6514

Strippling_Warrior said:


> What am I driving?
> 
> View attachment 1185718


Early 60s GM. Maybe impala or GTO?


----------



## roknfreewrld

R


twelve199 said:


> Speedy today.


That strap looks great.


----------



## blueradish

Cheap workhorse today and yes the date is off. Since I switch watches daily I never set the date.


----------



## vkimo

Hamilton Field Khaki Officer


----------



## blueradish




----------



## MattyMac

:-!


----------



## Myman




----------



## Will3020




----------



## alex79

TGIF


----------



## blueradish




----------



## Utrecht




----------



## mpbrada

GO


----------



## plastique999

Sent from my 16M


----------



## Worm007




----------



## blueradish




----------



## Venkat

Amazing Pilot on a red leather strap today! Have a great day guys!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andreas Truong




----------



## superhik994




----------



## sinner777

superhik994 said:


> View attachment 3580322
> View attachment 3580330
> View attachment 3580338


Omikron rules!


----------



## Cinq

It has been a while since I posted here..










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## chumch

Hi. First post.


----------



## Cinq

IWC Pure Classic on a rainy day


----------



## Dekanblue




----------



## Fomenko




----------



## William Tockman

I took it off for this shot. Was feeling a bit nostalgic today


----------



## mrk

Greys, greys everywhere.


----------



## ANev

No wrist on this shot...


----------



## Carlibr8




----------



## Eco-Driven

Wrist Check at Torrance Memorial with my Trusty Lumi


----------



## Fomenko




----------



## ttparrot

The most comfortable watch/bracelet combos ever...


----------



## blueradish




----------



## NathanielGoodtimes




----------



## blueradish




----------



## richnyc




----------



## blueradish




----------



## mooncameras

Posted by the serious Casio collector.


----------



## DMCBanshee




----------



## DMCBanshee

*Found this in my mailbox... So, I'll try it on the wrist!
*


----------



## Cinq

It has been a while since I replied here. I was wearing this Ingenieur last Sunday at Italia a Zandvoort 










Kind regards,

Clemens


----------



## kplam

Canon 5D3, 50/2.5 Compact Macro


----------



## richnyc




----------



## Joostgt3

Orient mako


----------



## cells

*seiko 42mm*


----------



## Joostgt3

... and it's little brother; skx013 with sapphire mod.


----------



## Fomenko




----------



## richnyc




----------



## blueradish

Helson Gauge


----------



## Daniel Vostok

Vostok Amphibian


----------



## Cinq

Under water fun with the Ingenieur Laureus:










Kind regards,

Clemens


----------



## ZENSKX781

PloProf tonight









Sent via tin can and a string


----------



## r3kahsttub

Me + Missus


----------



## Tudoris

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## shybuckers

Omega Speedmaster on a Brown leather NATO strap.


----------



## Eingram141

.


----------



## Eingram141

DMCBanshee said:


> *Found this in my mailbox... So, I'll try it on the wrist!
> *


What am I looking at here? This looks different... The bezel insert and hour markers are modded in some way? It looks so much better than other vintage reds ive seen.


----------



## don 65

picked this one up at a garagesale few years back


----------



## Alf Watch Company

Beautiful!


----------



## Fomenko




----------



## Gaczr7s

....


----------



## DaveD

2015 Sumo today


----------



## Uhrmensch

Cheers


----------



## sarir97

PO LM LE checking in.


----------



## Gaczr7s

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan

I'll play









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## aceofangel




----------



## Bradjhomes

Chris Nackers said:


> nice...


Please STOP your obvious speed posting in order to gain access to the sales forum.

Speed posting will not be tolerated.


----------



## Thinkfloyd

Lume works great in blacklight


----------



## orangeface

__
https://flic.kr/p/22076231880


----------



## orangeface

Hmmm&#8230;gonna try this again.


__
https://flic.kr/p/22293519971


----------



## mpbrada

GSotM for me today!


----------



## tonyfabro

mpbrada said:


> View attachment 5737866
> GSotM for me today!


Drroooooooooooooool.


----------



## Watchdisplay

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crc32

Met my brother yesterday and just had to take a wristshot:


----------



## blueradish




----------



## ts4syth




----------



## ts4syth




----------



## blueradish

Chillin' in Hawaii


----------



## crc32

TAG Heuer Carrera cv2110-3


----------



## blueradish




----------



## Pablo Ibargoyen

My Heuer SLR 300 Mercedes Benz Limited Edition. Calibre 1887









Enviado desde mi SM-G928F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## blueradish




----------



## DMCBanshee

Benarus Megalodon


----------



## O2AFAC67

Breitling "Crosswind" and its UTC module on OEM croco strap and black buffalo Bund pad...


----------



## Slash-5

From Tunisia...


----------



## Gaczr7s

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nort2068

My Citizen Promaster


----------



## jaygibson




----------



## jaygibson




----------



## blueradish




----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

It's been a few years since I posted in this thread so here's one I'm wearing today.


----------



## Alis66




----------



## heady91

Sent from my MI 3W using Tapatalk


----------



## mackiebkk

Nice


Mackie W.


----------



## Nort2068




----------



## yesboardgame

I don't have some fancy watch to show right now, but am making an effort to make it ""longest wrist check thread ever"
cheers.


----------



## lawlessflyer

O1 Green wrist check


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## dave92029

Recent Seiko additions


----------



## Mario1985




----------



## blueradish




----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## SirTimmyTimbit

rockmastermike said:


>


Everything about that is perfect. Explorer 2 right?


----------



## rockmastermike

SirTimmyTimbit said:


> Everything about that is perfect. Explorer 2 right?


Thank you!
This is the 116622 Yachtmaster


----------



## Mario1985




----------



## Timely decision

Khaki Field on Strapco Leather Zulu


----------



## blueradish

My new Stuckx Rock on a sweet custom blue leather to give it some additional punch


----------



## javier CF

From Barcelona.....DS3


----------



## Timely decision

blueradish said:


>


I have this exact watch, it doesn't get much respect here but I really like it. I like the weight and feel of it and it's been really reliable.


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Nort2068




----------



## AntonisCh

Nice meeting you!

Sent from private sat connection...


----------



## AntonisCh

Sent from private sat connection...


----------



## blueradish




----------



## Tuff_Guy_Tony

Fortis


----------



## magiccityburn

Seiko Presage Auto SARY055


----------



## Timely decision

SKX007 today on new nato.......


----------



## magiccityburn




----------



## topboxtim

Not as old as Id like but...


----------



## Cinq

Good morning! Big Pilot today.










Have a good weekend,

Clemens


----------



## magiccityburn

Hamilton Officer Auto H70615133


----------



## Rainhard




----------



## Cinq

Giving the Navitimer some much deserved wrist time:



















Kind regards,

Clemens


----------



## Rainhard




----------



## TokyoWatchMan

Good morning from Tokyo, Japan.


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## snpr9696

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BalooSD

Time for a lunch that costs more than my watch.


----------



## nunzo




----------



## chochocho

770k view and going!


----------



## daddyKC

Hugging this one today


----------



## daddyKC

Heuer Saturday


----------



## Patrick bargain hunter

My Edox Les Bremonts slimline.

Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick bargain hunter

Here are some of my collections.

Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij

sorry for the "side view"...

Bulova T0


----------



## lawlessflyer

Last look at the time before bed...


----------



## daddyKC

Sunday soccer-day


----------



## beeman101

Rolex Day!
check


----------



## daddyKC

Nicolas Rieussec hugging my wrist today


----------



## twelve199

Beautiful


----------



## MattyMac




----------



## stingx




----------



## JP71624

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## daddyKC




----------



## Nort2068




----------



## Slash-5

I really love this watch! Details?


Stipey said:


>


----------



## Cinq

Good times! Driving around in my 15 year old Boxster:



















Kind regards,

Clemens


----------



## daddyKC

casual Friday


----------



## MattyMac




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## daddyKC

I feel the need for speed!


----------



## blueradish




----------



## Florian13




----------



## mcmikey




----------



## SN13




----------



## ajdh

My GMT Master II 116710LN.


----------



## blueradish




----------



## Apollo83

Omega SM300MC in diffracted light from edge of mirror...


----------



## ajdh

Rolex GMT Master II 116710 BLNR


----------



## daddyKC

Time to relax in front of the TV.


----------



## gtulagan

New watch alert Patek 5167

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montres

*Montres de Luxe Milano*


*







*
*







*
*







*


----------



## Juspoole

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ianchen9449




----------



## kcohsg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kcohsg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daddyKC

My first mechanical beauty. Selected to stay forever and hug my wrist when I'll be an 80 year old grandpa.


----------



## odinslostcandy




----------



## Rolex John




----------



## 59yukon01

Gavox Avidiver.


----------



## daddyKC

Let's give this thread a reboot!


----------



## PDW1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blueradish

Fresh from the mailbox on Friday. Oris 65.


----------



## NickSW

I'll play. The Visodate on a mesh bracelet


----------



## Frossty

@NickSw
Very nice looking Tissot.


----------



## Jharris888

So many great pieces here.


----------



## Tiss0t




----------



## fancywatchz




----------



## jsel1297




----------



## jametoo

Happy Tuesday the 13th!


----------



## raspyoldhag

1997 seiko 5


----------



## colincronin

Woke up this morning to...


----------



## Loke-Z




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## bradenm

Nomos Tagente Datum ca. 2003. Still in great shape.


----------



## snpr9696

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## instagnd

Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## PDW1

From Tuesday (of course)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daviddwsn

The integrated strap with a metal bracelet is my favorite and this is an excellent execution. It reminds me of the Oris Williams and the case design of the Tudor North Flag. This Seiko may be 20 years old but it's design is modern!


----------



## daviddwsn

This is one of my favorite watches (not owned). Incidentally, there's been an ad running for it for months at my subway station, but I haven't pulled the trigger yet. Something about the domed sapphire really appeals to me and the retro look. Colors too are perfect and of course matchy matchy strapy strapy.


----------



## DaveAllen

Got this one on the wrist today:


----------



## B....

Stowa Flieger 36 HW - 90th anniv. LE - on Toshi leather. 
B.


----------



## PDW1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blueradish




----------



## anvilart43

View attachment 12900755


----------



## eyeseem

... haha - now that a Thread ...


----------



## blueradish




----------



## MikeVG




----------



## eyeseem




----------



## eyeseem

_
Glycine BlackJack 
_


----------



## blueradish




----------



## blueradish




----------



## Vlada9001




----------



## eyeseem

_... something a bit unconventional - Dietrich ...
_


----------



## blueradish




----------



## eyeseem

_... love it ... 
_


----------



## CayoHuesoVespa




----------



## jmc

b-)


----------



## eyeseem




----------



## jmc

Nice to look at but not very good at telling the time... 









b-)


----------



## blueradish

Sunny day, sunny diver.


----------



## blueradish




----------



## DMCBanshee

Deep Blue Juggernaut II


----------



## DMCBanshee

blueradish said:


>


Miss my Serket, it's a nice Chunky diver...


----------



## eyeseem

_ ... always welcome on the wrist : Black Jack 
_


----------



## blueradish




----------



## notional

Cheers!









Sent via Skynet with my T-1000


----------



## eyeseem




----------



## blueradish

Orsa Monster today


----------



## eyeseem




----------



## blueradish

Strap swap today.


----------



## Spyderco1993

Wow, a lot of classics in here!!!
BUMP......


----------



## eyeseem

_ ... chunky ..._


----------



## blueradish

Ending the week on the Solar Seiko.


----------



## castlk




----------



## Spyderco1993

Stunning photos


----------



## Spyderco1993

Bump


----------



## eyeseem

... _a featherweight crown carbon by Baldieri , the M-48_


----------



## eyeseem




----------



## eyeseem




----------



## blueradish

New arrival. Just got her on a nice suede tan. Ready to go on a nice sunny Sat.


----------



## blueradish

White beard on ISO today.


----------



## Fomenko




----------



## blueradish

Zodiac on tan suede


----------



## eyeseem




----------



## roccoq123

Love that Samurai

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## safwan44

Tudor Black Bay Blue









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## undonewatches

At the UNDONE office balcony


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## eyeseem

_Enzo Mechana
_


----------



## blueradish




----------



## blueradish




----------



## blueradish

Big and fun for Sunday.


----------



## blueradish

Big and fun for Sunday.


----------



## thefunkfuzz




----------



## thefunkfuzz




----------



## wis_dad

Wearing the Casio at work as I always do.


----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## thefunkfuzz

Mmm


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## wis_dad

It's been a little while since I wore the LLD last.


----------



## benji19

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## benji19

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## wis_dad

Pick up this today. On sale too!


----------



## Natwood

My first WUS Post! Alpina Alpiner Chronograph on Crown & Buckle strap - lazy Sunday dinner at the brewpub


----------



## saturnphive

Wire lugged WWI Waltham with the [email protected] oblique. Spiritual doppleganger of the Vacheron Historiques Grail.


----------



## saturnphive

Wire lugged WWI Waltham with the [email protected] oblique. Spiritual doppleganger of the Vacheron Historiques Grail.


----------



## Natwood

Spinnaker Vintage Hull


----------



## yankeexpress

KonTiki LE


----------



## Natwood

No name brand watch from the company store on Horween shell cordovan strap


----------



## Natwood

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 44 Bronze


----------



## rulelondinius

my 1930s Rogers chrono (took 4 months at the watchmaker to get it running but now cant take it off)


----------



## mikejulietpapa

_Pulled this one out of the archives._


----------



## Natwood

Marloe Lomond Vintage Vanilla


----------



## wis_dad

Alpinist today


----------



## Natwood

Momentum Steelix


----------



## eyeseem




----------



## Caferider




----------



## MidnightBeggar




----------



## OrangeKx

A morning swim "diving" in the pool at the Grand Sierra Resort pool in Reno recently. Used a Ricoh waterproof camera to get an underwater shot. Far from max depth for this watch.


----------



## MidnightBeggar

OrangeKx said:


> A morning swim "diving" in the pool at the Grand Sierra Resort pool in Reno recently. Used a Ricoh waterproof camera to get an underwater shot. Far from max depth for this watch.


Nice underwater shot!


----------



## eyeseem




----------



## carlosTHEsecond

TGIF! 53yrs young and this weekdater is still lookin good


----------



## dwilliams851

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## seek3r




----------



## Fbcanman

MidnightBeggar said:


> View attachment 13284631


Mines coming in soon! Cant wait

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fbcanman

*Re: Wednesday, Nov. 29, 2006*



allanvalle said:


> It's hump day and I'm going with the Spring Drive diver while waiting for the white stuff


Absolutely stunning!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eyeseem




----------



## maguirejp

Caferider said:


> View attachment 13272973


That is a great shot, especially for your first post. Cheers


----------



## clarencek




----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## Mr. Speed

20th Anniversary G-Shock. Pictures don’t do it justice.


----------



## j0oftheworld




----------



## Tickythebull

View attachment DSC02662_Fotor.jpg


----------



## eyeseem

Vdb 2017 Polished on thyConstantine


----------



## MidnightBeggar




----------



## BalooSD

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull

View attachment DK10 191018.jpg


----------



## jerz67

SOC II 44 - wrist check


----------



## Texas82

New to the forums. Just wanted to get in on this Wrist check


----------



## TLUX

Very nice!


----------



## siddiquefehd

Seiko Presage for now.


----------



## lvt




----------



## sasilm2

Sinning on hump day!









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Speed

Wearing this one today in southern Louisiana...had some bad weather blow through last night. And yes, the dang Storm Alarm did wake me up in the middle of the night.


----------



## huntfortime

Why won't these show photo's of the timepieces?


----------



## MidnightBeggar

Sitting with some coffee...


----------



## JCartwright77




----------



## JCartwright77




----------



## jerz67

SOC II 44


----------



## jerz67

SOC II 44


----------



## dboulders




----------



## sasilm2

The LHD









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## HoroContrarian

dboulders said:


>


Off to research this watch


----------



## HoroContrarian

dboulders said:


>


Off to research this watch


----------



## siddiquefehd




----------



## thrills




----------



## gward10

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eyeseem

..... Rad 1940 on t vintage by thyConstantine ...


----------



## matador203977

crimbocop said:


> Wearing this chap for work ......


Wonderful piece!


----------



## ady1989




----------



## blueradish

Stuckx Rock


----------



## huntfortime

Awesome Sinn. Love this understated brand.


----------



## huntfortime

Haven't seen this version of the Dan Henry, but I really enjoy it. Great pic and watch.


----------



## huntfortime

Seiko Bull, awesome piece. Love it.


----------



## huntfortime

benji19 said:


> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


What is this piece?


----------



## benji19

huntfortime said:


> What is this piece?


It is a watch I built from a kit!

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## blueradish

First snowfall of the year


----------



## blueradish




----------



## Drudge




----------



## eyeseem

... Luminor ...


----------



## gward10

Omega Seamaster - America's Cup

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alhig72

Tradition diver


----------



## blueradish




----------



## SleeperAwake

Great idea!!! Today it's my Seiko sarw023, sapphire crystal so clear its like it's not there


----------



## SleeperAwake

Oops that last one was a pic of my sarw003, this is my sarw023....


----------



## eyeseem

... Vdb 2018 Polished = a beaut , on thyConstantine 'Ali' ...


----------



## bladeshot

This one today.









Just another WIS who loves to trade!


----------



## bladeshot

Submariner Saturday. 









Just another WIS who loves to trade!


----------



## watchesoff

Seiko SUN069 World Time on the wrist!


----------



## djinguelian

Heuer Autavia GMT


----------



## bladeshot




----------



## blueradish




----------



## Excellent959

eyeseem said:


> ... Vdb 2018 Polished = a beaut , on thyConstantine 'Ali' ...
> 
> View attachment 13738465


That watch is stunning 👌


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## sasilm2

Sinning on a Sunday









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## blueradish

Testing out a new strap on the Squale.


----------



## MrAaro

Omikron action!


----------



## MrAaro

Omikron action!

View attachment 13843925


----------



## blueradish




----------



## blueradish

This guy ain't going diving anytime soon


----------



## MrAaro

This beauty: a vintage Normana


----------



## blueradish




----------



## blueradish

Citizen w/ PAM style CG. Dial on this is absolutely incredible.


----------



## MrAaro

It's vintage Metro time!


----------



## BalooSD

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## AlexC1202




----------



## MrAaro

First time on the wrist...1960s Chronographe Suisse


----------



## ssmlutahsteve

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blueradish

Custom Bomb Timer


----------



## ssmlutahsteve

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RMS911

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blueradish




----------



## RobodocX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ofted42




----------



## blueradish




----------



## jaycwb




----------



## jaycwb




----------



## guiri

My son and I...


----------



## JAFO

I have been trying to get my two boys into watch collecting with limited results. It is hard to compete with the smart phone.


----------



## BalooSD

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joshwa73




----------



## HamSamich9




----------



## HamSamich9

Sinn EZM 3










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HamSamich9

CW C60 Trident










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wolfrichter

Going with the SBBN031 Tuna for #flectofriday


----------



## ssmlutahsteve

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## soycowboy

Q Timex









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HEQAdmirer

Really like the Seamaster as opposed to the Speedy.


----------



## Nicocamp353

Pam 161!









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## xring33

Not a huge fan of quartz timepieces but, for under $40.00 you can't go wrong with this Casio.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watchguy-007

ofted42 said:


> View attachment 14054583


Great shot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchguy-007

soycowboy said:


> Q Timex
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great shot, Watch is beautiful

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soycowboy

Rolex 1550









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisMoJo

Like so...


----------



## bodymassage

This will be on my wrist all week since I'm out at the lake. Orient Ray II on silicone band. Perfect "beater" for the summer.


----------



## Rickster27b

Just put this on after quite a hiatus.. I forgot how nice a watch it is. Seiko 37mm Titanium, Blue dial. Croco band really sets it off.


----------



## HorologicOptic

blueradish said:


> Citizen w/ PAM style CG. Dial on this is absolutely incredible.


Would you say that this watch makes more of an impression in person than can be conveyed in photos? I get that impression based on lots of positive feedback similar to what you've said here regarding the dial. It's some decent money for a Citizen auto though there might be some extra finishing to the displayed movement as well contributing to the cost.


----------



## S.Hath173

Stunning! Nothing else can be said 🙂 


My Baltic aquascaphe!


----------



## S.Hath173

S.Hath173 said:


> Stunning! Nothing else can be said ?
> 
> My Baltic aquascaphe!


Sorry the photo didn't send


----------



## blueradish

TrawlingOne said:


> Would you say that this watch makes more of an impression in person than can be conveyed in photos? I get that impression based on lots of positive feedback similar to what you've said here regarding the dial. It's some decent money for a Citizen auto though there might be some extra finishing to the displayed movement as well contributing to the cost.


I dug really deep into photos before buying it and was still more impressed with it in person after receiving it. Fit and finish is fantastic, nice weight but not too heavy, very comfortable. In fact I like it so much it's really given me an interest in looking into Citizen watches further.


----------



## Geology Rocks

Father's Day by HpiRally, on Flickr

wife got me a Bronze Oris Big crown pointer for fathers day so it would patina off our daughters touch. pretty special


----------



## jimiwilli

Currently my favorite, however we will see if that remains once the newness wears off  its a lot more versatile than I thought. I've been wearing it 4 times a week.










Since I missed posting yesterday, I'll post this one as well










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blueradish

Gorgeous fall day with my NeckyZips Bomb Timer


----------



## blueradish




----------



## fnhpwr1

Geology Rocks said:


> Father's Day by HpiRally, on Flickr
> 
> wife got me a Bronze Oris Big crown pointer for fathers day so it would patina off our daughters touch. pretty special


Awesome idea, and an awesome watch.


----------



## blueradish

Vintage week is over. I think we'll go with bracelets this week.


----------



## blueradish

Bracelet week continues with a short-lived and long forgotten micro. While the dial needs a lot of work the quality of the case and the bracelet is incredible.


----------



## blueradish

Sometimes you just need to roll with a nice classy affordable.


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## blueradish

Bracelet week continues


----------



## blueradish

Love this guy. Easily my fav diver.


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## notional

Right now... and for the weekend









Sent via Skynet with my T-1000


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## blueradish

Fantastic new arrival today. Smaller than I'm used to but when you're this cool exceptions are made.


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Quantumleap




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## HorologicOptic

I'm starting to think that you live up to your name, Mr. Ho. How large is your current collection?


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho

TrawlingOne said:


> I'm starting to think that you live up to your name, Mr. Ho. How large is your current collection?


Keep lurking here and you will see them all!  I think I am right at 80 but it could be closer to 85. I am trying to be "done" but keep finding cheap watches that I really like.....hence the Ho of horology.


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## blueradish




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Bullet2thTony

My weekend working around the house/yard watch. Luminox 8832.


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jonzeinc

Love the Panerai 161


----------



## Jonzeinc

Great Photo!


----------



## Jonzeinc

Love the planet ocean.


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## andsan

Glashütte vintage


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## blueradish

Happy accident this morning.


----------



## Buddy Shagmore

Oly PEN E-PL9






& 30mm macro


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## blueradish

Winter is coming. Kingsley today.


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## born_sinner




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## evilpenguin




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Madcatblue39

Pterolion Flieger


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## onkkel




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## onkkel




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## zengineer

Not today and not even still mine, but a favorite.









Sent from my SM-T830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Viseguy

SKX011J1


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## foxzone




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## onkkel




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## DMCBanshee

Orsa Sea Viper


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## forg0t

Wittnauer 235t









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## lvt




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Bronco909

The Watch Ho said:


> View attachment 14725893


love that green !


----------



## Bronco909

The Watch Ho said:


> View attachment 14725893


love that green !


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Don S

Awesome looking watch!


----------



## Don S




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## tdg2064

Which pic do you like better? Sun or no sun?









Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## danimal107

Both!


----------



## Ajk9600

Trifoglio Veloce Rosso


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Don S




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Black5

TheValueOfTime said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is this the one you are planning to sell?



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## asilker

Turtle day.


----------



## evilpenguin




----------



## fenomeno




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## JesseBertone

PAM111


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd

Royal Oak Offshore in chilling Sunday









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd

Ramdom shot in my phone









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Wandering_watchmaker

Hamilton mechanical in the field


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## mrk

Marloe Morar Black Edition


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## mt_timepieces

Navi World at Kennedy Space center!









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicocamp353

How are you enjoying that watch?

I've considered it for a while

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## lvt




----------



## jakesky




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## zeit_time

Nothing like a dive bezel to time a fresh loaf of bread!


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## danimal107

The Watch Ho said:


> View attachment 14800435


Such a cool watch...


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## evilpenguin

Colorful options


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## safwan44

42 mm









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## BalooSD

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## blueradish

Crepas Hydrographer today.


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## mercurynfo




----------



## mercurynfo

...yesterday, my son picked out his first watch totally on his own. #AspiringWIS #PawTime

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## amirsardari

My Seiko Monaco









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## amirsardari

My Seiko Kakume









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Paulo Marcellus

Ssb211


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Moralles

Orient Triton + Camo rubber strap (from ali express, but quality is perfect) = my favorite combination


----------



## Moralles

Orient Triton + Camo rubber strap (from ali express, but quality is perfect) = my favorite combination

View attachment 14851091


----------



## Moralles

sorry again with right rotation


----------



## Moralles

sorry again with right rotation


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd




----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd




----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd




----------



## BalooSD




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## BalooSD




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## kylini

Swapped my Marathon GSAR back to rubber this cold, chilly morning. You can see the tritium work in the shade.


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## jpisare

Seiko SBBN031 Tuna on Bonetto Cinturini rubber nato.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## ocieb

just received last week


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## yourwatch617

This still counts, right?


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## kylini

Getting some sun at work with my Aqua Terra.


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Riveredger

BB on the wrist today









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## kylini

Loving the independent hour hand for DST.


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## RLS47




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## onkkel




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Riveredger

IWC Mark XVIII










Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MrZeke

Hamilton manual wind khaki date.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blueradish




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## nudie

Wrist shot on a quiet weekend...









Sent from my CPH1877 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## blueradish

Athaya modded Pilot.


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## nudie

Borrowed it from a friend.. anyone know which model is it









Sent from my CPH1877 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## WatchAndShoot




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Mr. Speed

Suunto Core all black on a NATO strap showing the barometer over the last 24 hours as bad weather moved through the Gulf Coast region yesterday and into last night...


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## NatoChic

Keeping the wrist check going! 









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MrZeke

Omega speed master pro, Hamilton khaki date manual wind, Hamilton Jack Ryan ti, TAG F1 alarm, Hamilton flight timer, Seiko sarb033, sarb035, skx013, skx007, multiple hand built!


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## MrZeke

Homegrown!

Omega speed master pro, Hamilton khaki date manual wind, Hamilton Jack Ryan ti, TAG F1 alarm, Hamilton flight timer, Seiko sarb033, sarb035, skx013, skx007, multiple hand built!


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## NatoChic

SKX009 on wrist today









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## fish70




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## jbz1973

Sent from my  iPhone


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## stygianloon




----------



## MrZeke

Omega speed master pro, Hamilton khaki date manual wind, Hamilton Jack Ryan ti, TAG F1 alarm, Hamilton flight timer, Seiko sarb033, sarb035, skx013, skx007, multiple hand built!


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## stygianloon

Walking Kevin!


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## alhig72

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## ShermanBurk

Omega Speedmaster Broad arrow









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## stygianloon

SD Tuna


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Rascal8399




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## austex

Keeping it going.


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## nimzotech

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## mrk

Spinnaker Bradner v2 sailing back from the Spinnaker Tower


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Wolfsatz

The Watch Ho said:


> View attachment 15181901


What's this? Never seen this one at all.. I like the 12, 3, 6, combo but at the same type with the 12 marker field watch type.

10:10 Citi by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## The Watch Ho

Wolfsatz said:


> What's this? Never seen this one at all.. I like the 12, 3, 6, combo but at the same type with the 12 marker field watch type.
> 
> 10:10 Citi by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


I hadn't either so I had to buy it!


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## O2AFAC67

Crosswind on OEM black calf today...


----------



## blueradish

Modded Immelmann Proto.


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## fish70




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Wolfsatz

Midget TX Japan Edition by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## dan360




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Bradtothebones

Takeoff


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## bombaywalla

Here’s my contribution...


----------



## Kvam




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Bradtothebones

❄🐟


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd




----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Bradtothebones




----------



## Bradtothebones

Seiko SNA411 on EO strap


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## tfost

Morning coffee with the 501. Yep, it seems I like a particular shade of blue.


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## dfwcowboy




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## dan360




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## BRN




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Skellig




----------



## msmoore




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## mrk

Got the recently released Pac-Man 40th anniversary edition T80 this week and love it.


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## PHStern




----------



## Mbarmash

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## BRN




----------



## strix




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Madcatblue39




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## swissra




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## BLeistner




----------



## rayrayhey

Grand Seiko SBGR251


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Pongster




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## blueradish

Long gone but not forgotten microbrand, still love this one


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## CndRkMt




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## kritameth




----------



## BLeistner




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## dfwcowboy




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Pongster




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## BRN




----------



## BRN




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Wolfsatz

TX Field Day Friday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## mgeoffriau




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Sterling.GmbH




----------



## Sterling.GmbH




----------



## Sterling.GmbH




----------



## Sterling.GmbH




----------



## Sterling.GmbH




----------



## Sterling.GmbH




----------



## Sterling.GmbH




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Watchuseekmax




----------



## stlwatchlvr




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## kboyle

Sterling.GmbH said:


>


Clean


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## teckel12




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## BRN




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## BRN




----------



## BRN




----------



## BRN




----------



## ugawino




----------



## Wolfsatz

Who rocks it better?

Bulova Murren by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX W'bury by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## ekeyte

Tried to accessorize

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## BRN




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## teckel12

Because it's Tuesday.


----------



## BRN




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## kylini




----------



## BRN




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## BRN




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## BRN




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Russ1965

The Watch Ho said:


> View attachment 15479243


Clever !!


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## simon_nmk

Not mine but I have a chance to wear this piece for the whole day!


----------



## BRN




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## creepy ross

When I try to post just an image, I get an error that says "Post cannot be empty." How does one get around that? Maybe it's a Tapatalk issue?










Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Confusiast




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## jhdscript

*Seiko Samurai* for this afternoon


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## buddahlou




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## creepy ross

.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Stipey




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## ekeyte

Bell & Ross today.


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## jimiwilli

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## BRN




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## R_RBU




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## buddahlou




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## rower003




----------



## R_RBU

SKX009 in a plastic shroud


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## VizslaFriend




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## schumacher62

Polska!


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## LNeilB




----------



## LNeilB




----------



## LNeilB




----------



## LNeilB




----------



## LNeilB




----------



## buddahlou

OG T-Touch


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## lixhampton

Need to get this

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho

lixhampton said:


> Need to get this
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


they are super cheap and come in blue and black dials too.


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Stipey




----------



## FD68

Parniguese, for me today.


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## buddahlou




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## ZachRNZ

My ceramic Panerai

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## HeadedToTexas




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## buddahlou




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## SethBullock




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## jovani




----------



## basculante

Amazing watch at an amazing price!


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## buddahlou




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## Stipey




----------



## Mic71




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Stipey




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## [BOBO]




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Stipey




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Stipey




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Stipey




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## DIL

View attachment 15672403


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## DIL




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Stipey




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## MrBacchus

King Turtle


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Sugman




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Stipey




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## alhig72

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## gvlozada

Tissot Heritage 1973 Limited Edition (Valjoux 7753)









Sent from my vivo 1919 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## alhig72

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## neverlate1973




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## labcoatguy




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Robert999




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## alhig72

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Houdini5150

Casio Duro









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## andsan




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## neverlate1973




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## alhig72

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## ipoppa33




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## fish70




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## alhig72

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## alhig72

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## DGI82

G-Shock G-7900 Today!


----------



## alhig72

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## ABM001

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## davidevo

Cheating if I took this yesterday?


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## Drudge




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## mrthomascarlo

Doxa Searambler Silver Lung on wrist.

More captures on the IG social page @mrthomascarlo

Have solid day guys. Be well! Keep charging!


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## vmgotit




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## andsan




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Dougabug




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Dougabug




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## tantric




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## alex79

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## jovani

ORIENT POSEIDON


----------



## JDCfour




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Arainach




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Arainach




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## fish70




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## cmann_97

Fortis for Sunday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arainach




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## Arainach




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## jovani




----------



## Robert999




----------



## drdas007

Invicta Pro Diver Swiss 9307A


----------



## acrolyu2




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## jovani




----------



## North Straps

Love the colour of this bezel..... Also, it was probably 10:05 when I started to take the photograph but obviously took me 9 minutes to get it right!


----------



## jovani




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Berg3.0

Nothing like a clean car but it takes TIME, MM300 to the job.



















Dust already falling on the car, had to get a reflection shot of the MM300



















Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## fish70




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## jovani




----------



## cmann_97

Liv diver









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## jovani




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## jovani

ZULUDIVER 328 Bonetto Cinturini


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## jovani




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Berg3.0

MM300 this morning. 









Black Bay for the evening.










Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## trJones1

As my first post, I felt obligated to begin with my watch that started it all!


----------



## RickHoliday




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Veeflys

5th day on the wrist.


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Veeflys

Seiko Recraft


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Guamaniac

First post and photo. Seems like a good choice for a rainy day.


----------



## Wolfsatz

TX Exp Field Military by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Guamaniac

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Veeflys




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Guamaniac

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Guamaniac

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Veeflys

Tag Heuer Link 36mm.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Guamaniac

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## jovani




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## jkpa




----------



## Watch Beginner




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## hogwldfltr




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## nseries73




----------



## nseries73

For evening drive


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## nseries73

#wotd #sunnyday #citizen #ecodrive 🔵


----------



## jovani

SEIKO SAWTOOTH


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## nseries73




----------



## jovani

SEIKO SRPB01K1


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## jdcmayo




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## catspispenguins




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## nseries73

#wotd #citizen #blue








#lumelovers


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## nseries73

Continuing on with this #citizen as my #wotd
#mondayblues


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## nseries73




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## nseries73




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## nseries73




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## cmann_97

Fortis for Sunday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchEnthusiast_JT

GJ said:


> Hey..another day, another watch....B-) B-) B-)
> 
> Today my 145.012-68 on black Hirsch Carbon..;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this combo..


very classy


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## BerutoSenpai




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## nseries73




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## nseries73




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Veeflys

Swiss Ronda quartz for today.


----------



## catspispenguins

Humid Friday


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## jovani




----------



## nseries73




----------



## Veeflys

Citizen Brycen


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## nseries73




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Veeflys

Jewelry store ronda quartz retrograde.


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Veeflys

Seiko Recraft this Friday.


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## nseries73




----------



## jovani

CASIO GMW-B5000G-1ER


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## nseries73




----------



## nseries73




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## xring33

I have a question. I wonder how many of the watches that are pictured are authentic high end watches and how many are cheap Chinese knock offs like the one posted?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## xring33

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CVK

Today is Hamilton day...


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho

im back


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## WatchObsession




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## HamSamich9




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## maestindy1




----------



## Sleeveka

Who can stop watching this post if you are watchaholic also...


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## jovani




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## jovani




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## xring33

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## jovani




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Camarobill

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## jovani




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## TravisMorgan




----------



## jovani




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## TravisMorgan




----------



## Mpower2002

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## AnnieVan




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## jovani




----------



## Mpower2002

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## JDCfour




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## jovani




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## jovani




----------



## iwebb




----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Mpower2002

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## Matthew__Thomas

Gotta keep it going!!


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Sugman

And one from my wife…


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## EngineerHack

Gigandet









Sent from my Redmi Note 8T using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Camarobill

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Camarobill

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## cmann_97

Breitling Crosswind Special








Happy Thanksgiving to everyone!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drdas007

Laco Zurich 861806


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## MAD777

New addition from microbrand Roue









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Camarobill

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## jovani




----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## EngineerHack

Not on wrist but almost









Sent from my Redmi Note 8T using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## MAD777

Perpetual calendars are nice the day after a short month. Even accounts for leap years!










Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Dcreed

sunshine with palms,i love it


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## xring33

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## MAD777

Got to love a Sunburst dial on a sunny day!









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## MAD777

Reading to pass the time in an airport terminal.









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## siomon




----------



## simon_nmk

Venturing to try the hottest Aliexpress watch today!


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## nseries73




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## ElizabethAnn

siomon said:


> View attachment 16285125


Impressively unique!!


----------



## Matthew__Thomas

Keeping it going!!


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## nseries73




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## toorbowski

My first (and most special to me) watch. Going 15+ years strong


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## vsh




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Joe.aus

The Watch Ho said:


> View attachment 16284822


Very unique dial colour, looks great.


----------



## Joe.aus

vsh said:


>


Bezel alignment within tolerance.


----------



## The Watch Ho

Joe.aus said:


> Very unique dial colour, looks great.


I really like it. Thanks!


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## jovani




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## MAD777

New arrival..









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## jovani




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## andsan




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## brendvn




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## lvt




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## simon_nmk

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani

"coke"


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## simon_nmk

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## simon_nmk

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## WIS_Chronomaster




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Camarobill

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Camarobill

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simon_nmk

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## schumacher62

NYC world time.


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## simon_nmk

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## MAD777

Out snowshoeing at 10°









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## cantona




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## MAD777

Woodstove fired up!









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## simon_nmk

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 19cm wrist.


----------



## jovani




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## MAD777

Out skiing today 









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Matthew__Thomas

Breitling Navitimer 01


----------



## MAD777

Negative 4°F this morning with wind shill at - 30°F in the New Hampshire mountains!









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## MAD777

Piloting with Eco-drive today...










Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## MAD777

A little color on a snowy day!









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## MAD777

New arrival...









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Lumefreak




----------



## cmann_97

Fortis for Sunday 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lanjim

Speedy Sunday?









Sent from my SM-F711U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Calumets




----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## MonkOfSkunk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777

This just arrived...









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## alex79

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## bagle




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## MonkOfSkunk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## MAD777




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## cybercat




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## MonkOfSkunk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## 1st timer

B1 reporting for Sunday duty sir.


----------



## cmann_97

Fortis for Sunday 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Munks337




----------



## Whynes

My first Breitling.


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## jovani




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## jovani




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## alpaslan




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## drdas007

Breitling Colt Ocean A64050


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## time+tide

Just wanted to note the first 3 posts of this wrist check thread did not have wrists…


----------



## alex79

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Mr.Boots




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## tempusx

Wempe Iron Walker


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## mik_82

Some color on a beautiful spring day


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Matthew__Thomas




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## MonkOfSkunk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Rojote




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Dedcakes




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jonathan T

*







*


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## antsio100




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## 1st timer




----------



## antsio100




----------



## hollywoodphil

SAW & SAK Saturday










Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Dedcakes




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Watch Hawk 71

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedcakes




----------



## Mozjo33




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Calumets




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## AFC




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Chuck Gladfelter




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jacob’s Watches




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Jacob’s Watches

dinner with a friend.


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Lastlineofdefense




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## jovani




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## cmann_97

B&R for Sunday 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## hollywoodphil

Cactus babies and Bluebonnets 

















Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## jovani




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## jovani




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## jovani




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## jovani




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Hieberrr




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Watch Hawk 71

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## tempusx




----------



## jovani




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## cmann_97

Breitling for Sunday 









Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## fish70




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## redSLED




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## creepy ross

.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## jovani

CASIO GXW-56-1BJF


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## redSLED




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## jkpa




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## rubendefelippe

Helmet today;
Cheers!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## StephenCanale

In rotation for the week...


----------



## jovani




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Seabee1




----------



## jovani




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## jovani

Seiko Prospex SRPC49/K1


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## jovani




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## slopingsteve

1941 12.68 Longines. ( - 15 spd )


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## cmann_97

Fortis Pilot Chrono 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## jovani




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## jovani




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## jovani




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## jovani




----------



## Nort2068




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Sugman




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Dedcakes




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## ILeicaWatches

The Watch Ho said:


> View attachment 16679129


Love the shot and most importantly your name hahaha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## jovani




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## LeisureDave




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Dedcakes




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## DadLife




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## jovani




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## DadLife




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## fish70




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## jovani




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## jovani




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Snapping Twig




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## redSLED




----------



## DadLife




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## MAD777




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## DSS




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## DadLife




----------



## jovani




----------



## MAD777




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## glassellland




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## edchys




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## maguirejp




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## DadLife




----------



## jovani




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Berg3.0

This one went for a dip in the water with me and the kids today.



































Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## maguirejp

Timex kind of day here in Calgary, Canada


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## MAD777




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## DadLife




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## taylorcummings97

DadLife said:


> View attachment 16783840





jovani said:


>





Berg3.0 said:


> Sent from a place on earth .
> (Wrist size 19cm)


Nice!


----------



## taylorcummings97

My newest baby


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777

Today's new arrival...


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## MadMex




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jonathan T

Mountain Bike skills park!


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## jovani




----------



## MAD777

Fresh from the post office!


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## archaeobeat

MadMex said:


> View attachment 16787361


I gave my brother that watch as a early birthday present this year. He is going over seas for a month to Europe and he will be wear it.


----------



## archaeobeat




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## andsan




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## archaeobeat




----------



## Old Navman




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## cmann_97

Omega for Sunday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Jericho.dedios




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## archaeobeat

Happy Friday afternoon everyone relaxing with my Seiko 6117-6419 GMT Navigator from 1976. Sun damaged inner bezel adds sum character.


----------



## archaeobeat

Jonathan T said:


> View attachment 16821032


Love thee tiger on the dial.


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jericho.dedios




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Rossgallin

Powerful purple MOP on the wrist today with The Ugly Watch Company!


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## TimGenter

Well, had it on up until an hour ago....


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## sci




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Mr. Bones




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## MadMex

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Lastlineofdefense




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## redSLED




----------



## MadMex

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## archaeobeat




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## MadMex

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## archaeobeat

Omega Seamaster 562 from 1963 is on my wrist this beautiful Saturday. And a 1962 Zippo I acquired recently.


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## fish70




----------



## MadMex

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## MadMex

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## archaeobeat




----------



## MadMex

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## MadMex

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## MadMex

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## MadMex

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## lvt




----------



## Chuck Gladfelter




----------



## MadMex

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## MadMex

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## tempusx

Chronotechna Sea Quest Dive


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## lawtaxi




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## d2lu

.


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Mooglover




----------



## RMG0512

Ugly Watch Company for me today


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## TimGenter

Just got it in the mail today.....LOVE IT!


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Veeflys

Ball today.


----------



## MadMex

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## MadMex

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Mr. Bones




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Toyo Panzoff

I can see through time…


----------



## brettinlux




----------



## MadMex

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## TimGenter




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## redSLED




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## MadMex

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## TimGenter

Just arrived today. Great watch!


----------



## Toyo Panzoff

I think this watch could summon god. Or at least the Blue Man Group


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## TimeCapsoul

My first Panerai


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## MadMex

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## MadMex

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## redSLED




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## ceqp90




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Sugman




----------



## MadMex

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## MARVEL




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## yourwatchassistant

im just amazed at how old and active this thread is...


----------



## MadMex

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## TexasTee

My


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## MARVEL

I wear this everyday now.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## MadMex

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## MadMex

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## took

.









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## redSLED




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## MadMex

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## MadMex

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## MadMex

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## andsan




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Mooglover




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## ashy2classy




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Greg75




----------



## MadMex

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## MadMex

Happy New Year

















Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## redSLED




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Nic98765




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Nic98765




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Jonathan T




----------

